#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 真實之刻RP版：小迪篇 外傳 真實之刻(?)(整篇完結)

## a70701111

第一節 破碎的未來
混濁沉紅檜木桌面，猶如提示血腥不明的未來。
圍坐桌邊的三位獸影同時注視著透明盆子，水清澈到能清楚看見盆底的美麗龍形紋路。牆上時鐘指著夜晚的時間，讓空間壟罩極度陰暗，唯見幽藍火焰點於稱為蠟燭的乳白固體之上，沒有燭底座也未有繩子支撐，蠟燭不靠外力憑空漂浮，更表示這空間的詭異之處。

「桑耶，你說的……是真的嗎？」黑毛皮狼獸取下兜帽，背毛豎起露出尖牙問著正對面的獸影。

對方搖搖頭，微垂吻部輕迂口氣。

「很抱歉……我想那是真的，賽特。」

「難道，你沒有感覺到『繆誤』出現？」

黑狼轉向，視線接收到跟他完全相反顏色的狼人。
沒有被任何東西汙染的純白色澤，全身除做工精緻的黃金、研磨細緻的寶石製成的飾品，布料長至落地的淨羽白袍讓他看起來更加純白。

可能話說太重，黑狼稱為桑耶的獸人皺眉，瞪著懷疑的白狼，撫摸水盆邊。
半秒後，隨即聽見煮沸水聲，原平靜如鏡的水面晃動出大量漣漪，透明容器抖動敲著桌面，響起如金屬特有的鏗鏘音質。桑耶一指輕揮，水倏然暴噴至天花板，落下於桌面的水滲出木板，在水氣開始形成於桌緣時，白狼頭也不抬，狼吻張口一吐氣即造出能包住黑狼與自己的透明護膜。

「希坦，你是想否定我的『精靈』嗎？」

「……專屬精靈『靜樊天』。」

深綠色的狼瞳，傳遞著不由分說的堅定。
正確來說，是桑耶身後的深綠瞳。
一雙無庸置疑的天藍色龍翼展開，全身覆蓋藍龍鱗片，閃著寒光的龍爪彷彿告訴希坦能劈開他的毛皮，劈開他的血肉般鋒利。
龍嘴吐著極凍龍息，一接觸桌面結起一層薄冰。
靜樊天看似就要攻擊，一旁的召喚者卻完全不當一回事，甩著同樣天藍的狼尾看著兩方。

「桑耶，我說過多少次了，別在這使用『專屬精靈』。」

「這可是十分纖細的地方。」黑毛狼加重語氣，像在怒斥著天藍狼。

「……罷了。」眨動一次狼眼，深綠瞳內殺意消失，微吐一口氣。

「迪米特未來擁有強大的『羈絆』……甚至能超越我們……」多頓幾秒鐘，白狼的口氣比起剛才的懷疑，顯然收練些。

「是真的？」

「而且，能與我們三人匹敵的獸……竟然有四隻？」

「關於這點不得不說……我也非常意外。」天藍狼掌往前伸去攤開掌，召喚出一面水鏡，映照著長著老髯，噸位不小的羊獸人。

「海瑟．巴菲斯。這隻老奸巨猾的羊。」

「該說是無意還是有意……？他總是能促成這三段羈絆的成立，一段是灰狼獸：洛哈，一段是灰牛獸：尤金，最後一段是黑獅獸：丁莫。」

「我以『平行視點』看過……」

「到現在我還是覺得這東西不太可靠。」

「希坦阿，『平行視點』是桑耶特有，從接下神諭之時擁有的能力。」

「賽特，這段還是我來跟這傢伙好好的解釋一番吧？」桑耶微笑著，把手指折的咯咯響。

只要是知道的人，都知道『世界』不只是這一個。
任何的選擇都代表了一個世界，你往左走，就會有一個往右走的世界。
這世界有位叫做尤金的牛獸，另外一個世界亦同。只是外表一樣、靈魂一樣，卻不代表『過程』一樣。會有失明的尤金，想當然也會有未失明的牛獸。
任何地方都有可能是平行世界的一部分。
反之，照論推回。
任何一個平行世界都可能存在任何地方。
『平行視點』就像即時播放的映像，無法很深的影響到其他世界，但能透過某種媒介物知曉其他世界發生的事情，時間點跟地方都不容易固定。必須要有特別的『人、事、物』的『真名』 才能啟動這能力。
只要是看過的情景，都會是肯定的答案，因為那是，別的世界發生過的真實。

「桑耶，既然用平行視點，還看到三種羈絆……所以說……」黑狼抬起腿，輕跨在桌面上，閉上眼靜默。

「這是必然？」臉有點微腫的白狼問道。

「……這個語法是對的，希坦。」

「而且，你們還記得……我們前些時候封印的……」

「嗯？你說那叫什麼來著……伏尼羲？」 

「沒錯，就是那個！」 

「讓我們戰力大損，連世道常理都被扭曲……那個分身一堆的偽學者！」天藍狼憤恨的垂著桌面，眼神像要把桌面燒出一個洞。

「居然確實影響到這些『結果』！使三段『羈絆』更為強烈，還引導出第四位強烈的意志者！」

黑狼拍拍桑耶，安撫他高漲的怒氣。

「別這麼生氣，就算我們『神使』一族當時沒扳回一城，不過他最後也被唯一的弟子封印……這證明邪惡都含有自毀因子。凝視現世的我們以及追求恆世的他們……我想……『聖潔爾門』不會出現在我們面前了吧？」

「是嗎……？我都還沒說……這次他的後人也混了進來，『無止盡的凡人』的末裔……算了，這件事先放到一邊，跟迪米特有點牽扯……」

「桑耶，別這麼多廢話，你看到多少我不管。可是，在這樣不理解事情下去，會更複雜我就要管。」白狼亮出冒青筋的狼臂，微笑的腫臉散發著壓力。

「我知道，嗯……這三段羈絆全名是……腥血守門人：尤金．巴菲斯、命運追尋者：丁莫．普雷、分界點的觀望者：洛哈．辛格。」

「我說……前面加什麼名稱阿……冷凍庫！」完全不理會藍狼的美意，白狼話語聲聲刺向最底限。

「希坦，想變成冰棒我沒差喔。反正美麗的名稱不是像你這種只靠暴力解決問題的筋肉狼能理解的，太深奧了。」

「你說什麼！」白狼毛都炸開，起身就要衝向前，一隻烏黑狼掌輕易擋住。

「希坦、桑耶你們倆別吵了，現在最重要的還是迪米特『羈絆』問題。我可不想讓他們四個壞了我們的千年大業。」

「桑耶，用『平行水鏡』分享給我們知曉吧。我要親眼看看這四根蔥能有什麼作為，竟能改變到……你提出警告的地步。」

吐出一次鼻息，天藍狼十分不悅的揮指，使金屬盆內晃動的水又出現平靜，在桑耶身後的龍發出光點重回水盆內，讓水面逐漸浮出影像。

「好吧……那請先看看腥血守門人：尤金．巴菲斯……的『羈絆』。」

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二節 尤金的碎片
左眼戴著棕色眼罩極壯碩的灰色牛身，跳躍閃過攻擊的物體，隨即清楚見到，無數隻深黑色手狀液態固體抓來，他再縱身一跳，以強大肢體連續翻身三次，直到撞開後面的堅固牆壁，闖入充斥綠意樹木之地。黑色液態手狀也轉移攻擊，穿透前方礙事的木板伸長而來，好像要取走什麼。
知曉其中的灰牛，定神黑一看，肩膀肌肉鼓起，順著黑白相間的光散開，剎那間陰森寒光巨刃掃過，攻擊方燃起純黑色火焰，儘管發出刺耳尖叫，灰牛耳聽不聞，再次一斬，黑手發出鞭炮的爆炸聲炸開，化成黑色光點消散。

「真棘手。」如此判斷後，一顆天藍色長著翅膀的小光點圍繞著他，並發出純白色的光照耀剩餘的黑色火焰，使其滅熄。

「不，不用你出手，這種情況。」黑髮牛自言自語，對原地跳耀的光點說，眼神更決定結論。

「不值得。」可能知道什麼，遂黑眼光裡閃燃憤怒，巨碩牛獸擺出衝鋒姿，將牛角往前，飛快奔向建築物，將牆壁撞開大坑，展開二次攻擊。

舉起巨刃，光看就應該很重的厚劍，於巨牛手上卻輕盈的快速揮動。兩次斬擊後，黑白兩色衝擊波抵銷對方的黑手團狀，灰牛疾奔逼進，往建築物中心點橫劈，將柱子破壞切開。但黑手比他更快，無數黑液態撞向斷裂處凝固，緊撐兩邊結構，使原本會崩塌的樓層支撐住。

「切，太麻煩。」眼神一沉，灰牛拔除棕色眼罩，睜開那曾經永遠看不見的眼，露出純金色的瞳孔，形成兩極色的雙色。

瞬間，右邊牛身冒出金色豔火，將灰色牛毛燒得一乾二淨，最底層的皮膚亮出片片金色龍鱗，背後伸出半片金色龍翼，連手腳都化成龍的軀體。劇烈變化原本應該會帶著痛苦，但已經習慣的灰牛沒有太大反應，咬牙張口一吐。
純金艷火爆出，盡情炸黑面前不明黑手。

這次攻擊奏效，黑手逐漸變少，被金焰摧毀噴出灰黑粉塵。
不過，眼見火焰的噴勢都沒有減弱，灰牛另外半身的皮毛隨著時間開始變紅，在半個眼睛也逐漸轉紅時，出現不屬於他的巨大聲音……

『給朕醒來！蟲渣子！』 

碰的一聲，金鱗右手毫不猶豫揍向自己，這力道簡直要把頭骨震碎。不過，對方氣力顯然有收練，只讓牛臉頰吃痛，硬生生把金焰中斷。
幾次喘息調適呼吸後，血紅色開始消退。灰牛輕揉著發疼的右臉頰，眼角垂下，很受不了似的搖頭嘆氣。

「差一點又犯錯……謝謝你，雷肯。」

『你這蟲渣子腦袋還是裝渣嗎！要勞駕朕說過幾次！狂血獸副作用沒有比使用朕的力量還划算！是不是到底還是工具阿你！』

『別忘了上次使用狂血獸魂，那蟲子昏倒的事情，蟲腦糨糊！』 

「是阿……」

『哼！懶的說你。』

金龍好像感應到什麼，聲音變換為清聲，感覺像微風伏落。

『看吧……又要使用他的力量，朕真懷疑，你真的是要幫他嗎？』

幕簾般的聖光灑下，傳出輕悅長笛聲，光芒道道撫平剛才劇烈戰鬥後所有的剩餘金火，更有幾道在接觸灰牛身體時壓熄金色火苗。
銀白狼獸無視定律飄浮於半空中，接觸長笛吹口，以美妙平穩樂音引導精靈力量適度流竄於森林，透綠眼神散著些許純淨，動作發出陣陣悠然的氣息。一曲作罷，尤金警覺，巨牛軀體向前，接住憑空掉落的銀白狼身。

「我告訴過你，我可以。」

無視灰牛言語，銀白狼這麼回答。

「對不起，尤金。可是，精靈跟我說我一定得來……」

『真是夠了，老白龍。別多管閒事！』

狼身側躺在巨灰牛身上，銀白色的他穿著純白色衣物，除了眼神，他所散發出來的氣息已經不是平常生物的樣子，只要有些許魔力的獸都看得出來。
看著銀白狼使用聖光除去原本露出的狂血反噬血痕，卻沒有回收役使之力，尤金知道他想做什麼，瞬間閉上眼，地面順著灰牛力量畫出美麗羽狀的陣形，隨即出現一環環的金色光波上升，役使之力隨之中斷。
連帶圍繞著的聖光消散。

「尤金……為什麼要使用『羽連陣』？」

「你逼我的，小迪。」摸著狼額頭，完全不避諱看著銀白狼。

「身為『操武者』能力之一，你無法迴避。」

神使一族多樣化的陣法內，除了必學習的攻擊型『雀羽陣』，防禦型的『羽織陣』，敏捷型『羽飆陣』……等等。當尤金知道其中唯這個陣法是阻止他繼續浪費能力的強制陣法後，使用『羽連陣』的品質跟精確度提升最快。
原本『羽連陣』在地劃線要花上十秒，現在縮短不到三秒，阻止的能量接觸銀白狼意識也從半分鐘減半，只需十五秒即可。

「過了多久？」 

「開始後二十分鐘。」銀白狼回答。

「也就是說，加上返回聖山的時間還有一個半鐘頭……」尤金的黑瞳飛快轉動。

銀白狼毫無警覺下，額頭上屬於灰牛的印記多畫上一筆。
面對綠瞳的注視，灰牛到現在還是會微紅起臉來。
尤金非常少這麼做，能夠細數的次數也不多。能夠確定的是，這是灰牛在外界最大限度表達的親暱動作。對於『道義』為重，不輕易露出情感的他來說，已是一種突破。
記得之前在聖山不小心被其他神使撞見，對方簡直快暈倒。後來聽說好像是什麼爛規定，在境內『操武者』不能跟『武器』這麼接近。

離返回時間還有一個半鐘頭左右，接應的神使也還沒到達。
而且，最重要的是此時不在『聖山』境內……
不加思索，尤金覺得，他能跨越這麼長的距離，也是使用方便到不可思議的眾多精靈中：『瞳』的能力，距離上百公里，沒有魔法力的他不可能使用傳送魔法，更不可能拜託其他神使傳送，在加上，他身上有著尤金送給他的重要物品——帝國軍軍徽。
瞳的能力是引導出『物品』的記憶，使之移動到對這『物品』有反應的人身邊。聖山境內的限制非常多，這也是那三個老妖怪不知道的事情，反正對他們來說小迪身上別著軍徽別針一點都不稀奇。
但有時候真的會很想要跟對方見個面，說說話，知道對方目前的狀況，而不是其它人稍來的留言。尤金雖知道根本原因，以前也能夠忍著，隨時間過去那股忍耐力也被消磨殆盡，所以，這也是他們在境內短時間能見面的唯一方式。

動起灰牛身，走向一棵十分巨形的綠樹。
這棵樹是這座森林中擁有最強大魔力的『神木』，同時是這次要保護的對象。
那些黑手是『汙染』。
尤金轉身坐下，輕靠在樹上。先前踏於地面上的牛蹄並未留下痕跡，原因灰牛也不清楚，只要銀白狼在側，都會如此。

知道對方的綠瞳仍沒闔上，尤金摸摸他銀白的額髮。

「你好好休息，在『神木』旁邊，沒關係的。」

「休息？……尤金，你知道我一睡就會……」知道灰牛的好意，小迪臉上卻浮現一陣驚恐。

好像曉得對方的顧慮原因，尤金露出微笑，黑瞳閃著柔光。

「別動。」

如此說著，尤金換了抱持的姿勢，後方手臂讓他更能深靠在他胸膛上，下方的手臂支撐著銀白狼全身重量。強力臂膀抱住的身體，傳來更準確的力氣，讓銀白狼沉入灰牛溫情懷抱中。

「入眠，是現在唯一能幫你的事情……」

「我絕對會讓你醒來，相信我。」

「相信我。」 

隨著灰牛的輕聲，地面劃出白光聚集成的陣式。
——尤金最初學會的陣。
在那夜晚……所做的古老誓約，小迪獻出一切一切的那個月圓。
在那地點……所做的肢體行動，尤金吐露一切一切的那個月圓。
在那樹下……所做的無用掙扎，銀白將消失到一點不剩的月圓。
尤金張口喊出他的真名，為了留下他。
牛聲混合著尤金內心的希望與絕望兩種，極度反差的感情共鳴下，連雷肯也被這極度劇烈的情感波動影響，像是硬扯著龍魂，被尤金導出力量，創造出來的陣就是此。既不屬於『神使一族』的陣，也不屬於亞多龍族的陣，只屬於『尤金』本身力量的陣。
為了不讓他消失，用自己的力量創造的陣。
『羽瞑陣』。

成為武器後，眾多代價中，無法睡眠是個不方便的代價之一。
尤金創造出這個陣，基本上是使用雷肯強大力量干擾時間，把兩人時間軸暫時性對調。雷肯曾罵說會讓靈魂永久性損傷，等於把靈魂存在給對方一樣。不過對那時的灰牛來說卻不重要，只要能讓當時的銀白狼留下來；現階段亦能得到休息才是重要的事。

「難得我們在外面，不用管那些千年老妖怪，也不錯……」

『蟲渣子，你腦內真的只裝渣……』 

聽見雷肯的話，灰牛才發現，在他以笨拙話語表現希望時，銀白狼已經因為『陣』的啟動而沉沉睡去。
尤金偏好抱著他使用『羽暝陣』，能讓灰牛感到十分踏實……在說他也喜歡看到銀白狼舒適睡在懷裡的表情。

「不過……」尤金停頓了一下，原本不該有的動作出現，正看向視點這邊。

「別世界的老妖怪嗎？……真是，要不是雷肯，我看你們根本就當我傻子吧？而且，到底要我說過幾次……」 

「你們要怎樣利用我，我可以不管，可是我跟他的感情……」

剎那間，尤金瞳孔同時變化為金黃色，散發著無比殺意，金鱗覆蓋速度比以往都快，牛角如同龍角一樣發出光澤。
握起剛才使用的劍，眨眼間精鋼劍身燃起純金色氣燄。
啪譏一聲。
如鏡般的水面，像被利刃劃過，完整截為兩大塊，畫面點點的黑白雜訊透露尤金不可能發現的技能化為可能。
抱著銀白狼的灰牛，肢體龐大傳來壓倒性的視覺壓力，動作的不移告訴對方不可改變的堅持，炯炯有神的金瞳，此時此刻所散發出來的氣息相較於雷肯更有過之而無不及。

「可不是被你們操弄……那種輕蔑東西！希坦……」灰牛的這句話意義深遠，金色龍形魔能使畫面更為扭曲，話語不僅直擊，還深深的烙印在三狼腦內。

到這，透明水盆斷為四截，流了滿桌的水。

待續......

----------


## a70701111

第三節 洛哈的碎片
面前的黑白雙狼目瞪口呆，天藍狼悠悠啟動靜樊天的力量。很快的，被切成一半的容器恢復原狀，一點切痕都沒留下。

「……如何？很有趣吧？」

「這種事……有可能發生？以他的能力怎麼可能……」

「你會懷疑是正常的……希坦。不過……眼見為憑？」

「為什麼這隻灰牛，會知道我在注意他？」

「怎麼說？」黑狼托著頭，看起來十分好奇。

稍微看了一下，桑耶看似無聊的吐一口氣。

「唉……賽特，你看桌上。」

「嗯？」

黑狼此刻才發現，容器是恢復了，但被切開時流出的水近八十的水都往希坦那邊溜去，有些滴落沾在他自豪的白色皮毛上。
更重要的是，另外一個平行世界的尤金確實影響到還未發生事情的這邊。
這等能力可不是單靠雷肯力量能做到。

「去，好像在警告我不准碰他呢……該死的蟲渣腦牛。」

「不要學那傢伙說話，希坦。」 

「這個我大概知道了，不過也沒什麼好驚訝的不是？」 

「現在覺得吃驚還太早瞜，要不要先看下一個阿？」

看著滿臉汗顏的桑耶，黑狼頗為理解的搖搖頭。
可能真有點惱怒，白狼自言自語道出：「蟲渣牛……下次讓我看到不扭斷你的身體才怪！」「灰腦牛渣……把你拆了拿骨頭來熬湯！」這些不知所云的碎碎念。

也難怪，接下神諭過了這麼久的時間，還沒有獸敢對希坦這麼直接了當。

「不要理他，隨他去吧……唉，不管過多久這點他就是不改。」

「是嗎？我倒是看過他有改喔，在剛才那個世界。」

「桑耶，你別跟我開玩笑了，憑那隻牛怎麼可能改變……」賽特話語未落，透明容器轟的一聲爆裂開來，放置的桌面扭曲一個小洞，噴高的金紅色氣燄，讓容器像剛才黑手同樣消失殆盡，什麼都未留下。

「瞧？不可能改變……？我可不這麼認為喔，呵呵……」笑意濃厚的天藍狼看起來就不安好心。

如果說尤金．巴菲斯的『羈絆』就如此強大，那剩下的兩位呢？
身為領導者的他們都這麼驚訝，其它神使一族還有勝算嗎？

接下賽特的注視，桑耶隨性露出纖指，靜樊天龍眼一瞪發出能量，完整容器從天而降，裝入滿滿清澈流水。

「分界點的觀望者：洛哈．辛格的『羈絆』……」藍狼完全掩不住笑意看著黑狼，黑狼忍住想動手的想法，狐疑看向水面的影像。

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
叩叩。

「洛哈大人，不好意思打擾了。」

敲擊聲音顯現出門板的高級——但絕不是奢侈。
紅木色的沉穩，黃銅製的邊框透著不同於黃金的溫暖光澤。

「什麼事？」回答的聲音既簡單又沉穩，與房內羽毛筆跟羊皮紙磨擦書寫聲十分相襯。

「記得還不到我值班的時間。」

「是的……有封賽特聖使交代屬下，定要親自交給您的信。」他慎重選詞，聽的出聲音中帶有緊張。

「信？」順著聲音，名為洛哈的獸人打開門。

進門時只見銀色的頭髮在眼前飄動，重回書桌的洛哈，提起羽毛筆書寫羊皮紙張，穿著銀絲線縫製衣物的他，在晨光照耀下更顯亮麗。剛才的神使都忘記要給信這回事，呆呆愣著。

「把信放在那邊的櫃子上……」銀狼書寫動作停住。

洛哈推開椅子，比來者個頭來要高的銀色狼人一箭步到他面前，戴著純白絲質手套狼掌伸來。使者前進步伐愣了幾秒，將信拿給銀狼，迅速離開房間。
洛哈．辛格——帝國最古老的狼人貴族下任當家。
現任當家，洛迪．辛格，是位曾擁有『烈炎裂片』持雙斧的名戰將。
繼承辛格家貴族血統的他，尤如黃銅般的亮金瞳，散發著優雅的威嚴，經過小迪那件事情後，就像世代傳承，辛格家狼人古血完全的覺醒，使銀狼無意間散發出來高貴之氣，無形壓制著聖山內所有接觸的人。
拿著純白色信籤，銀狼走回書桌，從抽屜取出一把純銀拆信刀，輕巧的折疊刀柄雕刻著一隻仰天長嘯的巨狼。微翻開臘，接著切掉信封上的紅色臘封，抽出羊皮信紙閱讀上面的文字。
從開頭愈往下讀信，洛哈表情卻愈難看。

「奸詐無比的腹黑狼……。」用力把信紙揉爛，憑空燃起白色火焰將信燃燒殆盡。奇怪的是，洛哈的白手套卻沒有著火。

「給我記著，賽特……這公道我一定會討回來。」抽出墊在下方的羊皮紙，寫下一句留言折起來，直接扔進房外的銀郵桶中。
——純銀郵筒，雕刻著細緻狼圖騰，辛格家御用的急件郵箱。
只要投進信件，專門投遞的信使狼會在十分鐘內收走信件，直達收件者那。『信使狼』是代代侍奉辛格家的古血狼族群之一。
拉開剛剛的抽屜，拿出貼著封紋的紅檜木盒，撕開封印，取出一把透明礦石製成的鑰匙。銀狼起身，走向一旁的銀邊木櫃，打開櫃門推開外層衣物，插入嵌在牆壁中的隱藏鑰匙孔輕轉，牆壁發出機關的崁動聲，從壁上推出的門內，拿出一件別了一顆透亮藍光水晶的銀邊絲綢披風。披到洛哈的身體時，水晶更像是反應他的能量發出亮麗淡藍光紋。

「那個地方很麻煩……有魔獅在。」

穿起專用工匠訂製的特殊靴子，綁緊束繩。
扣起周圍都是小型置物包的小巧腰帶。

「不過，我非去不可。」

從腰包拿出一瓶亮粉，隨手灑在腳邊，閉起金瞳聚起力量。
粉末反應他古血內的魔力，第一個粉塵飄起快速環繞他兜圈，第二個、第三個、第四個……後來出現數百條光圈，讓魔力無限制的圍繞，直到眼前的一切消失，只剩下一片空白。
待白色過後，周邊景象跟聲音再次清晰起來……灰暗牢籠的景象。

無機質的牆壁配著黑鐵礦堅硬圍欄，銀白的他被粗大鐵鍊吊在牆邊，一點兒都不適合。令人觸目驚心的乾涸血跡，還有狼身上的傷痕代表曾遭受嚴刑拷打，到底是什麼原因？小迪的任務不是來調解的嗎？為什麼現在卻被綁在這？

明明可以，卻沒有——對他發出呼救……這隻笨狼！

「唉呀呀……這不是洛哈．辛格公卿嗎？」語氣中略顯意外。這也難怪，洛哈所使用的法術已不算普通，這是研究神使咒文綜合自身力量而成的特殊物品，前期還蠻常發生爆炸意外，最近機率才小了點。

微微抖動的聲頻——表示對方很緊張。

「用公卿來稱呼不會太老套了嗎？沃金斯？」

「況且那是對父親大人的稱呼，並不是我。」

「唉，你還是這麼討厭你父親阿？他可是貴族中極好的榜樣呢？」金髮獅子甩甩手上的皮鞭，放在一旁水盆洛哈判斷是鹽水，標準的拷打。

銀狼眉毛抖動一下，十分勉強壓制住怒意，提醒自己這不是戰場。

「呵呵。」這樣敷衍的狼笑，連金髮獅都皺起眉。

「沒想到……你還不忘那些繁瑣小事呢？沃金斯。」使用的語言並沒有特別點明重要之處，可是對手也不簡單，稍加理解就能聽出語言中的動搖。

「……怎麼啦？這小傢伙，跟你又是什麼關係？」皮鞭在說明開始時，金髮獅子手部一甩回到手中，不在意的看著滿是傷痕的銀白狼。

「呦呦，別說有關係阿。」

「他可是一介平民呢，對於我們『貴族』來說。」

光看他那種極差的品味，銀狼有種說不出的噁心感，這跟他們家族相差太多，就像暴發戶。至少依洛哈理解，父親絕不會做出這種事情。

「哼……貴族是嗎？」閉上眼睛，銀狼精心計算時間，在對方重新放下皮鞭同時，踏出一步咆嘯。

「說夠了沒！邪魔歪道！」

「竟敢對調停神使動刑！各國法律下決不容這樣的事情發生！」

「而且，還把需要保護的平民當成這等低下！還奴役他們！」洛哈將賽特給他的信封內藏紙本灑下。這份資料，包括這個區域的預算、照片、行動方針以及地方警政提供的各個資料，十分完善且具法律效益。
資料中，有不少沃金斯施虐的照片，也有些是不合理法案成立的會議紀錄。

「『處罰』之後，你自然會有半輩子的時間能弄懂……」

「就算是平民，也不見得會遜色於醜陋貴族！」

「沃金斯，為你所作的付出代價！就在此刻！」

「醜陋？」獅掌拍在臉上，黏著的銀白狼血沾上獅臉。

「我喜歡這個稱呼，可惜我認為我沒有錯。」

「況且，你無法制裁我的。」

「這塊土地是由帝國賦予，沃金斯．凱爾家族的領地。」

「現任當家：沃金斯子爵。所掌握的領地，如果你於領地內制裁……也就是凱爾家族第二十四代當家，這樣歷史悠久的家族……」

「由洛哈．辛格……古血狼人貴族控制下撕裂……這麼寫在歷史書如何？」沃金斯只點到這停住言語，一樣的金瞳看著銀狼。
——難道想拿你們家族陪葬不成？
對洛哈來說，根本就是要脅。

銀狼定格的反應，讓沃金斯知道這句話奏效，象徵性揮動鞭子，啪的一聲，銀白狼胸再多道血痕。
鹽水跟皮鞭打擊傷口的疼痛，連挨叫聲都無法喊出，儘管知道他還活著。那鞭子就如同，打在自己身上，椎心刺骨的痛！

「況且，記得你們的任務也不是……叫什麼來著？」

「噢對，就是……」

「可笑的『調解』。」這句話的輕蔑，忠實切入洛哈最內心深處，傷害原本由灰牛占據取而代之的他。

儘管受到眾多反彈與拒絕，那時候的銀白狼笑著，淚腺卻不可止。
訴說著幾乎不可能實現的夢想。

「妄想調解貴族的平民，不是應該要『懲罰』嗎？」

使用洛哈剛才的台詞，鞭子揚起大片牢獄灰塵，顯示力道加重。就算急速收鞭也無法阻止，待銀狼回過神來，皮鞭已打在身上。無發收回的原因是，狼掌死死抓住皮鞭，臉上充斥不悅，狼金瞳散出無法抑制的憤怒。

「喔？」

「你現在刑求的……」

「很不巧……正是我，洛哈．辛格重視的人。」

突出的爆裂聲不絕於耳，每聲連帶腳下大屋劇烈晃動，於洛哈說完同時，冒出許多煙霧，嗅聞後帶著燒焦氣味，表示有人利用火藥入侵。

「一來就放火？真像你父親的作風。」看了洛哈一眼，沃金斯掩面搖頭。

「這地方連接你們想要調解另一方的房子呢……這樣好嗎？」

——不怕對方也一起燒死？

「若是我父親，只怕你不會有機會看到屋子起火呢……」銀狼撫著胸，甜美的輕笑，因為洛迪．辛格作戰的狠勁有目共睹。

「還是說，為『榮耀』停手比較好聽？噯，我還不知道你有沒有留著呢……」

「榮耀？沃金斯……失去一切之後，人就會變得真誠。」

接著這句，洛哈甩開皮鞭怒視。

「從你的髒嘴說出那兩個字，連我都覺得可恥！」

「可恥？我還覺得是誇獎呢！倒是你……洛哈．辛格。」沃金斯眼神轉深，頭部扭轉一百八十度。

「你不怕這隻小銀狼變成焦屍嗎？」

「哼……你說說看？」左手往右揮動，灑出大把銀粉，三柄飛刀直挺挺地插在沃金斯前方，每個刀柄上都鑲嵌著同色的透明寶石。

「這傢伙身上浸過無味易燃的松油，這些牆壁埋入施過隱匿魔咒的炸藥包。嘿嘿……你站的地板也有。」 

「這樣你還敢動嗎？」說真的，沃金斯不愧是貴族，過去幾個世代的戰爭試煉也不是假的，想事情很周道。『戰術魔獅』這稱號還沒沒落……不過這家族虐囚的手段如傳說一樣兇殘，儘管他沒料到洛哈會出現，事先埋炸藥，用銀白狼生命要脅，說不定神使真的會停手。據銀狼所知，光是這樣作賽特也絕不會停下，為了成就悲願，桑耶跟希坦甚至不會贊同，尤其遇到該做的事情。

「沒想到這位神使，竟然沒有魔……」

匡噹一聲，綁束繩索已斷，掉落的金邊蛇麻繩顯示繩子的高級與無所披靡的韌度，可惜他們遇到更鋒利的東西。原本想要說話的沃金斯突然禁聲，因為想要牽制小迪，塗上符文的精鐵練，都隨刀刃面劃開，感覺像是切布丁一樣簡單。顯然這情況危急到『武器』的生命，不然『操武者』不會有這等爆發力。

「唔！」 

數把飛刀從空間飛出，金獅執起鞭揮打，鞭身傳來擊落的震動。而且還聽見刀刃落地的鏗鏘聲，但地面不見任何一把刀。

「沃金斯，你還沒搞懂。」

「搞懂什麼？這個世道，貴族根本不需要理解任何事。」

這代『魔獅』的偏激想法，不知道哪學來的。
如果知道是誰教的，不砍了他我就不叫洛哈。

「火並不是我放的。」扶著癱軟的銀白狼，洛哈讓小迪靠在狼身上，灑出銀粉開始治療。

「你想說什麼？」

「在這『凱爾獅城』裡，到處都是你的屬下，對方請求和解的使者……我猜，八成都被『處理』掉了吧？」 

「那又如何？」魔獅問。

「都是你手下的城堡，又怎麼會著火？」

「你該不會要說，這是背叛吧？」 

「是不是……自己親眼去看，我對這座沒格調的『凱爾獅城』實在沒興趣。」

「『和解』任務對我來說根本不重要，但是……」

「對他卻很重要。」銀粉治癒力開始起作用，銀白狼鞭刑的傷口漸漸消失，長出原本的皮毛覆蓋疤痕。

「若有任何人要殺掉他，我可以很確定告訴他……」

「除非我死，不然，絕對不可能。」這句話說的並不是沒有道理，但現在的沃金斯應該聽不進去吧？

用披風將銀白狼遮蔽起來，儘管傷口已經消失，還是忍不住摸摸他的柔軟皮毛，確定銀白身體沒有崩毀的問題。剛才只有微弱燭火所以沒發現，小迪被拷問的時候，衣服就被沃金斯扒光，這麼遲才發現……真失敗。
啐，還自稱『操武者』。
輕摸肩膀上的水晶，同時也是第一次感謝薩拉，那時候給了洛哈．辛格。我這個機會，挽救即將崩壞消逝的銀白狼，為了保護那時看到的爽朗微笑，很清楚自己做什麼事情都願意。
從到處都有爆炸聲，滿是火焰的建築物逃走，除了倚靠『銀鐮』這把傳說兵器在也沒有別的方式。說也神奇，也應該是銀白狼身為神使的關係，愈靠近小迪『銀鐮』的力量愈容易掌控，同步跟威力也跟著漲高。經過先前查詢的資料，他體內的武器跟這把會互相共鳴，其原因是因為他的『心願』強烈到改變。

強烈心願是什麼？我好想要聽。
他是看見了什麼呢？我好想知道。
從他眼裡，看見的我又是什麼模樣？

「洛哈阿洛哈，你該不會對他……真的動情了吧？」

我並沒有回答，就算他在問。這時候的沃金斯，沒有資格知道！

一個爆炸聲響後，噴出劇烈火焰吞噬面前的景象。也是沃金斯的安排吧？從各方面噴出的火舌一點都沒有空隙，就算是神使也會被火焰烤熟，可惜他沒有算到『我』的存在。

果然，小迪在旁邊『銀鐮』的穩定度根本無法比擬。

水晶流出銀色液體，以圓球狀包裹住我們，把火焰完全隔離。這些流動金屬就是『銀鐮』本身，會隨著我的意志行動。剛開始我還不會使用，曾經傷到他好幾次，這點即使到現在，我還是耿耿於懷，所以……沒有必要我不會用。
另外，為了讓這把武器更加穩定，賽特將之封印在水晶內讓身為神使的小迪使出精靈力量能輔佐我的魔力，也方便攜帶。
這應該是最安靜的攻擊，我半飄浮於空中，冷靜操控著這把傳說武器。所有的液體分子就像我的感官，鞏固這層防禦牆，照著我的想法侵入這棟建築物的每一分牆壁裡，破壞所有炸藥的結構，連放火的燃燒都侷限住，並讓攻擊進來的外人停下動作，雖然『銀鐮』並不會說話，可是光看到這樣的液態兵器，任誰都會驚訝的說不出話來吧？

「……這，這把東西怎麼會在你身上？這，這不可能。」看到沃金斯的驚訝樣貌，倒是不意外。

世因為穿破衣服由背部長出來『這個』吧？就像名子『銀鐮』。我像理所當然不過的表情看著他，感覺到毛皮被撕裂，硬生生從身體長出怪東西的異樣觸感。那件事情後，更感覺不到痛。
『銀鐮』每次使用都會讓我消耗相當的魔力，不停啃食意志力的副作用其實讓我吃到很多苦頭，好幾次都是他出面阻止我才恢復原本意識，每每失控攻擊他時噴出的鮮血讓『銀鐮』也習慣他血液的味道，共鳴牽制也讓『銀鐮』不會直接吞掉我，或者……這也是薩拉承認我們兩個能在一起的一種證明——對於曾迷惘的我來說。
摸著這些黏稠的東西，大量的液態金屬大部分由我的血液轉化，雖然說也可以由小迪提供，但我不想這麼做。漸漸習慣『銀鐮』的使用方式，讓我了解，這是一把極為貪心又耗費體力跟魔法力的武器，但，威力也跟代價相當。
背後長出一把巨大鐮刀，灰暗地牢被鐮刀的妖銀光照耀若白晝，銀色反光金屬質感，突出許多轉動紅色硬塊，近看則像紅寶石般。刀面突起的諾大黃眼特別醒目，這個眼睛的存在，到現在我還是不解到底是怎麼回事。

「你到底是何方妖孽……『銀鐮』怎麼可能現世？」

優劣分出，金髮獅子跌坐在地上喃喃自語。
沃金斯被景象嚇傻了，以前的我或者會毫不考慮就殺掉他。
無法專注說話，控制大範圍液態金屬，十分耗費體力、精力。我摸著胸口喘著氣息，已經能感到心臟的錐刺顯示負荷快達臨界點，背後金屬浮起的血管更加擴大跳動著，看著液態逐漸爬向懷中的他，於心中大聲斥喝，發出更強的魔力將金屬引回身上。

「沃金斯……我可以帶走他吧？嗯？」吐出的話，字字辛苦。

我告訴自己不能倒下，要把他帶回樊赫峉聖山！

「洛哈……」

「……哈哈哈哈，你真的變了呢。」周邊液態金屬數量明明多到可以直接勒死獅子，可是我沒做。

「爆炸到現在，還沒有任何一個部下相救，或者你說對了。洛哈阿……」

「你走吧！」

背對的獅子表情看不到，可是有件事我得要說。

「沃金斯，謝謝你。」

「雖然抓了他，也對他用刑，可是你……沒有打算真要殺了他，對吧？」

「身為『戰術魔獅』的你，有的是方法殺掉神使，不過你沒做。」

「你失敗了，魔獅。」

獅子猛然回過頭來，確實看見我知道的原因。
一顆精靈之光圍繞在周邊。

「洛哈……」銀白狼叫換著我。

知道他醒過來，所有一切都顯得夠不重要。

小迪最後使用神使之力讓我能理解的事情更多，單純想要警告，卻弄巧成拙，應該是他最大的失算。
沒有等他回答，銀鐮的力量在掌控下，圍起更堅強的防禦，直接撞破磚牆從高處一躍而下，靈活的降落在地面。灑出大量銀粉，調整魔力流動，摸著肩膀上的水晶收回『銀鐮』，抱著銀白狼步行離開凱爾獅城。

幾小時後……
平安回到札朗，嗯，類似神使居住地，位在聖山最內部。
一回來，就被迫要跟銀白狼分開。治癒我們兩個，負責人員也要花不少心思，為不讓他們為難，我也稍微昏睡一段時間，等我醒來已是夜晚，約莫是吃過晚餐的時間。
床邊的櫃子上擺著一盤可口食物，可惜我沒什麼胃口。
身上包裹著繃帶……背後的血應該是止住了，刺痛感覺還是在。
我拔下掛在椅子上，披風的水晶，重新掛回耳飾，雖然知道讓掛心的人兒在哪，可是要跟他見面還是不容易。
刻意分離這麼遠到底為什麼？我是不太懂。
晃到那棟建築物後，憑藉靈敏狼鼻，要抓到銀白狼細微氣味實在太簡單，可是那些老妖怪的看門狗真討人厭。

「洛哈大人，不好意思。現在迪米特由賽特聖使勒令不得見客，就算是您……」這隻狼看起來就是很聽話的類型，真麻煩。

「規章法條。」我清清喉嚨。

「阿？」 

「操武者規章，第三條第五項：操武者等同於最高位『聖役』。」

「『聖役』在神使規章內不算是『客』，而是『前輩』。」

「前……前輩那又怎樣，賽特聖使……」

「操武者最初神諭……第一條：『同命同心』這個最高規章下，賽特聖使的勒令約束，我認為有欠深思熟慮，還是說……」摸著耳上的水晶，對方也不是不知道這是什麼。

「不要這麼常用『銀鐮』，遲早會失去靈魂的。」一匹老妖怪出現，提醒早就聽千百回，不膩阿？

「賽特聖使！」

「退下，波安。」

「札朗境內沒有人是『銀鐮』的對手。」

「洛哈說的也沒有錯，神諭最初的『同命同心』規章……以我的身分『勒令』確實有欠理由，但是洛哈……你懂我的用意。」

「反過來說，我在旁邊不是會更穩定？」

可能是驚訝回話，不理怔住的黑狼，我微笑逕自往前走去……進入為他而準備的治療處：鏡月庭。

早點讓我過去不就好了？老妖怪。

走過好幾個房間，感覺指引我直奔中庭。
原本的擔心煙消雲散，銀白的他靠在神木旁，平穩呼吸聲顯示他正在深眠。放慢腳部，躡手躡腳走到小迪旁邊。可惜同樣是狼人的他，聽覺也很靈敏，狼耳甩幾下後——那雙綠眼還是一樣漂亮。

「洛哈……你的背還好嗎？」

把他抱在懷裡，讓他的手撫摸背部繃帶。
每次問這問題都是明知故問，索性不回答。

「對不起，如果我在努力一點……」好像不是我要的話語，手指輕抵住他的嘴。

「你阿，想太多。」

「我壓根不在乎那事。」使用的力氣更大了一點點，輕舔他前吻。

「倒是你，好多了嗎？」

小迪微微點頭，我光用猜想也清楚身上的傷口是誰治療的，儘管神使的人也可以這麼做，不過我們共享的『同命』可以傳遞感覺。

「嗯。」

看著他快哭出的表情，我呼吸了好幾次，顯示我也沒有事情。每一次使用銀鐮我都會變成這副德性，損失大量血液，剛才已經吃了好幾個增血藥，能讓身體強行製造更多血液，代價是會讓傳遞神經產生巨痛。
剛開始我還會因為『銀鐮』的貪婪失血過多暈過去，有好幾次，都希望就這樣死去算了，我的死亡也會帶來『結束』，這是賽特後來跟我說明的。

——為了某位對我過去來說很重要的人，我甚至可以犧牲性命。

是薩拉憐憫嗎？我也不知道……
每次在我快要放棄時，都會聽到一股清澈的聲音，請求我『活下去』，拜託我『活下去』，告訴我『活下去』的希望。
好幾次都是被這聲音從鬼門關前拉了回來，後來才知道，這是他祈禱的聲音，他祈願的聲音，他痛哭的聲音，由樂器傳達到不可能到達的地點。

當我快被『銀鐮』吃掉的時候，我最後的印象竟然是他，而不是他。那雙淚眼綠瞳的懇求，就像我一直在追求的東西。
我嘲笑自己傻，我大肆嘲笑自己太傻。

身邊不就有個真正想要的嗎？
一直為了別人而活，從沒有想過為什麼。
可是，第一次有人希望我『活下去』……單純對生命的渴望。
那聲音就像光芒一樣耀眼，驅逐長年陪伴我的烏雲，為了我自己往後能夠持續做決定，我為了我自己決定『活下去』。

辛格家的古狼血也是在那時候覺醒的吧？
只是，目前還是很辛苦……我摸著他背部上小小的肉塊，其實現在他還沒發現，已經長出一小雙龍翅膀，我的身體某些地方也長出龍的鱗片，這都是逐漸被『銀鐮』吃掉的證明，我們的命還能撐多久呢？

為了克服失血的問題……
——拜託小史調配的藥物還是非常有效。

不想讓他跟我同樣感到持續痛覺，我總是使用『銀鐮』的力量，主動切斷同命連結，停止感官的交換。
當然他也清楚我做的事情，這次他也是有些自卑低著頭，不發一語。
唉……不管跟我到哪，這個性還是不會改。但也不能怪他，在許多強中手聚集的札朗，他那不強不弱的能力很微妙，賽特沒給他升階，也從沒讓他通過進階考試，是個連團隊比賽都只會扯後腿的笨蛋……
我只能緊緊懷抱著他，銀白狼倚靠在我身上。
摸摸他的頭，我微笑著。
呵……這種笨蛋，我還挺喜歡的。

過了十幾分鐘我們並沒有說話，一同注視前方的鏡月湖。
說話嗎？不太需要。
因為，我們兩個都還活著。
呼吸同一口空氣，感覺到對方充滿生命的心跳。
對於曾放棄過生命的我來說，夠了。
樹木的自然氣息，讓他心思更加安定，銀白狼歪著頭，靠在我身上進入了夢鄉。不管是誰，應該都看的出來我臉上堆滿笑容。

可是我還是有不高興的地方。
我摸著耳飾，將『銀鐮』瞬間解放，攻擊一個透明空間。
能感覺到衝出去的液態破壞空間壁的震動，現在的我非常憤怒。
古狼血整個沸騰起來。

「別的世界的老變態！你們那些惡趣味該結束了！給你們夠多面子，現在當我白癡是嗎！」

「就算被你們操縱……為了他，也為了我自己！」

「Δεν θα παραιτηθεί」
——我在也不會放棄。

「Ελπίζω από την πλευρά μου」
——希望就在我身邊。

『銀鐮』隨即燃起純白色火焰，燒毀另外一邊的某種東西。 
一直被監視的感覺才消失。

「哼……那些笨東西，到最後應該也不會理解吧……」

「洛哈……不要離開。」知道他在說夢話，而且是做了惡夢。

放棄自己的我在那時候給小迪的創傷太深。
這個揮之不去的惡夢，也是我現在最大的煩惱。
我穩穩輕啄他的額，灑出閃亮銀粉。

「放心，我不會離開的……。」 

「因為我擁有了你。」

春風在鏡月庭吹動著，我拔起前方開的小白花，戴在小迪耳上。那樣的表情，使我隱忍好幾個月決定不碰的慾念動搖。
這一瞬間，相隔許久的親暱舉動驚動了他，看著翠綠狼眼，我微舔他的臉，說出辛格家族的古語。

「Η ζωή μου είναι τόσο πλήρης.」
——我的生命，才如此完整。

這句話引起因為過去的旅行，聽得懂古語的小迪一陣羞紅。我輕撫著他銀白狼毛，沒有放過這個機會，用更親暱的動作代替在也無法藏住的感情。

待續......

----------


## a70701111

第四節 阿丁的碎片
被純白烈焰燒毀的金屬盆，誰也沒料到『銀鐮』竟穿透空間壁，直接攻擊這邊，要不是桑耶施法讓空間凝固，賽特早被波及燃燒起來。

「感謝你，桑耶。」看著白色火焰燒盡後的灰，賽特顯然沒有迴避的打算。

「你真的傻掉了呢，希坦。跟沃金斯一樣。」

桑耶說完直接閃過白狼丟來的椅子。

「還真不懂為什麼……我會幫洛哈。」

「賽特，我看你跟希坦都混亂了呢……真是太有趣了。」

面對使用專屬精靈的藍狼，賽特沒打算在說明什麼，畢竟，驚訝確實有。平行視點在尤金的部分被發現，在洛哈的部分也被發現，想當然其中的經過應該也很複雜，只是桑耶沒有說罷了。
對於看透這些的桑耶，黑白狼一點勝算都沒有。

咦？為什麼藍狼好像沒有打算要繼續視點的動作？

尤金針對希坦而來。
洛哈針對賽特而來。
丁莫呢？

「桑耶，你是不是忘記了什麼阿？」黑狼提醒讓竊笑的藍狼怔定。

「忘……咦？有嗎？」

這種程度的裝傻根本考不倒黑白狼，賽特質疑引起希坦濃濃的興趣。平常穩重又自負的桑耶，此時卻慌張起來，不管怎麼說，都有一看的價值。現在兩狼更逼近了，連靜樊天都倒退一些距離。

「有。最後一段的『羈絆』，我們可要好好觀察？你說是吧，希坦？」 

「是阿，雖然有點麻煩，不過我還真想看呢。」 

「而且，你也不想同時對付『朧夜靈』跟『銀瞬朔』吧？」抓著已經退到角落的藍狼頭，賽特吐出極度陰森的寒氣說道。

就算再怎麼強大，桑耶都不可能在戰鬥中面對兩個。

「好啦，好啦！我知道啦，真不懂有什麼好看……阿，馬上馬上。」賽特差點就要扭斷藍狼的脖子，讓他冒了一身冷汗。

桑耶無法拒絕，摸了一下桌面，原本變成灰的金屬盆融化於桌，在次從出現時已經復原，水螢幕也跟著顯現。

「最後就是……命運追尋者：丁莫．普雷的『羈絆』……」

為什麼桑耶這麼不願意面對？連話中都帶有不想要的意味。黑狼這麼思考著，藍狼少有的裝傻也是特別的，這隻獅子到底怎麼一回事？
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
季節步入夏天，正常來說在聖山是接近『白龍祭』的時間，不過，在這個城市可以不用去管那些煩心事，特別挑選後的決定十分正確。
棕色獅子仰望天空，拿起一瓶水狂灌幾口。
正午，陽光露臉後最毒辣的時間，獅子找了一處樹蔭，脫光上半身衣物，露出肌理分明大汗淋漓的獅身。

「呼……不管在哪裡，臨時工都不好找……爛政府搭配爛管理公所。」

棕獅穿著吊帶工作褲，腳上的皮靴充滿傷痕，脖子上裝飾首輪別著一枚細緻的徽章，他伸手調整頭巾的位置，撫著黑色獅鬃讓毛髮順著微風飄動。大大伸個懶腰，毫不避諱對路人展現強大的自信，棕獅也不介意別獸投來的各種眼光。
轉開瓶蓋想要再喝口水，但在灌個兩口，就沒有液體經過舌頭。

「去……總在這種時候沒有。」

「水販不會賣大瓶一點的水阿，傻子……這樣怎麼賺錢……」看著空蕩蕩的水瓶，讓獅子有點不悅。

看著前方五十公尺處的垃圾桶，短短的距離，排滿陽光的衛兵，隨時都能攻擊。棕獅看著烈陽吐出一口熱氣，對於夏季就熱到將近癱瘓的雄性獅子獸人來說，實在不想過去，可是又不想把垃圾亂丟。獅子動腦思考幾秒，隨即站起來往前做出投擲姿勢，把空水瓶一口氣往前扔。

瓶身像瞬間移動般，扣咚聲響入洞。

獅子理所當然似的微笑，這點距離絕對會命中。以他來說再簡單不過，可是周邊的雌獸卻傳來佩服的表情，其中也包括許多雄獸。
因為棕獅瞄準的，是一百公尺後，販賣『乳茄餅』攤販旁邊的桶子。
重新坐回長椅，先不管對於巨獅來說超不舒服的設計，連續好幾天的粗重工作讓他累了，尤其又遇到夏天。
閉上眼睛，獅子熱到不想在動，季節蟬的叫聲在此時都嫌太吵。
一段時間後，季節蟬同時結束鳴叫聲，好像通知獅子等待許久的人來到，雖然他已經遲到，對獅子來說卻是值得等待的，銀白身上芬芳氣味搶先到達獅鼻腔，讓獅子不得不注意。緩緩走近的腳步聲更讓棕獅有點不耐，不過他應該認為獅子睡著了吧？
等他坐到另一邊，不用眼睛確認，獅子就知道是對方。接著一條冰涼的布巾敷在臉上，擦拭著獅臉，從夏天開始後這條濕布就是他們最好的見面禮。儘管獅子覺得沒差，可是對於拿著這條布巾的手還真無法抗拒。

「笨狼，你遲到了喔。」

「最近要找冰泉水的販賣商太難了嘛……」

「要不是這裡的公所課高價攤販稅金，才不會這樣。」

棕獅張開眼看著來者，耳上戴著他送的耳夾，銀白色狼身還是如他想像般纖細。比起只能做粗重搬運雜工的獅子來說，到處旅行能說各國方言的銀白狼所擔任的城鎮口譯工作卻輕鬆許多。他一身輕便衣物，椅子旁邊放著一個小竹籃，藍子內有個大瓶子外露，獅子真不知道他哪買的。

從他異想天開要這麼做，艷陽高照就不再是棕獅的惡夢，還反倒感謝夏天，讓他們有天天見面的藉口。一開始他只敢擦獅臉，鬃獅不得不說這樣真的很涼快，所以才說出『以後……中午便當可以附帶它嗎？』這種連棕獅說完也會彆扭的字句。隨時間過去，他開始熟練，知道棕獅的身體哪邊會是最好的散熱處，而且最近才敢慢慢擦到脖子，最後沿著棕獅的健壯肌理往下擦拭……應該在這打住才對。但接下去的觸碰，丁莫立刻了解已經超過毛領界線，還滑到鼓起的胸肌溝處，就只是這樣而已。
獅子反應劇烈到尾巴豎起，直接抓住灰狼的手。

「不要再擦了，把布給我。」知道自己克制的力量本來就不強，獅子趕緊接手。

接過布料，銀白狼遞來一瓶水，棕色獅子也很豪爽的一口氣喝完整瓶，在上演一次準度精確的扔垃圾，不介意流出來的水打濕身體。

「水果然是最棒的生命之泉阿。」

「有帶本大爺的便當嗎？」棕獅轉向銀白狼問道。

「當然有，專為丁莫．普雷做的便當喔。」小迪從竹藍拿出包著藍色條紋布料的物體，提給面前的巨獅。

丁莫接過後迫不急待拆開布包，打開鐵松木製的漆黑盒子。如獅子要求的簡單菜色，裡面只有夾上海菜乾片的六顆飽滿飯糰，每一顆都包著小迪無比自信醃製的酸梅還有些肉類內餡，咬下第一口，獅子臉上浮現出不用多說的滿意。
現場在廣場認識丁莫的工作夥伴傳來懷疑的眼光，誰都在懷疑這身高超過兩百公分的筋肉獅子吃這六個小小的飯糰真的吃的飽？
不過，大小約手掌大的飯糰，丁莫卻沒有一口吞下，而是一口一口的細細品嘗，直到吃到第三顆時，才舔了舔手，喝了口水。

「你做的飯糰，真是天下第一美味阿。」

「比起丁莫幫我的，這真的不算什麼啦……」

獅子看見銀白狼臉紅回答話語，露出微笑，正想抓第四個飯糰時……

「眼睛呢？能看到了嗎？」這句話就像結凍熱切的心情，棕獅的臉僵硬起來。

如果銀白狼沒說許多人都沒注意到，甚至共同工作好幾天的同事都轉過頭來，丁莫的右眼並不是深綠色，而是缺少色素般的淡綠色。

「本大爺不是說過別再提這個了嗎？」

「反正白色大蜥蜴又不是第一次食言。」

看著銀白狼低下頭，棕獅抓起水瓶一邊喝水，另一隻手將小迪拉往他，讓銀白狼斜靠在佈滿黑色獅棕的胸膛上。

「你還在，就比什麼都還要值得，笨狼。」

「而且，本大爺可不想失去美味的握飯糰阿。」

「真……真是，不……不要……一直想到吃的嘛……」銀白狼結結巴巴玩手指打圈圈的模樣，不論看幾次獅子仍覺得很有趣。

「一定很難吃吧？我現在吃不出味道，也感覺不到冷熱……」

小迪說的這番話，讓丁莫想到以前的事情。
從那天之後，經過了很多事情，丁莫為了幫他脫離神使的使命，失去了一隻眼睛百分之九十的視力，身體的傷更是多到數不清，好在最後都倚靠自身愈發強大的再生能力讓傷痕一個個消失……為了不讓他記起那段往事。
銀白狼也付出了代價，那隻白色大蜥蜴根本不是善神，跟金色大蜥蜴一樣，在丁莫看來這世界根本沒有所謂的神。
就算想脫離神使的使命，光是想還是不夠，能把他帶離聖山，能脫離軍校，能脫離物質上的一切，但是使命還是存在，身邊的銀白狼，現在正逐漸轉化為武器，與賽特、希坦、桑耶跟棕獅說的一樣。其實，丁莫在此刻還真想要倒轉時間，寧願不遇到這個傢伙，或者將軍校的路炸斷，讓他來不了。

——當操武者出現，他的身體會漸漸轉化為弒龍神器。

到最後，就會變成永遠不會再說話，硬梆梆的弓。
轉化仍持續著，不論離聖山多遠，過了多久都一樣在持續著。

——為他好，不可以帶他離開。

這是桑耶在那天跟他說過的忠告。
獅子也從未給他們好臉色。

「為他好？我看是為你們好吧！你們這些老不死的狗屁妖怪，跟那些惡質大蜥蜴一個樣，到底都是在利用他！」

「說什麼漂亮話，本大爺都快吐了！」

「把這樣的重擔硬壓在他身上，不會太超過了嗎！」

「本大爺才不管你們想怎樣！」

「他就是他！能決定的人也只有他，你們都給本大爺閉嘴！」

不管是神使，還是大蜥蜴，這種一廂情願的做法，都讓棕獅十分的不爽。在學校內的時間，銀白狼充滿著獅子未接觸到過的『信任』與『感情』。兩個微妙的調味料，就像加入只有白飯的飯糰，更能增添無數個美味可能。

到底是為什麼呢？只要遇到小迪的事情，就像是自己的事情。
私底下闖入學生資料室，偷看學生的基本資料，被金色大蜥蜴利用後不小心傷了他，直接闖回他家族，攻擊裡面所有的妖怪，為了就是救活他。

——想要幫他。

這種純粹的心願，就在那時候盤旋於心中，永久不去。
想守護這樣的銀白狼。
走過這麼多日子的棕獅，當初是在酒館鬧事被海瑟強拉進軍校工作的。
更早以前他在街上當流氓到處做壞事，小時候還被喝醉的父親毒打不能吭聲，都讓他如此的懷恨這個世界。但是他遇到了他人生中的二個父親，也就是教他拉弓的恩師：瓦哈魯．沁凱。
瓦魯哈的親切讓年紀正直血氣方剛的他展開心胸，慢慢導向正軌，雖然有些不該做的他還是會去碰，反正師父也不知道。原本丁莫以為這應該是最後一次的改變，證明他也能做到那些菁英能做到的事情。好景不常，經過一段時間，卻親眼看見尤金殺掉他師父的畫面，當時的他能力不強，也未能及時阻止灰牛弒師，讓他極度悔恨。
除了跟尤金報仇以外，丁莫一直在思考自己到底該做些什麼……

但，這樣深黑的心境，卻被金色大蜥蜴利用，引來了『闇傷』，使當時的小迪受到不小的體力消耗，為了幫他這種傢伙，連命都不要，銀白狼那時的勇氣讓棕獅迷惘了。在那樣的模模糊糊中，因為對尤金的怨恨還根深蒂固著，讓銀白狼無法避免的受到丁莫傷害，還記得知道他沒救時候，棕獅才真的覺得世界放棄了他。
只要是他覺得重要的人，都跟他分別，不管他做了什麼努力。
就像他擲出連續六個一點一樣，如此的不可能。

他恨，師父死亡時……無法救他。
他恨，小迪死亡時……無法救他。

他是如此狠著無能的自己。
不過，薩拉卻幫助了小迪，儘管那時他自稱是『蘇瓦』，而且結果並不完美，但是這樣也就夠了。
知道自己所珍惜的，也清楚緊握住不放手的重點。
但說也奇怪，就算脫離了神使家族，小迪役使精靈的能力卻沒有消失。這是為什麼？唯一能想的是，薩拉絕對有動手腳。

如今，丁莫好像抓住了長年所追尋的東西，那是無法言語的踏實。
就算他感覺不到冷熱跟味覺，只要棕獅抱著他，或者更親暱的時候，銀狼還是能感覺到溫暖。這也是很神奇的狀況，到底白色大蜥蜴對他們做了什麼？

「什麼難吃……」棕獅對這句話皺眉。

「本大爺說好吃的東西就是好吃！」

接著，銀白狼的答話被呼吸聲所取代，等連接的部分離開時，對方驚訝的看著巨獅，像第一次般羞澀。

「就跟你一樣美味。」舔了一下獅牙，丁莫微笑回應著。

「喔……嗯。」

每次都會這麼害羞，真讓獅子沒轍，不過他覺得沒差吧。接著，他把剩下的兩個飯糰津津有味的吞下。為了不能感覺到味道的他，每次只要他作飯糰，棕獅都會表現出超美味的表情，但這也沒有說謊，應該是心情導致吧？上次小迪有做過只灑了白鹽的簡單飯糰，丁莫還是覺得很好吃。

「阿，丁莫，等等。」原本要轉身取水的棕獅回過頭來。

「咦？」等到毛皮互相接觸三秒後離開，獅子才猛然發現，銀白狼竟然親了他的臉頰。

「好了，拿掉瞜。嗯？」

原來是舔掉黏在嘴邊的飯粒。
可是，這一箭穿心的感覺讓獅子整個臉紅起來。

明明只是請他來送中午的便當，怎麼會變成這樣？丁莫的心跳確實的再增加。腦袋的思緒漸漸帶有桃紅色氣息，就算怎怎麼搖頭都無法甩出去。看來今天不能就這樣回去，心中傳來引導。

「要不要……陪我……」發出不像是自己的聲音，在銀白狼開口時轉變。

「阿，大爺我工作到五點就結束了，要不要陪本大爺去街上？」

「我想買一點點的……阿，本大爺想買一點點……」說到這，一直被銀白狼注視的獅子停住了話，微微牽起銀白狼的手。

「跟我約會好不好？」完全的改口，沒有使用誇張的語詞，陽剛巨獅丁莫．普雷說出連他自己都彆扭的話語，他是真的希望跟他去逛街，不喜歡出來的小迪很多次都拒絕了。

從沒有過的緊張感，讓丁莫偋住呼吸。
頭部的移動是直線，還是橫線呢？

「嗯。」看見他的點頭，巨獅差點就要跳的飛起來。

當然，獅子的表現也是非常直接的，他給了銀白狼最深最大的懷抱。

「我會好好安排的！今天五點！不要忘了知道嗎？」完全沒用高階的語言，可見巨獅真的很高興。

看著獅子愉悅的跳躍著，小迪的眼神卻出現一些掩不住失落。

「人生不如意，可是人之常情喔……丁莫。」

──────────────────
「什麼？延長時間？」巨獅身體忍不住抖動。

不管他跟現場雇主怎麼說，他都不可能提早離開，正因為他是臨時工，工資也是由雇主所掌握，換言之，比起長期雇用者的高價，丁莫就便宜多了。為了金錢，也是為了未來，巨獅不得不硬吞下這些時間。
等到忙完，才發現他所有的安排都化為烏有，工坊外的時鐘正指著七點。

「可惡，氣死本大爺了，那些死豬頭。」現在丁莫真想把手上的工資袋丟掉。

「餐廳、酒館、衣服……沒有一個照安排……」

「身上也髒兮兮的。」連丁莫自己都能聞到身體厚重的汗酸味。

就算馬上回去，用最快的速度盥洗，也一樣是遲到。
好不容易爭取到的時間都……

「丁莫？」他的聲音還是一樣美妙，可是棕獅沒看著他。

因為丁莫說謊了，一個天大的謊言，對銀白狼來說。

「我們走吧？不是要去街上嗎？」

銀白狼的手握著諾大的獅掌，可是巨獅卻一動也不動。

「對不起。我沒有遵守約定……」

銀白狼搖搖頭，展現出無所謂的樣子。

「不會阿，我覺得丁莫有遵守約定喔。」 

「怎……怎麼可能？餐廳沒去到……」

「我覺得路邊小販更好吃，雖然我沒有味覺。」

「有好吃下午茶的酒館也沒有去成……」

「去茶館喝茶也不錯阿，現在才剛開店。」

「我身上也不是最好的狀態……」

「有味道也沒關係，因為是喜歡的人，這樣我才更認得你阿。」

「而且……」說著，在墊高腳底的的情況下，獅吻部被主動的輕啄。

「由你陪著，去哪裡都沒關係。」 

這下連陽剛巨獅都說不出話來。
原來他擔心的，還有所有的安排都不重要。
棕獅忘記了最重要的……陪伴。
今天，工作後的丁莫，緊緊的擁抱著一隻銀白笨狼，在他們約定的地方持續了很久都未分開。
雖然隨後就被背著回到家中，但是在棕獅堅持整理清潔過後，他們才又出門。無意間他們都沒有買東西，就只是在街上來回走了好幾趟。因為丁莫早就忘記到底要買什麼東西，最後他們只買了要做內褲的布料。

────────────────
可能是逛太久……只要跟他在一起不管時間有多少都不夠。
小迪在半路休息的店裡看著棕獅吃完料理就昏沉沉，直到走回公園在椅子上休息時才睡去。
棕獅並不想吵醒他，等待一段時間後，才背起他踏上回程。
走了快要半小時，可能是因為他們住的比較偏僻，棕獅往樹林比較多的地方前進著……直到他再次開口。

「你們看夠了吧？」一直從背後看著的視點被這麼問著。

獅子轉過身來，急速接近視點存在的空間，二話不說就是使勁一踹。這部分的空間瞬間爆裂開來，出現後面完全不一樣的景色。確定他自己的想法後，棕獅在起腳用力踹去。
像是玻璃碎掉，呈現美麗蜘蛛網狀裂痕，將代表空間壁即將崩裂。
突然，一個咆嘯從另一邊傳來。
丁莫往後滑行了一陣，在止住移動之後，看清楚另外一邊的來者。

待續......

----------


## a70701111

第五節 三神使
三個強大的身影前來。
黑狼，純黑的狼人，名叫賽特的神使，他的肩膀上方飄浮著一隻巨大的黑龍，棕獅記得是叫做『朧夜靈』。
白狼，純白的狼人，名叫希坦的神使，右邊飛行著同樣體形的白色巨龍，從他稱呼的記憶中名為『銀瞬朔』。
藍狼，純藍的狼人，名叫桑耶的神使，在他頭頂上停著的藍色巨龍，正是裡面最麻煩的『靜樊天』。 

「你們不是這世界的人這樣闖進來沒問題嗎？」率先問話的棕獅，護著被震醒的小迪。

「你是顆毒苗，如果不現在摘掉，我們將會失去希望。」賽特跳起，放出黑色閃電直擊丁莫。

站著不動的巨獅眼神犀利的瞪視前方，在他的手揮動下，白色的光芒聚集起來，成為他身上同樣白色的鋼甲，上面的紅色條紋如他心臟般一閃一滅。
接下閃電後，丁莫的盔甲並沒有破損，但是電力能傳達到內部，只是獅子忽視這樣的痛覺微眨眼。

「本大爺會保護你。」

「迪米特一直是我們最重要的容器，我們在看過這麼多後，決定毀掉你們這些不該存在的世界……竟然能攻擊到我們，你們的信念太強大了。」希坦緩緩走進，棕獅也揮動護腕甲反彈四道光束。

「真是的，我不懂這個世界的我為什麼沒殺掉你呢？在我看來，說不定連靜樊天都不需要用到就能毀掉你了呢。」

「吵死了你們這些死妖怪，本大爺馬上讓你們閉嘴。」

磅！磅！兩聲，原本兩狼的身影已經消失，一白一黑迅速抬腿就是一記迴旋踢。棕獅自然舉起手格擋，左右銀白護甲各擋住一發，但是靜樊天吸氣，爆出藍色吐息轟來，丁莫為不讓威力波及他，不得已用力推開小迪，吃下完全的龍息。冰凍氣息穿過盔甲隙縫鑽入，凍起棕獅腹部，獅臉瞬間覆滿冰塵。吐出白色氣體，棕獅為恢復體溫只能提高自身的能量消耗，不過復原速度並不快。
棕獅肌肉冒出青筋，意念屈動能力，將賽特跟希坦推開數公尺，巨獅單比力量仍占上風。半跪的他迅速移動，阻擋在小迪前方，看著痕跡判斷龍息軌跡……桑耶目標根本不是瞄準丁莫，要不是剛剛反應快，可能冰凍的就是擋在身後的銀白狼。他們的殺氣，是認真的……讓丁莫理解到，只要他敢閃躲，銀白狼就是下一個目標，這樣的話，不管怎麼說，在多發龍息棕獅絕不會讓開。

「可惡……」半跪姿的棕獅喘著氣息。

但他也理解，就算是殺神裝，也不可能一直擋住三神使的攻擊，光是兩發就讓他身體出現警訊，雙手顫動，體溫仍未恢復。但是，桑耶他們的攻擊看來也不打算間斷，就像知道他的缺點……長期戰鬥並不是棕獅擅長。一眨眼，黑白色的吐息融合轟來，就算裝束於一發前提下可以保護住棕獅，但兩發融合的作用力卻沒有辦法，撞擊同時直直飛了出去。

「丁莫——！」銀白狼大聲喊他的名，再次被推開的感覺，是他理解棕獅不想使用他的決心。原本想要踏出去的那一步，卻被桑耶抓住。

「呵呵……不捏死你們就該偷笑了，還說呢。」

「你應該早點用『他』的，區區一個『容器』而已，要再造一點都不難呢。」

「況且，你這個容器，早該消失……嗚。」一聲悶哼，巨獅身影充滿怒意現身，藍狼臉頰紮紮實實挨了一發獅拳，飛向右邊，『靜樊天』雖然在撞牆前勉強接住桑耶，但藍狼還是揉著臉頰露出驚訝表情，因為這時的獅子，眼白鮮紅，綠瞳轉為金色，充滿連希坦跟賽特都沒有看見的速度與表情。

「什麼容器不容器……呸。」隨口吐出獅血，再次站在他身旁。

「放開他，你們是聽不懂嗎？」忍受著三發龍息的不適感，獅子沒有露出敗意，以行動力證明，讓三神使瞪著棕獅發出寒顫。

「我們的判斷沒有錯，如果不在這時候拔掉，遭殃的可是我們哪。」賽特同意的發出言論，念起特別的咒文。

這次三神使靠在一起，飄浮的龍形神使同時張口，聚集起龍息。

「龍神怒息……嗎？」

「就算是這樣，本大爺也要接住！」

「丁莫……」

「不，本大爺不會在使用你，我們約定好了。」

到現在，丁莫對那個時刻的感觸太深了，寧願他死掉也不要小迪消失。可是，就算擁有信念，還是不能改變三神使所擁有的強大力量。
他不知道該怎麼做，不能當武器，也不能放法術，連樂器都無法使用的現在，他還能做什麼呢？銀白狼握著脖子上的水晶，往前抱著陽光巨獅的腰，口中緩慢的念念有詞。

不行，這樣還是不夠的……
所有存在世界猶如大片拼圖。
儘管圖案是相同的，但總會缺少幾個。
造成失敗，無法超越的結果。
在無數個拼圖中阿……那些存在堅定者……
傾聽我們的聲音……傾聽我們的祈願……
單以我們無法前進，我需要你們的力量。
在此拜託你們……伸出援手！
救救我們。

但是，銀白狼低頭，馬上發現這次的水晶並沒有發光。
這樣的堅定意念，並不是每次都會有效果。
反覆了很多次經過仍放棄的他，眼神垂下。

「這也是約定好的。我相信你……你就是我的奇蹟。」經過這麼多次的分開，小迪很清楚，身邊沒有丁莫這隻雄性獅子獸，對銀白狼來說也將不完整。

「切……真是隻笨狼。」棕獅轉過身來，擦掉他的淚，抱住他。

「你也是我的奇蹟，永遠都是。」 

丁莫輕聲著，也感覺到對方在抖動。此時棕獅就像最強支架，一下子就讓這樣的情況不再發生，面對時期最強大的三神使，巨獅沒有萌生退意。

「就算沒有勝算，我也絕不會放棄！」

「絕對！」

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第六節 拔除的躍動
「丁莫阿……你真的是個最大的膿包呢……給了容器不該有的『希望』。」眼神平視著他們，桑耶的表情非常平淡。

「誰都沒辦法抵抗『命運』，這點我們是最清楚的。」賽特嘆了一口氣。

三位龍形神使口中噴烈出強大光芒，最後在一瞬間其中成一點，混合成螺旋狀的三色光束，切斷所有一切，直擊身為普通人的丁莫與身為容器的銀白狼。

「你們這些笨狗！說夠了沒！」

「所謂的『命運』就是靠自己創造，如果說這就是你們說的『命運』……」

抱著必死的決心，獅吼震動著空間。
銀白狼身上綻放出眾多光點……不，這是棕獅身上的光附著在他們身上，順著他的意念產生明暗。沉重呼吸聲代表雄性獅獸最大的威嚇與最大的憤怒，強大的情感波動，影響小迪後，即從他身上飛出七顆顏色各異的光球，代表他所使用的精靈，並現出銀白狼使用過的各種樂器，圍繞著他們旋轉。

「殺死小迪就是命運？別開玩笑了！」

「本大爺不可能承認！絕不！」

抱著小迪的丁莫展現出無比的信心，不容通行，不容改變，不容討價還價。一聲獅吼後，七顆光芒集中成一顆，用力撞向一處空間。
時空壁出現震動。
扭曲的空間破裂，噴出巨量的液態金屬，比剛才更響亮的龍吼衝破牆壁，白黑混合的衝擊波爆出，一開始燐火到處飄盪，最後透藍火焰一口氣燃燒起來，變成三面強大護盾，將龍神怒息化為無物。

點點跳躍，兩個像妖精般的銀白停在他面前。

「不要放棄不是你常在說的嗎？」就像在照鏡子，從頭到腳都一樣的身體，唯一不一樣的是，左足戴著一條做工極為細緻的腳練，特殊礦石製造的練條，在每一公厘都鑲上嬌小的琉璃鑽，順著光線流露典雅亮澤。

「而且我們應該都一樣吧？呵呵。」另外一位銀白狼晃了晃脖子上的帝國軍徽章，讓墜飾剛好停在心口上，好像靜靜的念了什麼。

這下，連棕獅都被搞混，一下子無法反應。

「等等！你們是……可能嗎？」丁莫長是眨眨眼，不敢相信眼前的景象。

「看來就算是別的世界，你還是一樣弱……阿丁，竟然讓他產生絕望。」灰牛的壓倒性暴戾之氣，就像強調他的存在感。

「不過我同意你的話，殺死他絕不是『命運』，絕對不是。」黑牛冷冷地講出這話，從後面抱住戴著項鍊的迪米特，精練的巨牛散發出的氣息，彷彿是他最堅硬護盾，言語更傳來灰牛那堅毅的力道。

「我們會出現在這邊，不需要這麼驚訝……再說，你的問題比較大，阿丁。」銀狼擺動狼尾，大範圍銀色液態金屬擋住大部分的龍息，動作十分輕量，但眼神仍有擋不住的責備感襲來。

「只是……你難得也會說對，那些假的『命運』。」銀狼站在戴著腳練的迪米特後方，半皺右眉將左手舉起，讓銀質液體金屬包覆在他的雙狼臂之上，化形成面目猙獰的五指鉤爪。比起灰牛的氣，洛哈的更帶有智者的意念，如果有注意，銀白狼的腳鍊上，帶著巨大的防禦魔力咒，像在警告對方……

——別想動他一根寒毛。

「汝已越界，切勿向前，我想他會這麼說的。」最後從空間壁跳出的虎人帶著幽靈般的鬼火。

「你們這些傢伙怎麼會穿越時空壁……」希坦露出不可置信的表情。

「沒想到伏尼羲也出現了。」藍狼舉起手，在準備使用『靜樊天』補上一發龍息。

每位都知道神使專屬精靈的威力，擺出備戰姿勢。

「該我們上場了。」戴著腳練的迪米特在原地彈跳幾次後，拉起我跟戴項鍊的那位圍成一個圈。

「雖然你不喜歡……可是能化作你的榮耀，我覺得很榮幸，尤金。」握著水晶，隨著項鍊上的帝國軍徽散出的光芒，銀白狼的身體逐漸化為光點。

「對我來說，你不是『榮耀』那種簡單的東西，你是我的……。」輕聲到什麼人都聽不見，只有消失到最後的銀白狼仍露出笑臉。

「這也最後一次，我保證。」灰牛堅定不容許退步，巨劍像灑上一層光暈，連身體都帶著一輪光圈。

「跟你走到最後，我一點都不後悔……」腳鍊隨著點點的螢光消散，透進銀鎌內，讓這把傳說武器的光更顯純粹。

「講這什麼話？以後我們還是會繼續並肩走下去，小迪。直到那天。」洛哈成半跪姿，握住他即將消失的手，輕輕吻了下去。

「Εσύ είσαι η ελπίδα μου」
——你就是我的希望。

像咒語般，於對方露出的靦腆微笑下，銀白狼身體消失的無影無蹤，換給銀狼更上層的魔力。洛哈起身，手伸入腰包，往空中灑上一層銀粉，讓小迪的力量更加顯現。使銀鎌的液態金屬不再亂抖動，呈現平穩光滑的感覺。

「可以再見面嗎？丁莫？」既然他們都已經做出這樣的覺悟，銀白狼像是確定了抬起頭，摸著棕獅臉頰流下熱淚。

「相信本大爺，絕對沒問題。」

丁莫安心的懷抱，還有同樣舔拭淚珠的習慣動作，讓他每次都能順利的解放力量與順利的回歸，因為『相信』。
棕獅往後跨，看著光芒再次聚集起來，化成搭配殺神甲冑，長著羽翼，美麗的無箭武器。
殺神弓——阿提米絲。

虎人像幽靈般飄來，在半空中的露出微笑。

「難怪你會討厭他們呢，水雲。」

「為了避免其他人來攪局，使用那個好了。」小史輕飄落地面，在空中比劃一下。

地面劃出屬於伏尼羲的魔法陣，地面隨即突出一座尖頂高塔，降下強大靈力包圍住整個場地。

「結界？哼，桑耶……我也能理解你討厭伏尼羲的原因。不易感應到的未來，還不如死亡要來的簡單。」賽特看著使用幽靈之力的虎人，天藍狼說的第四位就是他吧？從剛才就沒看見『平行視點』的這位跟伏尼羲必定有所關連，不然依桑耶的『靜樊天』能力，對於能夠穿越時空壁的強烈羈絆不可能沒預視。

「多久沒認真了？嗯？應該有上千年了吧？」白龍『銀瞬朔』吞下希坦的魔力球，聚起比剛才更強大的龍息。

「是阿。從接下神諭開始，好久沒這樣了呢。」

「雖沒有札朗的『星環塔』幫忙，解決他們會有點麻煩。」

「不過，要拔掉他們也是輕而易舉吧？清除威脅正常秩序的毒牙，理所當然。」黑狼的精靈『朧夜靈』身體冒出煙霧，眼神轉為鮮紅。

反觀這方，四人表現的態度顯得有些從容。

「我們有幾年沒有聯手過了？」洛哈走向前，站在小史旁邊。

「不知道。我們來自不同世界，理論上應該不一樣。」

「管他一不一樣，本大爺現在只想揍扁那些千年老妖怪！」

「連雷肯都覺得不高興……真是意外。」不管作了什麼改變，灰牛低沉沒有感情波動的聲音仍健在。

「開始吧！心之鹽，鶴努芽！」虎人輕念道，即從身後的塔飛出六瓶玻璃罐，抓在手裡，衝向三神使並在確定距離後投擲出去。

三位直覺性跳開，看著衝來的銀狼……不如說是用飛的。灰牛……拿著巨劍還能這麼敏捷。站在原地的棕獅，拉滿弓，在幾乎沒有瞄準的空檔下，咻咻咻！三次弓弦聲，銀白光箭準確射破在他們剛剛閃開的玻璃瓶。

兩種不一樣的元素劇烈反應，引發大爆炸。

高溫氣體噴出同時，銀狼輕指，使液態金屬圍成圓狀抵禦暴風。看著賽特動靜，在朧夜靈發出龍息前，洛哈讓圓狀直衝向賽特，二話不說撞飛黑狼，沒有想到這傢伙會出此奇招，而且是讓銀鎌跟身體一起移動……這能力也是跟『容器』結合後多出的能力。黑狼還來不及起身，液態金屬扭曲著形狀，散出如蛛網的網絡，每條絲長出無數尖刺，往黑龍精靈身上疾駛。
精鋼巨劍插入地面擋住高溫，抵擋過後數秒拔起，那種速度並沒有照希坦估計，尤金跟『容器』結合後整整快了三倍。但是先聚集能量取得先機的精靈銀瞬朔在此刻轟出白色龍息，替希坦爭取時間。灰牛眼神一變，手部瞬間覆蓋金鱗，揮動巨劍橫劈，把龍息砍成兩半。
眼見靜樊天的攻擊就要發射，棕獅行動加快，集中力量一秒射出三發光箭想要擾亂桑耶，不過藍狼卻輕鬆閃過未有影響。第三發藍色龍息如願發射，眼看就要接觸到丁莫時，獅子拉滿弓弦，光箭飛出，變換成如漩渦狀的箭矢。捲起藍色龍息，直直穿越桑耶左臉，將後方一面牆冰凍。

「切！沒中阿。」吐出一口血，丁莫跪在地上。

桑耶一陣惡寒。
這是他第一次遇見『龍息』被『反射』回來。平時隨意使用，理所當然的能力在此時竟然差點殺了自己。很難想像這位獅子跟『容器』之間的『羈絆』到底強大到什麼程度，這種改變是桑耶前所未見。

「你真的一直給我驚訝呢……丁莫！」

「靜樊天！流冰樂擊！」藍狼周邊冒出以凍氣形成的漩渦，噴出半徑約五十公尺的巨大冰錐，無差別攻擊四人。

洛哈不得已被逼退數呎，賽特謝過桑耶後，黑龍息反轉直接打向灰牛，尤金原本可以與希坦拼最擅長的近距離攻擊，顯然黑狼並沒有讓這如意算盤算準，黑色龍息讓拿巨劍抵擋的尤金滑行數十公尺才停下來。
棕獅閃過數發冰錐後，嘗試以光箭攻擊，但無奈於冰錐的堅硬。

「逆轉真理的律法，混淆萬物的軌跡。宇宙森羅聽我差遣，百鬼眾生受我使喚。」這聲音根本不是白虎的音波，還混雜著另外一種東西。

「硫磺，星芯葉，淚宇氫！」

小史急促聲音，由塔上急飛而出元素，停在白虎手掌上盤繞。眨眼間燃燒起幽藍烈焰跟玻璃平共同飛出撞擊，破裂聲後，周邊氣溫一口氣提高，把冰錐化小，奇特的是他們所感到的溫度並沒有多高。
雖然並不是狐人，但是白虎使用的分明就是伏尼羲特有技法，讓桑耶想到過去那段長年鬥爭，還有那些作嘔噁心的臉孔。

「你們這些麻煩的伏尼羲！別來壞我們的好事！」藍色龍息暴噴，打算攻擊白虎時，那陰寒笑容浮起。

「魂塊、森……氯氣……！咳！」一聲咳嗽後，白虎瞳孔瞪大，冷汗直冒抱著腹部蹲下，盡管痛苦小史扔出藥瓶順利撞擊。綠色風切把原本要融合起來的銀瞬朔與朧夜靈分開。

「朧夜靈！黑夜陣箭！」出現在旁的黑狼眼看機不可失，讓黑龍精靈張嘴，從他口中拉出一條線，隨性一甩。

站在後方的鬃獅，舉起殺神弓迅速發射光箭。
黑色光線跟白色光線撞在一起，發出抵銷後的真空壓力。
三神使站在同一陣線，靜樊天、朧夜靈、銀瞬朔結合為一隻，噴出螺旋狀的三色龍息，目標是站在塔前的白虎。
單隻的龍息就足以讓他們吃苦頭，這次合成一隻的威力更不敢想像。洛哈浮空的球體移動，讓銀色液態瞬間集中，成為抵擋的第一層盾牌。灰牛迅速移動到塔前，半身變為金龍身設下防禦鱗陣，並往巨劍傳入金色能量蓄力。棕獅在落地時使用螺旋箭反擊，但是三色龍息的威力過於巨大，光箭接觸到就被擊毀，但丁莫並沒有放棄，每一次拉弓都發出更高等級的能量。

「小史，沒事吧？」銀狼問話同時也在調整呼吸速率，連續使用銀鎌得能量抵擋與攻擊，洛哈不得不承認還真有點累。

「稍稍大意……使用太多伏尼羲的力量……咳！」

「倒是……洛哈，銀鎌還能再撐多久？」

「大約幾分鐘吧……」滿頭大汗的銀狼說著，吞下一顆增血藥。

「阿丁，你還能在射出剛才的螺旋反射箭嗎？」灰牛回頭看著棕獅問道。

「我剛才試過會被他們摧毀，能量不夠大。」握著弓，丁莫冷靜分析現階段的狀況，尤金所聚起的衝擊波也只能抵銷一部分，小史能不能繼續攻擊都還是問題。

『那麼，加上朕的力量就可以了吧？』

「這聲音……雷肯？」棕獅露出驚訝的表情。

『朕能使用時間的力量，不能保證能幫到什麼程度。』

「時間……？不，這樣就夠了。」好像想到方式，洛哈眼神恢復精神，再度站起來遞給丁莫一把短刃，並灑上厚重銀粉。

「你的螺旋反射箭是現在唯一可行方法……丁莫。」

「把螺旋龍息反射回去？本大爺剛剛……」

「所以聽我說！」抓著心臟部位，洛哈用力的出聲。

「這把刀刃使用特殊礦石製造，能反映我跟小迪的魔力……能量愈強，攻擊力也愈高。」

「以前都沒有什麼效果，頂多就是能在時間差狀態下一口氣丟出十六把……可是現在，不同了……！」

「這裡存在著，三位迪米特，一模一樣的他。」

洛哈的話好像讓大夥的腦袋接通什麼東西，尤金往後一望，看見棕獅的瞳孔閃耀粹金色光芒，獅掌接過閃著銀光的刀刃。他身上的殺神盔甲有一部分是小迪的能量，由魔力流動確實能感到力量被吸取。

「攻擊機會只有一次，就是銀鎌被突破防禦那瞬間。」尤金緩緩念道，全神貫注前方。

「我會讓銀鎌一同攻擊……小史，能準備鏡射的元素嗎？」

「……沒問題，試試看吧！」

「水鏡粉、源行氦、流星硼！」三瓶元素很快由塔上飛出，白虎飛身迴旋踢，瓶子直接破裂於尤金的巨劍上。

丁莫把刀刃搭在武器上，拉滿弓弦讓短刃蓄積殺神弓上的潔淨能量……刃緣由暗灰漸漸亮出一層光圈，就跟他們每個人跟啟動『操武者』的能力一樣。如果說一般螺旋箭會被龍息破壞，那麼，加強能量的螺旋箭呢？洛哈說得沒錯……他不擅長放棄。棕獅把集中於短刃的能量方向反轉，讓箭呈現反螺旋。
屏著氣息，三獸看著銀狼，等銀鎌裂開急速撤出瞬間，幾乎沒有時間差，洛哈奮力跳起，使液態融合小迪的魔力，跟著螺旋迅速旋轉。
並沒有念出元素名稱，順著白虎的魔力顯出更亮的魔法陣。
層層包裹著這世界能量的礦石刀刃透過獅子長弓：『阿提米絲』往前射去。尤金化為半金龍，揮動巨劍把這股混合的巨大能量化成斬波發射出去，因劍身纏上伏尼羲的能量，加上雷肯的協助，讓原本靜止的靈魂時鐘開始轉動。
礦石刀刃瞬間分出三把，順利融入能量後更以倍數成長，連帶雷肯釋放的時間加速，硬是衝撞龍息！
龍息先被反轉螺旋箭壓制，接著光芒接觸到刀身時被強大存在之力擊碎下，三神使的專屬精靈才被迫分開。

『時間禁閉牢！』

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第七節 看向未來
雷肯的怒聲，從灰牛口中吼出。
透明的空間瞬間突出，把他們三位關入。

「被關入時間禁閉牢的，除了雷肯跟他……誰都無法開啟，這樣的話，三神使有在大的神通也無法打破。」尤金一邊喘氣一邊說明。

但是，灰牛感到金龍力量在次出現，把三神使丟出牢獄。
比起驚訝的四人，坐在地上的他們卻沒有殺氣，由賽特代表站起來，很明顯示對著尤金體內的『東西』在說話。

「雷肯殿下，您是什麼時候發現的？」

『明明一開始可以丟出螺旋龍息殺光這些蟲渣，可是你們沒這麼做。』

「呵呵……你發現我們要做什麼了嗎？明明剛才發動完『時間禁閉牢』我們就玩完了呢。唉……」希坦嘆了一口氣。

『大概……不過你們怎麼選擇這選項？』

「因為這個世界，靜止了。」桑耶看著站在他們面前的四隻獸。

「你們擁有前進的力量……足以打破這躊躇不前的力量。」

「尤金．巴菲斯，我佩服你的決定，儘管那十分不可能……但是，你的決心讓那個世界確實的轉動著……這種心意，我想你有那個資格。」希坦走向半龍牛，將散出的銀色光點聚集，透進灰牛體內。

「帶著『銀瞬朔』吧，對你有幫助的，尤金。」

「你……」拿起巨劍，看著純白狼，好像也做了某種決定。

「洛哈．辛格，你堅定的決定，讓那些齒輪迴到正確的道路上，這種執行力……代表你不在觀望，這個或者是一種補償吧……」賽特閉起眼睛，讓身上散出的黑色光點進入銀狼體內。

「『朧夜靈』就拜託你了。」

「看來事情還沒結束，對吧？」或者根本不用問，周圍的空間呈現極不穩定的波動，隨時都會在次崩毀。

「丁莫．普雷，你到最後……」

「不要這麼多廢話，本大爺不想聽。」

「你這傢伙！」桑耶面對棕獅還是滿肚子火。

「本大爺不知道你們在想什麼，竟然把精靈讓給我們……」

「你們還活著，就不要放棄。跟我們一樣，都能擁抱明天。」

看著棕獅的表情，還有那有力的言語代表的力量，藍狼嘆了一口氣，感覺藍色的光點漸漸散去，重新聚在丁莫身上。

「呵呵……到最後你還是給我一個驚喜呢，丁莫。……去吧，帶著『靜樊天』，對你的助力應該不少。」

接著，三神使走向趴在地上的虎人，隆重的鞠躬。

「史丁格．諾爾．瓦曆瓦斯，請代替我們與伏尼羲．水雲．聖潔耳門，獻上最誠摯的道歉。」

「就像他先祖所說的，這世界永遠都不會有真正的對錯，一體是兩面的。」 

「我們如果毀滅反面，實際上正面也沒有好到哪去，而且……黑暗是永遠不會消失的，我們神使，也只不過是調整平衡的存在。」 

「……十分抱歉。」

虎人看著三位長者，緩緩的搖搖頭。

「他說他不介意，因為並不是你們的錯。」

「感謝您，水雲大人。」

希坦跟桑耶在原地造出一道傳送門，先一步走進去。
獨留賽特殿後。

「這個世界會不會繼續走下去，就看你們的決定。我們『神使一族』會去做我們該做的事情，為了存續。」黑狼說完這席話，語重心長的看著他們。

「會贏吧？」

然而，搶在其他三隻前，棕獅聲音先到。

「當然啦！不管是誰，本大爺都要把它踹到天涯海角……不，宇宙邊緣去！」

賽特回應一個微笑，進入傳送門，隨即消失。

「我們最後到底是要……」

丁莫疑問沒有問完，巨大的龍吼聲震出。
像鋼琴鍵盤上彈跳的輕音，光之階梯從天而降。
看著階梯板，一行人不加考慮沿著階梯前進。踏出階梯後，映入眼簾的是一大團金色雲彩似的物質，飄浮於諾大空間。
然而，真正讓人吃驚的是，交換景象資訊時，每個人眼底所看見的景色都不同，有人看見已逝的親人朋友，也有的看見故鄉景色。

「阿阿……讚嘆你。席瓦格……冷靜，這些都不是真的。」雷肯的聲音從尤金口中流露而出。

這時在眼前極其遙遠又無限接近的一片雲彩散開，出現一隻有著樹枝般犄角的藍眼白龍，身披素白絲巾的他，正微笑著看著這裡的眾人。

「終於是到了嗎？所謂的真實之刻。」

純白龍身揮動翅膀，慢慢的說道。

「吾皇，無限擴展與無限收束的時間線之下，能決定走向的，就是所謂的真實，凡人稱做意志的力量。」

「嘖……不代表我會就這麼放棄所有的可能！」尤金面對白龍，沒有退縮。

「汝與吾不是都看見了嗎？這也是……其中一個必經之道。」

站立於半空中的四獸聽著這些對話，各自露出不同的表情。
薩拉到底在想什麼？

「正反兩面都只是相對的概念，而如今既然汝選擇了另一方，那麼，吾自然也就沒有必要顧持己見。」

白龍推了推眼鏡，露齒一笑。

「不變者最後一種處理變化者的方式，當然是用更大的變化抹平所有的變化，所謂的輪迴之理。」

「！」

「而且，這樣可不行。這世界真的被顛覆的話，你們那邊也會混亂吧？既然如此，那不如用更明確的方式，決定所謂世界該是什麼樣子吧？」

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第八節 八位創神
這聲音棕獅聽到不想在聽，但細微的聲頻中有些不一樣。

「臭白色大蜥蜴！你又在搞什麼鬼！」

「一打四，我也希望能有些優勢阿……看來這世界已經沒有可能回歸預先設定的結果了呢……那麼，體現吧！」順著龍聲，身批白紗巾的白毛龍，藍色的雙眸淺淺睜開，並未唸咒語，時間召喚的術式瞬間展開，出現包括他總共八人。

古代薩拉：嘖，工作？
霓環霞：可以的話……在下不想帶給你們痛苦。
照間：哼哼……雜碎的聚合嗎？
康雅：呵呵，我相信我會很快樂的。
利格特：為什麼……真的沒有更好的方法嘛？
蘇瓦：呼，我沒有太多時間可以耗在這裡。
未來薩拉：雷肯，你和我之間，必定有一個要成為罪惡的背負者。

「喔……？真稀奇……看到我們，竟然不會害怕阿？」照間看著面前的四人。

「我們可以算是你們稱的神明喔？」

看見這傢伙高高在上的模樣，棕獅指著他們直道。

「害怕？那是什麼？本大爺早就有心理準備！而且……遲早有一天本大爺要親手打爛你們這些醜陋傲慢的大蜥蜴！」棕獅作勢咬牙，罵聲毫不猶豫。

「面對你們，無須多言。」半龍化金麟覆滿，灰牛舉起巨劍。

「這世界絕不會如你們所想的前進！我也不想在看到！」洛哈半浮在空中大吼。

「永久停止的世界，絕不是好事，我跟他約定好……這世界，非往前進不可！」白虎的眼神同樣堅定，揮掌動作更顯魄力。

「呵……哈哈哈哈哈哈……佩服佩服，蠹蟲們也有這種智能……」

「你們還不清楚……現在這邊是哪裡阿？」比起照間的聲音，康雅的言語更加刺耳。

獅子才跟照間對看了一眼，好像被巨槌瞬間飛了出去，撞上空間壁後來回反彈好幾次，重重落到地上。穿著盔甲之下，還被這樣連續重摔，獅子眼冒金星，腦內資訊混亂，連面前的景像都開始模糊。

「這……這是什麼力量……」感覺有東西踩在他身上……而且是強大的力量。能讓『操武者』狀態也爬不起身。

「所以我才說要手下留情嘛……」霓環霞嫣然一笑揮動扇子。

雖馬上投出防禦元素，仍慢了一步。綠色光線畫出，瞬間綁住小史，把他像溜溜球玩耍上下摔動，直到白虎咳出鮮血才罷手。

「為什麼……手動不了。」

「怎麼？綁住術師的手很正常吧？」踩在白虎身上，霓環霞拿扇子戳著小史。

霓環霞旁突然衝出的半金龍揮動劈擊，瞬身出現一旁的未來薩拉也不甘示弱挺住灰牛的龐大身形。

「你想……做啥？」話語剛落，灰牛吃痛後，被巨龍化未來薩拉撞個老遠。

「咳……還不夠……嗚。」沒有被金麟包覆的半身，毛皮裂開噴出大量鮮血，尤金抓著傷口，忍受著痛。這爪的沉重，光看露出的潔白牛骨就能略知一二。

「我還真不忍心傷害你呢？」舔著爪上血液的未來薩拉露出微笑，長滿尖牙的龍嘴怎麼看都覺得不對勁。

「真的沒有更好的方式了嗎？」冒出純白光芒的利格特往前走。

「真的沒有嗎？」這種純淨的聲音讓洛哈聯想到他……銀鎌毫不削減的敵意讓銀狼快理解他們並不一樣。

利格特身邊包圍起大範圍球狀結界，這是個聰明的方法。因為這樣的話，廣範圍液態金屬就沒辦法觸碰到對方，此時結界就像桿麵棍，液態狀武器如同將被壓過麵糰。就算防禦，洛哈仍被逼得節節敗退。

「嗚……。你們比那時候……嗚哇！」面對能推動他最強武器的光明能量，終將支撐不住，銀狼被反作用力噴飛到底，滑落在地面上。可能是知道他一直在吞增血藥，利格特安靜的碾壓，讓銀鎌壓縮，瞬間吃掉洛哈更多血液。

啪嘰。蹣跚起身的他沒辦法迴避，後腦勺硬生生吃下照間的重擊，讓銀狼不得不在次躺平在地上。

「喔……還在努力看清阿？你們這些廢物的弱點不是那邊嗎？還是本宮太手下留情了呢？」

「你們一定猜不到是怎麼回事吧？」微笑中的康雅感覺更加惹人厭。

「這裡可是聖域，薩拉．卡羅的聖域。」

「充斥薩拉力量的空間，你們絕對無法傷到我們分毫。」連續說了兩句，蘇瓦張開雌鼠眼，看著趴在地上的黑鬃獅。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第九節 三神使的寄託
「居然能到達這裡……以蟲子的程度，還真是稀有異類阿？」一步步走來，這時他們才發現說話者：照間已經分成四位，分別蹲下看著無法行動的四人。

「……就算你們這些擁有老賊的力量，也不可能改變什麼……選錯道路的蟲子，本宮就讓你們知道，違逆天意的下場！」

「再造的世界，根本不算完整！我絕對不同意！」洛哈反駁大吼的聲音，銀鎌接著的動作，讓照間非得緊急防禦，不然早變成串燒。

「切……薩希帝你竟敢……」

銀鎌突然性的張牙五爪，同時包圍著躺在地上的四人。
散出溫柔白光圍繞著他們，漸漸的重新取回力量再度站了起來。

「不對，單以銀鎌不可能做到這種程度。」霓環霞不得已往後退。

「雷肯的力量也沒有發動……到底怎麼一回事？」古代薩拉完全感應不到金龍之力，只發現銀鎌此時的能量並不是洛哈本身。

嗡嗡嗡……三神使的專屬精靈分裂成四等份，在銀鎌周圍環繞著，隨著地上發出的魔法陣，全然不是龍族的陣法，而是創新的紋路。
影響的正是整個維持的聖域。

「那三個傢伙！怎麼可能……空間壁裂開了！」

「雕蟲小技！……唔？！」未來薩拉不由得驚呼，因為他的魔力竟然無法阻止這些專屬精靈。

「你們怎麼做到的！這……根本不可能！」

「存在於別的世界的你們，怎麼有能力干擾這個地方！」

「是阿，是不可能。如果只有我們，確實。」

「賽特！你在哪邊，給我滾出來！」古代薩拉意外的火大。

「可惜我們沒辦法過來呢，呵呵。」

「希坦，怎麼連你都……」利格特最顯得驚訝。

「因為這是決定好的事情，也就沒辦法了。」

「桑耶！我不記得龍族賜給你的『預知』能力是這樣用的！」霓環霞張嘴回應。

「你們……」丁莫不敢相信，同時出現的三神使能量。

重點是，三神使的能量似乎不只一份。
『靜樊天』、『銀瞬碩』、『朧夜靈』，三精靈放出巨大的能源波動，持續動搖著聖域。能做到這種事情的，就只有在千年間維持聖域，保持聖域，調整聖域，對聖域的結構了解到透徹的族群才做的到。
單個世界也就算了，根本不可能影響薩拉的聖域。
但是……八人都露出氣憤的表情，到底三神使動用了多少人？
而且賽特說了『如果只有我們，確實。』
換言之，這數量是讓他們也很驚訝的程度。

『我們三神使從頭到尾都是為了這件事情存在……為了更了解『聖域』。』

『尤金、洛哈、小史、丁莫，你們的行動力比我們更加優越，也更適合做出決斷。』 

『不論哪個世界的我們都相信你們能做到，阿……長久以來的願望，就快要實現……這股信念將成為跨越的力量！』

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十節 初遇創神
接著，專屬精靈噴射出巨量的魔法力，影響整個聖域的能量維持，巨大的閃光覆蓋視覺下，整個場景變幻。
如同隕石過境，四顆由銀鎌保護的球體由高空落下。

尤金墜落時，許多兵器被爆噴往上，灰牛抓著武器的手感一秒鐘就恢復。

「這空氣……」熟悉的氣味，環顧一周。

「沒錯，這裡是魯爾維斯軍校的練武場！」

空無一人的諾大空間，讓尤金覺得有些奇怪。
走向練武場邊緣，翻開地板，從下方取出急救箱，拿出繃帶跟鉚釘，咬牙固定失血的部位，因為還必須繼續戰鬥下去。
繃帶在繞過一圈，這樣的時間點，練武場怎麼可能一個學生都沒有？

『不用多疑，異世界來者：尤金、洛哈、小史，此世的丁莫。』低沉老練的羊聲，讓灰牛馬上就能認出其聲音。

「遲音術阿。」 

『學生全部都安全撤離校園，教師們幫助三神使啟動建設校園時以防萬一，於外牆設下的『反聖鱗結界』，不論多強大的龍之力都別想逃離！不久之後，前來幫助的人手也會到達，穩固結界。』

『放手一搏吧！孩子！』

『老夫相信你們。』

像活著的老羊在他肩膀上輕拍。
有多久沒有在見到海瑟的呢？在那個世界，尤金跟他的居住地在聖山，怎麼說都距離遙遠，不可能天天能夠見面。儘管那個世界已經確實的繼續前進，自己也沒有做出極度愚蠢的事情。
但是，在那世界老羊仍因為高齡逐漸凋零，這是無法避免的，經過那場龍神激戰，海瑟退了位，到療養院養傷，順便養老。
戰鬥力不如以往，不過海瑟仍是最高榮譽校長，那時候的支援，尤金與小迪永遠都不會忘記，也永遠的感激著他。
其實，他們原本是不會過來到這個世界。
希坦那天允許他們去看海瑟，並告訴我時間不多了。我很清楚那個意思，雖然說之前就已經有好幾次都有去探望，心情卻大不同。小迪照慣例帶著千白陽花探視，也帶了水果。但是當他們聽見另外一個世界的聲音時，才剛進這間單人病房，剩餘不多的時間，讓我跟小迪都不知該怎麼辦。

時間不多了。
這也是希坦最大極限的暗示。
代表海瑟今天將會離開這個『世界』。

躺在床上的老羊笑了笑，摸摸小迪的頭。
我背對著他依靠在窗邊。阿……這個世界的陽光是這麼的暖和，微風吹來時透著麥田的香氣。面前的老羊仍活著，這些都是經過努力而來的成果。
其實可以裝做沒聽到，因為此時離去，有兩點是確定的。
想多陪陪海瑟，在這個時間。
想讓小迪活著，更多的時間。
去了代表一定會損耗銀白的生命。

「你們聽到了吧？那個聲音。」羊聲果然沒有之前的宏亮。

小迪的眼神垂下，眼淚微微滴下。

「對不起，海瑟校長……」

「噢，千萬別這麼說，小迪君。」戴著呼吸輔助器，老羊的聲音句句顯得吃力。

「老夫呢，只不過是個過去世界的老頭，不是什麼校長。」

「反倒該感謝你，迪米特。」

「老夫一路看來阿……你帶給尤金不曾有過的『希望』與『勇氣』，讓他轉變。」 

「過程雖然有很多波折，但是你們走過來了阿。」

稍微撐起身子，老羊看著站在窗子前不動的黑髮牛。

「這次，是不是該你們去幫別人了？」

「老夫的身體，老夫最清楚。」

「咳！咳！噢……」 

尤金已經走到病床旁邊，輕拍著老羊的背部，看來原本要阻止他取下氧氣罩，但是海瑟卻擋住灰牛的手制止。

「尤金阿……你能做到老夫很希望但無法做到的事情……」

「老夫也準備好這次的對策……」

「雷肯殿下，老夫的笨兒子……拜託您了……」 

『不愧是一代英雄：海瑟，就算時間將盡，仍然這麼堅強阿……朕，就答應你吧，不過還是要看這隻蟲渣自己的造化，朕能幫的不多了。』 

尤金從來沒有流過眼淚，但此時卻淚流滿面。
不知道該說什麼，不知道該傳達什麼。
迪米特改變他那極度硬化的情感磚塊，若是在以前海瑟絕對不相信他掛掉的時候，尤金這小子會為他哭泣，儘管他不想看見。
看著這極為特殊的光景，老羊慢慢的慢慢的給了尤金一個滿懷，拍拍他的背。

「去吧，孩子。」

人在面對生死的時候，就是這樣吧。
因為差點失去銀白狼，那樣深刻的感覺，讓尤金非常的不想面對。
可是該來的，仍就會來到。
接過迪米特遞來的手帕，上面的氣味讓原本起伏的感情逐漸導回。
放開海瑟之後，尤金的臉恢復為平常的撲克臉。

「小迪，我們出發吧。」

「喔，嗯。」

抓起一旁的巨劍，半面的金龍化，往牆壁一劃，切開空間壁。
踏進去那些純黑的空間。

「謝謝你，義父。」

聽見這句話的海瑟，似乎又說了什麼，但空間壁卻無情的關上，使聲音沒有傳達到。那句話到現在仍讓灰牛惦記。
那個世界的海瑟，好像多做了什麼事情，尤金自身有非常清楚的感覺。

警覺的性回頭，白龍揮起龍翼，暴風吹破整間練武場的玻璃，但也有唯一例外，從最右方數來的第三片玻璃。
並未畏懼的尤金抓起練武場精緻長槍，半龍化的身體啟動屬於雷肯的時間能量，灰色殘影在一秒間丟出六把的動作，白龍也以龍吼吹散武器。

「在這裡，確實是最好的地方。」

灰牛抓起插在地上的長槍反身投擲。

「嘎！『在幾次都一樣啦』。」被吹飛的數把長槍，在空中轉向，被巨劍的威猛劍勢給打飛，倒插進牆壁中。

「我聽夠你這傢伙的說詞了！你阿，太吵了。」鏘的一聲，尤金揮動巨劍式直往未來薩拉面前招呼去。

「嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎！『半龍化？怎麼可能到這種地步！』」

「可不可能，在於你相不相信！」站在那片暴風吹不破的玻璃前，尤金說出那時在這相遇所說過的話。

「未來薩拉，你堅信的未來對我們來說不適合，我也不會答應。」

金色龍鱗噴出金火，把能量光束抵銷。

「嘎嗚！『說的真好聽阿，在你體內的那傢伙怎麼不吭聲了？』」

白龍展出翅膀，召喚出數道白光砸來。
但是尤金舉起的巨劍，像慢動作重播，抓起訓練場許多的盾牌丟出，並讓劍上的光分散移至盾牌上隨即分開擋住所有光束。每個盾牌都吸飽這樣的光，並在尤金周圍旋轉著。

「只能說，現在雷肯並不是你想像中的雷肯，薩拉。」

「我存在的未來，他做了選擇……很大的選擇。而且，相信我，雙鎌不存在的世界確實存在。」

「嘎哈哈哈哈哈。『你在說什麼傻話，雷肯怎麼可能放棄復活的好機會？』」

靜默的尤金，讓這句話的真實性變高。

「那我反問你，在我手上的這把巨劍是什麼？」

「嘎？『咦？怎麼不是聖劍麥康爾？』」

「身為未來存在的你，能夠解讀這把劍嗎？」

盯著在普通不過的巨劍，薩拉發現這把劍上環繞著不同以往的光圈，不注意看不出來，那純粹紫色的裂片光芒。

「到底發生了什麼事……沒有其它裂片支援，新月裂片為什麼還能發出這樣的力量？」 

「……哼，難怪在聖域時沒有使用雷肯的力量，還能發揮如此強大的能力。」

「除非金鐮，要穿越時空壁本來就不容易。在這還未決定的世界……是雷肯干擾吧？」

「從你穿越時，身上就帶著那源源不絕的能量……是你們那個世界所傳來的能量嗎？如此強大且持續……」這絕對不是開玩笑的程度，照這樣的能源補充率，就算在聖域，尤金也足以打敗他們好幾位，在怎麼說『雷肯』還是存在於灰牛體內，並不是消失，就算是稍微改變也一樣。
如果說，在練武場跟雷肯正式開戰，會戰敗的那方淺顯易懂。
未來薩拉不可能單憑一己之力，扳倒邪帝：達尼耶坦。

「就算我問了，你也應該不會說吧。」

「未來薩拉，您不必知道這麼多的事情。而且，說不定另外一個您，已經知道了也說不一定。」 

「你有信心能夠改變嗎？」

「有『雷肯』掛保證。」

「即使到時你將面對的不是我，而是照間？」

「照間阿……看來有一場硬仗要打了。」他們那個世界的朧次照間可不是個省油的燈，連尤金都花費很多時間在處理。

「但我接受。」

「只是，你為什麼會轉變的這麼快？」

只因為新月裂片能量這點嗎？

「你的劍上，我感覺到不只是簡單的能量，尤金。」

「身為光明聖龍的我能感覺到光，不論是什麼樣的光。」

「你的劍帶著原本路線不可能存在的特殊光芒。你到底做了什麼事情呢？能讓雷肯改變到這種程度，說實際的，我到現在還是沒個譜。」

「但……主要還是因為他吧？帶著光的銀白狼。」

白龍甩著龍尾，走向連龍吼都弄不破的玻璃。
雖然上面什麼都沒有，不過象徵未來的他，在玻璃上用龍指尖寫出一段學者才可能看懂得古語。

『Ποτέ μην ξεχνάτε』 
——永世不忘。

「言語的份量就這片玻璃上，你對他寫下的諾言，儘管是在別的世界，那堅定的心仍然能讓這裡完好無缺。」

「尤金，你比我想的還要堅強，雷肯能輕易改變別人的意志。但你反而逆轉了這項能力，成為改變的力量。」

「尤其附在劍上那最後的生命之光，連我都不得不感動。」

尤金的眼神第一次往地上望，身上代表小迪的光輪也為之暗淡。

「……現在的你或許真的能夠打敗朧次照間也說不一定。」

「一代英雄：海瑟所交給你的信念，我確實收到了。」

「照間跟他們體現的地點應該會在學校中央廣場：『雙輪鐘塔』前面。 」

「未來薩拉，其實你……」

「嗯？我怎樣？」

「不，沒什麼。」

灰牛緩緩至上敬意，舉起巨劍，跑向剛才未來薩拉開的大洞跳了下去。
直奔『雙輪鐘塔』。

站在練武場的大坑上，白龍揮動了幾次翅膀。
摸著那片不破的玻璃，搖了搖頭。

「這小子，真是不容小看阿。」

「要是讓他看出來我想做的事情就糟了呢。」

伸了個極大的懶腰，薩拉坐在坑邊，看著窗外的風景。

「風景真不錯，應該可以看到那邊吧。」 

看似心情不錯的未來薩拉，由鼻息吐出一口金色粉塵灑向空氣之中。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十一節 在遇創神
才剛落地，洛哈確定自己撞毀的是一排排書架，到處紛飛的紙片印有作戰學院的印章。隨著海瑟遲言術的傳達，洛哈很快的抓到情況，確定每個書架就像他過去所看見時候沒變，書籍一樣也都經過縝密管理。
洛哈在腦中搜索，完全記得整間學院書籍號碼的他，迅速跑向由左邊數來第六個書架，狼掌滑往由上屬下來第三個書架，取下一本純藍色封面的書籍。
是一本沒有書名的書。

「希望在這裡也能用。」

洛哈打開書，開始把書頁撕碎，盡量的灑在地上。
最後將書皮給銀鎌吞下去。

「給我一點時間……」 

「拜託了，海瑟、父親……還有大家。」

感覺到生物的接近，洛哈往前撲去，躲過穿過書櫃而來爆炸。

「沒想到會是如此呢……薩希帝。」液態金屬瘋狂衝出，每根尖刺帶著無比銳勁攻擊向古代薩拉。

隨即，洛哈往右邊就是一腿，在快要摸到邊的情況下，撲了個空。

「真讓我意外……居然差點擊中我。」

火焰的熱度原本就要吞噬銀狼，銀鎌的防禦速度也不是蓋的，包裹成一個球體，使古代薩拉引起的爆震化到最小。原本想要再做什麼，但是才一眨眼的時間，龍首卻出現在洛哈身旁，雖然緊急防禦，但是仍被炸飛個老遠。
一連撞毀了好幾個書架，一直飛到作戰學院的最內部的演講台，原本將要撞毀的地方，洛哈的金瞳瞬間發出不同的光芒，一個反身用全身的力量讓地板發出刺耳的聲音，硬是煞住。

「不想要撞毀那個地方嗎？洛哈。」

手爪不知道斷了幾根，流著的血液加上不停使用銀鎌的副作用，讓銀狼不得不吞下更多的增血藥。身體的疼痛與不適劇烈席捲上來，摸著自己瘋狂跳動的心臟，有好幾次小迪就要解開『操武者』的狀態，但洛哈卻斷然拒絕。

「關你什麼事！古代薩拉。呼……呼……切。」

「銀鎌：薩希帝，並不是你們能操縱的武器。那應該屬於龍族的才對。」由白龍身上飛散的無數火球，就像威脅般的數量漂浮著。

「是不是，不重要，重要的是……」銀鎌在一秒間刺穿所有的火球，並且吞噬回液態內。

「看來你真的不願意這個地方被我破壞呢……有這麼重要嗎？」古代薩拉往後留下殘影的快速移動，在馬上往前衝去，連液態金屬一起撞飛。

依照估算，洛哈將會把演講台整個撞毀，但是在半空中，銀狼還有辦法補救，銀鎌刺往地上抓住洛哈，並將他放下。
接著銀鎌包圍住講台，讓古代薩拉放出的爆炸陣化為無。

「嗚……咳！」一陣恐怖的痛苦後，銀狼咳出一口血液。

講台上放著很多個空的美麗雕刻盆栽。
除了那些，就什麼都沒有。

「空的盆栽？」

「竟然只是要保護那些？太無聊了吧？」

「無聊？」低著頭的洛哈，緩慢念著這句名詞。

像是開啟了過去的記憶……
已前在軍校，很多人說他種這些花很無聊。
也有人說這很適合『花心』的他。
連自己都不知道為什麼會這樣，不管對誰都一樣的好。當初只有一個人說這些花很漂亮，那就是灰牛：尤金。
不曾有過笑容的他，看見這些花，竟然誇獎了他。
還記得那時候，心情非常高興。但是，每經過一點事件，銀狼就愈清楚的知道，尤金是不可能觸碰到的一個存在。那個牆壁，那個隔閡，都讓過去的自己身心痛苦，等待尤金那個回頭，等待尤金那句話。
但始終沒有等到。

還記得那天下著大雨。
學校放假，更不會有學生來到這種地方。
實戰為主的魯爾維斯，不可能重視作戰學院。知道尤金的事情，也清楚的問過他之後，我難過的來到這裡，舉起盆栽就是扔，瘋狂砸毀所有原本種植『立希德爾蘭』還有其它所有花朵的盆栽，看著花瓣紛飛我砸的更用力。

為了那句話的等待我換來了什麼？

什麼都沒有，正因為他給不起。

我知道沒有別人，所以不管身上的衣物還有地上的髒汙，習慣性靠著牆壁掉下了眼淚，為了他掉下不知道第幾次的眼淚。
但是我從沒想過，會有這樣的事情發生。
過去因為父親的關係，沒有什麼朋友的我，在這種時候竟然有獸叫我的名子。

匡啷。

「洛哈教授……」

地上潑了一地的水，旁邊還滾動著澆水器，一桶看起來不小的肥料桶，還有一把修剪的剪刀都掉在地上。那些應該原本都在銀白狼手上才對。
這些花之所以能生長得這麼好，原本以為都是我照顧得好，有些時候我並不記得有修剪過，但卻剪好了，甚至我忙到忘記澆水幾天，以為花會枯萎，才發現土壤卻是濕的。在作戰學院室內的盆栽，精心雕琢寶石般的天井能透下很多陽光，卻不能需收到水份。

我眼睛無神的盯著銀白狼，抓起一把又一把的碎花掉著眼淚。
說真的那時候我只覺得很煩，又不是他種的哭什麼哭呢？
看著他挖著泥土，看著他移動花朵的屍體，看著他被破碎盆栽劃傷手指，心情一點都沒有轉好，反而覺得他礙眼。

等我發現他在出現時，他全身髒兮兮的問我。

「為什麼要把那些花毀掉？那些不是都很重要嗎？」 

眼神看像前方，根本不正視他。

「我覺得重要，但他不覺得重要，還不如毀了。」

「可是，可是……」

「我覺得重要阿！」不管泥土的汙物，揮掉眼淚的手，讓狼臉變得更髒。

這句話就像打了我一巴掌似的。是的，我是知道有人在整理這些盆栽，而且是早就知道，不管修剪的技術，還是澆水的周期表都算的一分不差。對這些花，我也清楚這個人比我還要用心，連驅蟲的部分都會先做好。

一直在追隨別人的我，第一次被別人追隨。
是怎麼了呢……
看著他的手那些創傷，我突然覺得心疼了起來。
好像空掉的軀殼重新注入了動能。
我抱緊小迪。
聽著他的哭泣聲，我緩緩拍著他，用言語安慰他。
他沒有再回過話，但我知道他想要說的話，是的，我應該都知道。

我害他傷心，椎心般的傷心。
有一個如此重要存在，我卻從來沒有發現。
所以，我決定了一件事情。
第二天，我帶著空盆栽來這邊的時候，跟他一起種下跟『立希德爾蘭』相似但明顯小朵許多的『粟德爾薇蘭』的種子，相約盛開的那一天要來這邊一起賞花……一起拍照……一起……。

但跟之前唯一的不同是，這裡只有『粟德爾薇蘭』，沒有其它的花朵。
古語的花語是：『Η βλάστηση της αγάπης』的 『粟德爾薇蘭』。
——發芽的愛情。

那天也是我第一次對他說著古語，才知道太深奧的他聽不懂。
不過我覺得那並不重要，只要能抱著他，繼續聽我講就夠了。

此時的那個世界應該正是花朵盛開的時候。
他們聽見那聲音時，也是在這個講台上。
只是回來辦一件事情的洛哈，原本是要做一件更重要的事情。
剛種的時候是發芽的愛情，那麼開花的時候呢？
一直沒有說出口的那句話……
還是沒能說出來，就到達了這邊的世界。
他就是不想要看到講台被破壞，因為他想的不只是在這邊講出那句話，還有更美好的事情會在這邊發生，那些設計好的布置，那些找好的廠商還有已經擬定好需要邀請的親友……

銀鎌，能反映出使用者強大的意念。
能把這武器使用到現在，也是靠他的關係吧……

「無不無聊這種事……」 

「嗯？」古代薩拉輕視的看過來，被完全看扁了。

「這種事……」

「可能是你們這種傢伙能懂的事情嗎！」劇烈情感波動，讓銀鎌速度增幅。

身體提供出更大量的血，使液態能包圍住整隻古代薩拉。
連其中存在的空間都改變了性質。

那一生一世的覺悟，他們那可能會懂。

許多尖刺長出，都剛好在龍身空隙中穿過，古代薩拉卻沒有受傷。

「到頭來……你還是下不了手嗎？」

「要不是小迪幫你求情，我早就殺了你。」金色瞳孔散著更強大的意志。

「哼，婦人之仁，是不可能贏……」碰的一聲，拳頭落在白龍左臉。

「住嘴，毀掉我人生數次的傢伙……」古血金瞳狼瞪著白龍。

「以為你是薩拉我就不敢揍你嗎？」

「世界並不是給你們操弄的玩具！」又是一拳，揍向白龍右臉。

在這種被銀鎌捉住的情況下，無法自由使用爆炸陣，雖然能瞬間移動，不過魔力的流動好像改變，讓他催動的魔力遲遲不出現。
白龍想不透為什麼，他的力量……

「怎麼？不是說得很神氣嗎？既不創造道路，又隨意改變他人道路……」

「你所存在的強大，對我的世界來說不存在！」

古代薩拉終於理解這個問題，現在他們存在的空間並不在原本的時間軸上，銀鎌發出扭曲時空壁的力量。剛才撕裂書本的碎屑發出藍色光點，環繞於他們周邊。這股能量很明顯不是洛哈擁有，應該是書本被動了什麼手腳。
在他的世界，古代薩拉的力量被怎麼了？

「那麼，你就過去吧？」

「……你的決心，是可以看見的。」

「不像我，是幽久的過去，所以我知道你的過去。」

「你跟他所有的過去，在你的世界，我能感覺到。」

「洛哈……你確實是個堅強的人。」

銀白狼解開銀鎌的束縛，思考著古代薩拉放行的原因。
原本還以為薩拉會趁隙攻擊，但顯然是不太可能。
但是他並沒有繼續想下去，啟動銀鎌的結界直飛往龍能量最強的地點，『雙輪鐘塔』廣場。

白龍摸著臉頰，微微拍掉身上的灰塵。

「唉呀，唉呀，真是的……這隻狼跟那隻狼真是天生一對……。」

「不，應該說是刻意的吧？一直存在的過去，跟一直存在的未來……。」

「洛哈的過去，竟然精彩到這種程度……揍到我呢。」揉揉些微發疼的臉頰。

「這種有趣的事情，或者……」

揮動龍翼，白龍取下作戰學院的書籍拿下來看，念起開頭。

「很久很久以前，傳說中的勇士……」 

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十二節 被抵制的創神
玻璃的碎片，落在一個個植物上，有些更破壞美麗的花朵。
視線停在掛著『四號溫室』的牌子上，小史扶著頭，努力平息不適感。

「藥草園嗎……？」

這座溫室是白虎親自打造，不可能會有認不出來的情況。
而且，落下時濺起的水，更代表這是有水生植物『人蓮藕』的那間。

「真是可惜呢……」

「鐵泥、時爆岩！」小史揮指間召喚出尖塔，十幾瓶爆藥飛出，先跳起踢飛兩瓶，在抓起八個瓶子用力一扔，藥理發動在霓環霞身上爆出劇烈火花。

「真是趁人之危……」雖然勉強的說出話語，扇子仍在爆炸的藥品中冒起煙。

「拿著『四靈寶扇』的你沒資格說我吧？」

「那種能招喚死人的武器，跟本是犯規……」 

「你很清楚嘛……」用扇子遮著臉，霓環霞的樣子更加得意。

「就像這樣……嗯？」

正常來說，地面應該已經爬起很多的死靈屍體。『四靈寶扇』是個血祭的強大武器，一搧就能喚出上百個死者，不管對方願不願意。
可是，面前仍空空如也……

「如何呢？霓環霞七曜咒法士？」小史張開雙臂，看著塔輸出的能量，微微笑著。

「你，你怎麼可能制止得了『四靈寶扇』……」

「這是沒有辦法得事情……或者說，使用『寶扇』是你最大的失敗。」

「那種武器已經耗掉你太多的法力了。」

因為水雲的關係，小史現在是個半死之人，既不是死人，也不是活人。
繼承了伏尼羲能力的後裔：水雲．聖潔爾門，擁有操作已死之人的能力。
四靈寶扇確實是能夠一揮就召上數百個亡靈，但假設亡靈在召喚瞬間就被『某種』能力控制住呢？能否出來都是問題吧？

因為曾經死亡過，又被半幽靈的狐狸給救回來。
雖然只有一半，但是這一半的生命，正是小史捐給水雲的。
是怎麼想到這種方法，小史也無法解釋清楚，他為了水雲創造了某種道具，使生命能夠像物品一樣傳遞來傳遞去。
最重要的材料……就是整一整個溫室的『人蓮藕』。
這是稀有的禁藥，不單是難飼養，還是很高貴的植物，劇說原本是長在比彼岸花更接近往生之地的植物。蓮藕有著『生靈』的力量，使用這樣的粉末，能造出純粹的『生靈』，而且這植物的根還能抑制『生靈』能量，經過測試，連剛死亡的靈魂都能夠抑止活動。

希望水雲繼續活著，不是以死亡『活動』。

這樣的心願，造就小史研究『人蓮藕』得名。
經過水雲的能力，這種共命的狀態才能屈近於穩定。
看著傷口逐見的恢復，連體力都漸漸補足。也要感謝『四靈寶扇』吧？

「你這白虎，到底用了什麼……」

「在聖潔爾門的能力下，亡者就等於是它的能量槽。四靈寶扇所召喚的亡者，都被水雲的『秘術』操縱住，陷入他們自己深沉的惡夢中……除非我解除，不然不管你召喚多少，我就能束縛多少。」

「而且，你剛才已經搧了一次，有一百個亡者已經被我束縛住了……這能量可真不小呢……」

「真是可笑阿……朧次照間所創的最終兵器，也不過爾爾。」

「霓環霞……你也只不過是操縱這世界的薩拉之一，根本不會理解生存的重要。」

「怎麼可能不理解！」霓環霞看起來很氣憤。

「哼，在你使用『四靈寶扇』的時候，剛才那句話就是謊言。」 

「死亡時，不論是植物還是動物，都會有其劇烈的痛苦。」

「你能代表這世界所有的動植物，還是所有亡靈替他們選擇？」

「可笑！轉生的世界，根本沒有需要！」

看著塔上的爆藥噴出，幾乎是堆疊到可怕程度包圍霓環霞。

「無限爆魂，魍魎鬼熾！」

「你不怕你自己被炸死嗎？這麼多……」

「嗯？我的防禦咒，能使我沒事喔。」小史平靜的聲音，代表一切都在掌控。

「開玩笑，你會我難道不會嗎？而且……」霓環霞突然禁聲，因為他想到了一個完全不同的原因。

『四靈寶扇』已無法使用當下，使用寶扇時所耗費的魔法力其實不多……可是小史現在正在吸收不會消失的亡靈能量，在怎麼說，當寶具能力被封印時，在多七曜法咒都無法打倒擁有近無限能量的白虎。
如果這些爆藥可以無限制的爆炸，他們兩方都使用防禦咒還抵擋，對於有限魔力的霓環霞來說，由剛才上百亡靈提供的能量一比，輸贏不用多說。
看來，霓環霞的失利點，就是自己本身忽視這世界的關係。
朧次照間花這麼多時間與血腥的『寶扇』竟然這麼簡單就失敗……

「呵呵……哈哈哈哈哈哈……」白龍抱著肚子大笑。

「沒想到，終於有一天可以光明正大不拿這『鬼扇子』……照間那無聊的傢伙竟然創造這麼麻煩的武器……」

「白虎阿，我反而要感謝你……讓我稍微……清醒了。」

看著殺氣大減的白色龍人，白虎皺著眉頭解開塔的能量。

「……。」

「別露出那種表情，你以為我喜歡拿『四靈寶扇』阿？只不過無法拒絕。」

「我沒想到，照間這傢伙讓我滑了這麼大跤，真丟臉。」

「佩服你的勇氣呢，小史……竟然能嘲弄薩拉到這樣。」

「不過，我承認這個失敗。」

「但『四靈寶扇』不能讓你拿去，畢竟要打擊照間，我希望你能靠你自己的力量。」

「霓環霞，你腦袋裡到底在想些什麼呢？」看著白虎微笑著問話，白龍也露出相同的微笑回應著。

「你不理解，我也沒辦法了。」

「應該不用我多說吧？照間那笨蛋就在『雙輪鐘塔』廣場。」這也是只有同樣身為薩拉的他才能對照間的嚴厲批評。

「是阿，我完全不懂。」拉開溫室的門，小史捲起衣袖，以跑百米的速度奔向學校的最中央。

看著溫室的門關上，白龍蹲下玩弄著水池，讓一陣陣漣泤拍打蓮花葉。

「呼……這些『人蓮藕』真是高級，照顧得很棒呢……」

「可惜出了溫室就會壞掉……嗯，不過我想他應該不會有事吧？」

「一直待在溫室的花朵，已經走出去了……」說著白龍整理起四靈寶扇，將之收回原本的容器中。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十三節 懷疑的創神
飛出的麵包海，被當成降落緩衝物壓扁。
丁莫身體傳來的感覺，還有整個空間的佈置。

「別再來伸第三隻手拉！好歹你也是老師阿！」尼亞大嬸的說教甚至能夠馬上浮現在他腦袋裡。

這裡是購買部，丁莫熟悉到不能再熟悉的地方。
聽過海瑟的留言後，有點佩服那隻老羊，反應能迅速到這樣的地步。
阿丁看看從天井掉下來砸破的洞。

「嗚喔……這樣應該要六千烏督吧？」 

經常闖禍的他，對於設備的金錢意外的清楚。隨手拿起瓶裝水當場喝起來，不過卻有點不一樣，他走向收銀台丟進了兩枚五十元的烏督硬幣。
看著身體光暈的肯定似微亮，阿丁臉上浮現微笑。

「本大爺不會忘記你說的事情，小迪。」

從購買部的門口傳來鞋子的摩擦聲，接著出現鬃獅不太想見到的人。

「還在做這種事情阿……丁莫。」

「蘇瓦，告訴本大爺，為什麼？」丁莫站在雌鼠前方幾公尺，大聲問著對方。

「為什麼要做這種事？」 

「嗯……你憑甚麼認為，我應該要告訴你？」鼠女背靠著陳列紙品的貨架，一頭及腰烏黑秀髮正被她用有著火炙般黑色傷痕的左手撥弄著，天藍色的美瞳靜靜地看著眼前的獅子。

「本大爺不相信妳會這麼做！」

「救了本大爺，救了小迪，甚至受到闇傷的大家……蘇瓦。」

「那不就是最真實的的妳嗎？」丁莫努力傳達著想要說的話。

他必須釐清一件事情。

「嗯，很準確的斷言，但與現實不符呢，呵呵……。」蘇瓦笑著伸展出右手，右掌如蓮般開綻，從掌心上的空間飛出的，是一隻火蝶。

丁莫舉起弓，一瞬間射穿火蝶。
不過箭矢並沒有繼續飛向雌鼠，而是以些微的偏差消失在空中。

「真實與現實……我們都不能逃避那些責任。」又是語帶保留的說話方式，蘇瓦對著翩翩的燄蝶呵氣，火羽瞬間散碎成無數青色的風刀，往阿丁的範圍射過來。

神奇的是，當風刀接近阿丁周圍的時候，像是阿丁身上出現了無形的屏障一樣，都劈落在周圍的地面上。

全身殺神盔甲的丁莫，往前衝去，原想直接把風刃吃了下來。畢竟這套鎧甲是神使一族的傳承甲冑，這點攻擊想當然沒什麼用處。
看到這等狀況，鬃獅有點納悶，蘇瓦不是知道他們小迪的事情，當初也是在她的幫助下他才能變成『操武者』。以雌鼠的睿智不可能沒發現這套盔甲的存在……
看著盔甲的光暈飄動了一下，丁莫的眼神改變，抓起弓直接往大量瓶裝水的箱子射去，讓水淹了一地。

「蘇瓦，本大爺跟妳雖然無怨，但是……」

再次舉起弓，藍色的精靈瞬間從鎧甲飛出。

「但是什麼？你不也是為了履行你的義務而站在這裡的嗎？」蘇瓦收起笑容，左掌輕柔一拂，一波水霧從阿丁的腳下升起，把藍色的光點全數僵立在半空中。

丁莫跨出一步，強行解開咒力，使用瞳的力量，將水大量產生，形成一道小型的水波浪。
接著將周邊的水捲起，形成球體飄浮在空中。

「水鎌箭！」

並沒有拉弓，水卻像細絲一樣一次又一次的射向蘇瓦。
不過命中率卻有點偏低。

「……。」彷彿早就看出了勝跡，雌鼠腳步虛渺，都用最小的間隙躲過了水箭。

主要的箭都射在蘇瓦背後的牆壁上。

「如果你沒有決心去面對你該面對的，那麼等待著你的，將會是永遠的虛無。」蘇瓦雙手插腰，用大姐的語氣說到，用的是同樣的，曾經讓阿丁心神蕩漾的角度。

「本大爺有決心……！」 

丁莫再發出三發水箭，眼神直看著蘇瓦，沒有什麼意思，就只是一直看著她，好像在提醒著某件事情。
命中牆壁的水箭在多上兩發。

「……那位何不做，你能做到的事情？」蘇瓦輕笑一聲，這次她做了莫名的舉動，居然自己往第三發水箭的射程中點靠近！

水箭在一間散開，跟背後透進牆壁的水一起灑開。
但是這時，盔甲飛出了小迪所使用精靈『瞳』，用著只有鼠人能看見的光在水珠見跳躍。

『如果能讓開就攻擊鎧甲，不能讓開就攻擊我。』

不使用言語，丁莫使用了小迪使用過的溝通法。

「你和我，是不可能、也不可以保持同樣的立場的。」蘇瓦的臉上又出現了笑容，不過這次他的眼睛，變了顏色。

「……。」可是鼠人內心回應的卻是杳然無語，但似乎還能感受到一些隱約的，像是刻意隱藏起來的情感，與一股極弱的溫暖。

就像是以前蘇瓦不惜犧牲壽命也要拯救他們的那時候一樣的，溫暖。

再怎麼說，現在的『操武者』是由小迪與丁莫所組成。
蘇瓦救他們是個事實，不管是小迪所拿到的聖水，還是在聖山上幫助他的蘇瓦，都是這麼的真實。鬃獅跟銀白狼也絕下不了殺手。

在那天，雷肯為了拔掉丁莫這根『希望之芽』，使原本簡單的毒發，變成無法輕易解除的奇怪傷口，一開始包著繃帶的雄獅忍住疼痛，為了使銀白狼放心，隱瞞『淨化』之力也無法有效果的實情。等到晚上，丁莫暈倒在浴室時，才被他發現。獅子從來沒看過傷口會冒出裊裊黑煙，身體也從來沒有持續這麼久的高溫，還有完全無法催動力量。

為了散出這樣的高熱，小迪照鬃獅要求幫他脫掉衣物，讓他全身赤裸躺在床上，只在重要部位被鋪上一層布巾。丁莫發現就算『淨化』不能完全除去，但是仍有減輕的效果。
經過幾次試驗，鬃獅發現沒有穿著衣物施用的效果為佳。就算閉上眼睛也會因為難過而睡不著，已經好幾天沒有成眠的丁莫……明白裸身已經不是講難為情的問題，而是身體存在著奇怪的異狀。
好幾天都這樣，因為正停留在狼蠻族地盤上，同樣身為狼人的他使得我們沒有被攻擊，他也加入族群一起工作，為換得住宿屋子的權力。族人也好像聽到這裡大祭祀的叮嚀，而沒有接近這間屋子。早上鬃獅在空無一人的房內，什麼都不能做，只能努力的抵抗這奇怪傷痕，因為他在這幾天又發現，傷痕會侵蝕原本正常的部分，使身體狀況更糟糕。一到晚上銀白狼停止活動後，就火速回到房內，包裹布巾攙扶鬃獅處理生理問題，擦澡，甚至餵食狼蠻族大祭祀煮的小米粥。

簡直是快要變成廢人般，不過丁莫並沒有後悔，如果說那時候的箭是刺在銀白狼身上，那現在他一定後悔到想要自殺。
順著長笛得旋律，純白聖光降下每天都更加強烈，試圖淨化更多的傷。
神使的樂曲，即便使用時不用消耗太多力量，但是已知是多餘的話，就不一樣了，在狼蠻族這種地方，體力是要保存起來的。

「夠了……小迪。」抬起手好像都有點吃力。

「本大爺……不准你勉強自己……」

「丁莫教授，對不起。聖光……沒有用。」用高溫的手摸著充滿皮毛的銀白。

「不要理……那些大蜥蜴……乖乖的，陪我好不好？」

已經有點減輕的痛楚，讓鬃獅能緩緩的坐起身來。
原本平常的動作，此時是這麼的吃力，那冒煙的傷口，讓身體裡面亂七八糟，身上並沒有像海瑟、尤金、小史或者洛哈的能力，瘋狂出汗的異象，也代表體溫調節開關出問題。
應該用不了多久，這傷就會奪走他這條不值錢的生命……能咬牙撐過這星期，連丁莫都不得不佩服自己。剛才敷在他額頭上的濕毛巾早已發燙，獅掌制住了原本要換毛巾的銀白，對爬上床鋪的他，給了個完全的擁抱。

「只要今晚就好……不要離開。」自己的身體也是自己最清楚。

這副快要壞掉的獅子軀殼，看來已經無法在負荷下去了。
在生死之前，獅子已經不再意裸不裸體的問題，隔著布巾，將他深擁入懷的，舔著他的頭頂。
想要再抱抱他。
這身體，這味道，這氣味，他都不想要忘記。
更不想要離開……
就只有抱著他，並沒有其他的想法。
過了一陣子，可能是很久沒有這樣放鬆，靠在胸口上的銀白狼在有些寒冷的半夜打起瞌睡。這也不能怪他，給通霄好幾夜不願闔眼的銀白，聽著那最喜歡的聲音，確實讓他能暫時安心。
但發熱的身子，已經開始讓意識模糊，唯有那隻狼的身影一樣的清楚。

他還有千言萬語想對他說，不過這時能緊緊懷抱他，就夠了。
對，從來沒有過的滿足。
只是抱著他……

「真是難以理解阿……就算知道是徒勞無功的舉動，也還是拼了命的去做，只是為了對方就能作到這種地步？」早就失去牙齒的獅子，似乎不意外雌鼠出現。

「妳又懂些什麼……？」

「不懂你的意思……因為這也是人之所以為人，最無法被窺知的地方吧？」

「在那無限的可能與變動之下……」

看著鼠人祭祀的移動，獅子無法消化這句話的本意。

「嗯，我就做點什麼吧，如果沒有轉變，豈不是很無趣？」聽著這些自言自語，鼠人拿出一瓶鮮紅色液體跟發著綠光的葉子。

「丁莫．普雷，你有跟命運宣戰的心理準備嗎？」

「命運……永遠都不是我的朋友。」

「這回答還真有趣阿，獅子先生。」

「這瓶液體，搭配我摘來的藥草，要不要試試？」

「是要本大爺……賭賭看嗎？」看著雌鼠的眼神，腦袋持續好幾天的高溫，使獅子已經無法再做準確判斷。

知道對方的猶疑，雌鼠把瓶子跟葉片擺在他面前，坐在床邊。

「不敢賭嗎？真是……我對你太失望了，獅子。」

「妳知道什麼？妳又知道了什麼！蠻族祭祀！」身體一直處在極度的疲累下，丁莫的火氣也升高。

「他的時間根本就不夠！」

「為什麼他的生命非得成為武器？明明就是這麼笨的可以的狼……對生物，對人都是這樣善良……而我又憑什麼資格讓他結束？只因為本大爺是『操武者』？ 就奪走他生命？開什麼玩笑……本大爺絕不承認！」

「如果說……」

「如果說，本大爺……我沒有出現就好了……」抱著得獅掌顯得更用力。

「你真天真呢，獅子。」

「……。」

「我有說錯嗎？」回應他看來的視線，雌鼠沒有迴避。

「就算你沒出現，他應該還是會找到『操武者』，只是遲早的問題……而且說不定他早就放棄了希望。」 

「本……我根本不是希望……我只是不服輸而已……」

「這樣就夠了吧？而且那位小白狼似乎很信任你呢？」

「你情願看到他失望的表情嗎？」

抱著的身體，是一具仍有溫度的狼身，並不是那隻硬梆梆的弓。
如果說不想要看到他難過，丁莫必須做出選擇。
最後，他選擇聽蠻族祭祀：蘇瓦的話，用藥草跟液體敷在傷口上。在來就是極大的刺痛感襲來，獅子必須撐過去。要說的話，光是晚上能抱著銀白狼，或者就是最高級的特效藥，隔天早上，那奇怪傷口就消失了。

這樣的蘇瓦怎麼可能會做這種事情！
咻的一聲，丁莫大肆跳起來，黃金色光芒閃現，發出雷電箭，疾射而出。
回過神來的蘇瓦被雷箭衝擊飛向後，碰到後面的水壁時，屬性瞬間轉換，變成急凍冰塊，可惜冰塊並沒有像透明度一般得簡單，蘇瓦嘗試掙扎幾次後，放棄了。

「這冰……怎麼用的……」

「你後面，是購買部的冷凍庫。」

「冷凍庫……？」

「去……沒想到竟然會被這樣困住。」

「在這裡偷好幾次，以前本大爺還被尼亞大嬸關到裡面處罰過，呃……算了，這段不提也罷。」 

「可以走了吧？看來你不是來殺本大爺的……」 

「……隨便你怎麼說。」 

「嗯。我知道了，是在……『雙輪鐘塔』前面吧？」

當蘇瓦發現在她周邊飛繞的精靈時，也太遲了。
使用精靈的力量讀取記憶。

「蘇瓦。」

「謝謝你，救了我，也救了他。」

轉身過去的巨獅，背對著雌鼠說出這句以前遲遲未出口的話語。
隨即奔上購買部的出入口，往中央廣場前進。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十四節 利格特的反叛
魯爾維斯軍校，最著名的地方就是這座『雙輪鐘塔』，像照鏡子一般完全對稱的建築物。上面掛著的金鐘據說是純金的，連阿丁都曾經把腦筋動到上面，在海瑟設下嚴厲的罰則後，才打消念頭。
至於『雙輪』的意思，在於說兩個中央鐘塔間的走廊，做成雙輪狀得名。

「利格特，你這什麼意思。」照間看著面前的傢伙，道出極度不爽的聲音。

「就像字面上的意思阿？」

或坐或站的四獸視線一同看向白色雌龍把玩著粉紅短髮。

「哼哼，背叛嗎？利格特，你的挑釁，本宮接下了！」

「我沒有打算挑釁喔？只不過是認同他們而已，難道不這樣認為嗎？」

照間隨手揮出八枚猩紅色的血彈，利格特側身避過前兩發，餘下六發飛向重傷的尤金他們，只見白龍左臂一振，無形的障壁鎖住了血彈，保護了四人。

「尤金．巴菲斯，終於不以自殺與自我封印為結尾，這是他什麼時候想到的呢？是他感覺到那些，在別的世界的他做那事情時，之後活著的人那些悲痛的聲音嗎？在這個世界裡，他懂了什麼叫做感情，他懂了什麼叫做珍惜，他懂了什麼叫做『義』，這是我覺得最棒的事情……一直被『義』綁住的尤金，卻同時因為『義』而產生改變，並以不同的方式『寬恕』迫使雷肯變化。就算跟他融合的銀白狼快要失去生命……他還是不放棄，這樣不是最正向的嗎？」

看著尤金改變為藍髮的狀態，利格特張開雙手大聲說著。

「感謝你，女士。」

「洛哈．辛格，並沒有因為銀鎌而犧牲消失，也沒有因為特殊關係而繼續觀望，未下決定的他，總是能讓世界邁向那個位置，要說他是個引導者也不為過。但在這裡我所見到、聽到的他充滿決心，看著『過去』的自己、『現在』的自己還有『未來』的自己，銀狼不在為別人決定，也不再讓別人決定自己，他決定要『決定』自己當下，產生我從沒見過的改變……最重要的是他終於在那天找到能夠分擔那苦處，而且讓他嘗到那苦處的『朋友』，雖然已經超過那個界限，而且很遺憾的說，那位銀白狼快要消失了，不過我覺得……是你的話，一定沒問題。」

摸著還飄浮著的銀鎌，那個光芒仍沒有熄滅。

「呵呵，敝人沒有小姐你說得那麼偉大呢……不過還是承蒙錯愛了，呵呵。」

「史丁格．諾爾．瓦曆瓦斯，繼承那個國家，從不會是你的第二個選擇。但是在這裡的你，不在是那個體弱多病的軍醫，在勤奮的訓練中，你用你的生命力證明『活著』的好處，你用你的行動證明『活著』的動能，你用你的知識證明『活著』的意義。一直在溫室中的你，為了一位尋求不是『永死』也不是『永生』狀態的特異者，展現了『生者的能量』，促使尋求者決定性的變化，最後你與他一起離開那間溫室，重新追求你們共同的希望……白虎阿，你與那位伏尼羲的決定正是確定導向的指標，儘管他不算是『生者』，不過你的努力在這次會有成果的。」

把手伸往白色虎人，給了他一個小小的答案。

「嘖嘖……雖然有些部份真的是讓我想起那個八婆，不過大體上你說得到是蠻精彩的嘛？」

「丁莫．普雷，你放下對這不公平世界、非平等的法則與尤金的『仇恨』，這是最讓我驚訝的事情，原本的你總是在那場搶奪中死去，而且不會有怨言，也不會留下名子。從不知你的『目標』在何方，到決定追尋、並知曉『目標』，最後變成為『目標』而行動的導向者。是什麼樣的契機促使你這麼劇烈變化呢？在各式的世界中，你從未展現出如此果斷的決策。不論是對我們，還是對他。儘管如此，在一大堆否定的聲浪中，你總能證明你才是正確的……事實上，你的決定也沒有絕對性的對錯，因為『他』也付出了代價，在不久的以後說不定他真的會變成……哎，這樣說太無趣了……但我相信你做的到，那個『改變』。」

摸著那把弓，利格特意外的露出有些悲傷的表情。
她左手握著右臂，看著丁莫後，緩緩轉身浮起。

「現在，就是一切都能得到轉變的時刻，也是我所期待的，終焉。」

「哼哼哼……利格特，作為本宮無法征服的另一半存在，自始至終都是如此令吾作嘔。」

「給本大爺閉上你的臭嘴，該死的大蜥蜴！你欠我們的，本大爺要你百倍……不，萬倍奉還！」

「伊瑟克魯達帝國軍戰技指導隊第二小隊聽令，突襲開始！」

聽見洛哈的指揮聲音，白虎輕快的回答。
「準備完成！」

「收到！」早已燃起鬥志的獅子，笑道。

「承知！」緊握巨劍，灰牛之聲更為宏亮。

「那麼，帶上我的祝福吧……」利格特雙手合掌，瞬間照下四道聖光，迅速讓他們恢復傷勢。

「……四方荒魂，悉從吾令，冥燄．縛魂三刻衝！」臉上有著怪異符文的赤瞳白龍，捏起劍指，凝神念出了咒文，一片，不，該說是一波的血片飛刀浮現在四人周圍的半空中
飛刀成為一個圓圈，瞬間向四人的胸腹之間射來。

「……神光．碧落九天。」在照間空缺掉的上空，康雅當然沒有放過這個機會，半龍人雙掌合十，在雲頂凝聚完畢的強大光流，像條巨龍猛然往地表咬下！

銀鎌飛梭而出，瞬間形成盾牌，將所有血刃彈開。
一刀，就只有一刀，半龍化尤金揮起裂片之劍，縱身一跳，劈開光龍。

「黑蟲葛、七要葉！」小史疾出劍指，塔上藥品突飛，小史跳出步伐，準確到達康雅、照間之中，並在眨眼間爆炸。

阿丁往後滑步，一步跨做三步往右手邊移動。
由地上飄浮出水珠在鬃獅周邊逐漸增多，聚起光劍瞄準。

「這……！」第一次被劈開的魔法，康雅愣了幾秒。

「雕蟲末著，不足為懼……哼哼。」照間拍了拍衣服，抖去飛散到自己身上的煙塵。

「我想也是呢……水波銀！」一震陰沉的笑後，玻璃瓶扔向他們面前，丁莫連著水珠凝固出的水箭，順著光射穿瓶身，引發二次震盪爆炸。

「就說過了，你這是，白費心機！」照間兩爪像自己的胸前一隴，原先四散於地上的血刀，化作大團血霧，瞬間吞噬掉爆炸。

「絕對不能吸到那些霧！」可能是他的世界見識過煙霧的能力，所以出聲警告。

「尤金，讓開！」聲音一落，周圍響起長笛之聲，一道聖光箭直襲血霧，爆出淨化的純粹之光。

在遠處的丁莫，似乎漸漸習慣盔甲跟武器的使用方式，但是愈能夠使心應手，卻不是鬃獅想見的。

「光阿……呼呼，我怎麼沒想到呢？」照間向後小跳，輕輕鬆鬆躲過飛過來的光箭。

沒有聲音，灰牛已移動於照間身旁，只有重劍的悶沉，半覆金麟的劍身劈向照間。
照間輕碰劍身借力使力，在被金麟的龍火噴飛前，一個扭身往後移動，康雅的光龍到達，吞進丁莫的十幾隻光之飛箭，吐出數十發光輪，被銀鎌擋下時，急飛的爆藥在他們身邊響起數十次的爆炸。

「光衝葉！二重圍爆！」

劇烈光線爆衝，將廣場中央地面磚頭炸毀半數，滿天飛舞的灰塵更顯藥理的反應式背後強大的威力。小史凝神的眼光像射出光線，往前走幾步後，瞬間反身跳躍，突如其來的黑色光線炸毀鐘塔前面的噴水池，在美麗刻紋毀壞四散中，尤金揮動巨劍擊飛大片塊狀，直擊煙霧中央，洛哈使用銀鎌擋下黑色光芒後咳出一口血液，咬著牙驅動武器，接住石塊同時扔向中央，早已化為『操武者』狀態的丁莫用獅子的急速，跑向落地的石頭，回身就是一踢，將掉落的石塊撞向那中央的三人。對他們來說，放水是沒有必要的。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十五節 雷肯的憤怒
等煙散去，一直沒有答話的初代薩拉，撐起巨龍翅，巨大的魔法能量化成屏障，擋住了剛才所有的石塊攻擊。周圍的碎石多的可以，康雅跟照間剛才可以反擊但是卻沒做……為什麼？
從開始就沒有動作的初代薩拉也很奇怪，普通來說利格特的反抗他不驚訝嗎？

「廢物們的力量如同豆丁之力。」

「是阿，就算是，那又怎樣？」獅子無視這句話，一眨眼就是數十隻光箭毀在防禦屏障上，正確來說數量還在增加。

「別白費力氣了，丁莫，你的箭不可能……」

一種東西撞擊屏障，就其他人來看至是一發光箭，但是屏障巨大的晃動，怎麼看來都不是簡單的事情。初代薩拉微張眼看了丁莫一眼，一直完好無缺的『操武者』甲冑出現裂痕，隨即爆開一個部分。
巨響過後，鬃獅的盔甲背面炸開，毛皮主動裂開流出血液。就算這樣，丁莫射箭的動作沒有停止，光箭的數量愈來愈龐大。
又是一聲，這次是他拉弓的手甲碎裂。

「可惡，可惡……這些混帳大蜥蜴……」

「阿丁！你的眼睛……」此時有一隻獅瞳的顏色幾乎退光，快成為白色。

「不，夠了丁莫，在這樣下去只會浪費能量……」接著洛哈的對話，小史也出現阻止。

「知道我們跟你們這些無能的差距了嗎？無用的垃圾們。」穿過屏障，照間的週邊出現龍紋，一層半透明紫色障壁瞬間而起。

「我們是這個世界的神明，你們一生的所有一切都只不過是龍族的玩具罷了，我們的決定才是正確的，何必這麼努力呢？」康雅大笑道

『吵死了，朕不說話，以為朕死了嗎？』灰牛的半龍化說出來的聲音，並不是尤金本來的聲音。

『什麼是正確的？朕到現在還沒搞懂的事情，你們說你們知道了？真是最可笑的事實阿……』

「雷肯，本該被乖乖封印的龍，別大言不慚！」

『大言不慚的是你們！』

『朕從來沒有不決定的事情！黑就是黑，白就是白，該做的事情就是該做！打贏朕是正確的事情？剝奪朕是正確的事情？封印朕也是正確的事情？那麼，在朕不知情之下重生世界難道也是正確的事情！』

『胡說八道！朕，從未想過要重生這個世界！』在重劍身顯出羅馬時鐘文字時，龍身就做出動作。

「老賊，你這頭喪家敗犬，還想著有大言不慚的權利？」照間瞇著赤眼，冷冷的綻出刺眼的獰笑

三人同時離開離開壓縮的範圍。
剛才他們踩踏的部分，如黑洞一樣扭曲消失。

「不過呢……吾皇，你把一切都寄託給凡人，就不就如同劣者般愚昧了？」初代薩拉睜開眼睛，幽幽的說著。

龍翅一張，白色雷電瞬間打向四個人，尤金發出淒切吼聲，半龍化的身體消失，僅剩下普通牛的身軀，頭髮也由藍色化為黑色，儘管如此，灰牛握著巨劍，咬著牙似乎用意志力撐著什麼。銀狼抱著劇痛的身體，銀鎌收回水晶，洛哈拼命忍著某種東西，金色狼瞳散著異常認真的表情。小史一邊咳嗽慢慢跪地，身上的某個地方發出紅色光線，像要警告白虎事態嚴重。巨獅的深綠瞳在抖動著，在一聲崩裂，殺神甲冑完全消失，從四人身上一陣光輝飄浮於空中。

「原來如此，這確實是好方法。」照間看著光輝的集中，乒的一聲，初代薩拉背後出現四副水晶棺，封印的正式從三個世界來到的銀白狼，以及本應死亡不復存的白狐。

『薩拉這傢伙！』

「哼哼……我勸你們不要亂動喲，你們可沒忘記這『水晶棺』的做用吧？」康雅慢慢走來，手部拖著下巴。

『切！』

「如果你想要回他們的話，就不要管這世界的事情，我給你們半小時考慮，希望在鐘塔頂端能聽到你們所考慮過，最完美的結論，哈哈哈。」初代薩拉雙爪一揮，巨大的光罩包覆住三龍，敵方沒入了金色雲霞的彼端。

第一次從『操武者』狀態拔除，三人都感覺到無比的痛苦，彷彿被撕裂身體、被破壞內臟、被抽乾骨髓，被吸乾血液，最後也是最恐怖的，靈魂像被拉了出來，完全的不適感。從伏尼羲覆身的狀況下被拔除，白虎也沒好到哪去，幾乎是跟他們相同的情況還抱著身體，劇烈的痛席捲而來。

「嘖！追趕不上！」憤怒的大獅子忍著身體的痛覺，猛力向地面一搥，失去操武者力量的他，這一拳除了疼痛之外，並沒有任何喚起奇蹟的可能，正因為他是在普通不過的獅子獸人。

「不礙事。讓我用薩希帝的力量帶大家上去……。」讓洛哈止聲的，是尤金的灰掌。

「夠了。」尤金轉過身來，看著三位戰友。

「交出銀鐮，洛哈，這是最有可能成功的方法。」

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十六節 失去後的決心

抹開剛才咳出的血液，銀狼重新站起來，面露兇光看著灰牛。

「你這什麼意思，尤金。」

『沒有特別的意思，該由朕面對的，朕絕對不會逃避，你們這些弱者，只要待在朕的翅膀之下就好。』

在洛哈想回答時，已有人憤怒值到達臨界點，一拳揍向尤金。

「什麼不會逃避……混帳！知道你到底再說什麼嗎？」巨獅發怒吼著，重擊力氣異常的大。

但這一拳被結實的手掌擋下，尤金的雙眼發出奪目的紅光。

『朕還有話，想讓那傢伙知道，你們這些凡人，給朕滾開！』

「只要有一個犧牲者就夠了！」在其餘三人都曾聽見過得，在自己的這個時空，尤金最後的怒吼。

「本大爺，就是討厭你這點，混帳尤金。」獅子停止攻擊灰牛，逕自往前走幾步，路上還能看見丁莫的獅血滴在地上。

隨即，獅子不用助跑威力卻驚人飛踢精準黏在尤金臉上。
後者直接跌飛出去數呎才落下，摸著疼痛的臉部爬起。

「就算是凡人又怎樣？嗯？礙到你是不是？可惜本大爺就是百分之百的凡人，既不是王公貴族，也不是富甲一方的財團，更不是軍方中的高階將領，我只是最基層，從貧民窟出來的小子，要說本大爺地痞流氓也沒關係……」

「管你要當犧牲者，本大爺不想管……不過，給笨大爺聽清楚，本大爺要去救小迪，就算有千百個你，本大爺一樣照踢！混帳。」

「千萬不要說這種話，尤金。」

「當小迪知道那世界中的『尤金』消失時，會怎麼做嗎？到現在還是會想當犧牲者……但是尤金，你有想過把所有感情都放在你身上的『他』會怎麼想嗎？難道還想要讓他在次難過？」

「另外，我不可能把銀鎌交給你，因為那是我跟他之間唯一的聯繫……我能自己找到他。」

摸著耳環上的水晶，洛哈表現出非去不可的心態。

「是阿……不用這麼絕望尤金……我們並不算輸，在這麼長時間的研究下，我覺得犧牲或者很高尚，但是你有想過其它人嗎？你就像水雲一樣，追求著某種程度……『理想』？」小史握著還在隱隱作痛的胸口，慢慢訴說。

「而且，我們不打算死，正因為有他在，我知道更不能死。」

「你們應該都很清楚，他的情況。……本大爺不會做出那種事。」阿丁看著地板，眼神泛著光輝，正因為擁有將近相同的際遇，所以更能理解。

「尤金，讓我們一起去救他吧？我相信那個世界的他，正在等你，而不是等一個冰冷冷，不會動的身體。」洛哈伸出手，正在極力提醒著一件重要的事情。

「……但我不希望，在這個世界，好不容易見到的你們，又變成我那裡的那個樣子！」

「吵死了！笨牛！你在那個世界能這麼努力，在這裡就不能嗎？既然不希望，那就努力的，好好的解決這件事情！想活下去的不單只有你而已！」接著又是一記精準的飛踢。

「噗哧，凡人，常常說沒有我的劍斬不斷之物的你，表現給我看到的，根本不是這樣子喲？」跟隨著白毛龍人，那個先前才敗於尤金之手的無情殺手，是另一隻體型只有家貓大小的藍眼白毛龍，孩童般的無邪語氣，完全不同於尤金所接觸過堅決。

「未來薩拉？你怎麼會在這？」面前出現的人物，讓灰牛十分震驚。

「唉唉唉……所以我就是一直沒有辦法明白，你們這些凡人，當初的那個我，要放入那麼一大堆的莫名其妙的東西在你們的腦袋瓜裡，究竟是為了什麼？」身穿輕便衣著的白毛龍人，從天，翩翩而降。

「真沒想到你也會來到這呢……古代薩拉。」洛哈搖搖頭，似乎有點受不了。

片片青色蓮華隨風而來，花影散，身形現，第三位，出現在四人身後的，正是霓環霞，一身素色長袍的他，手執一柄在尋常不過的紙扇。
「不才聽聞汝輩陷於水火，感念不殺之恩，遂來相助。」

「霓環霞阿……不用『四靈寶扇』的你，應該是站在我們這邊吧？」

「什麼話……小史，吾本來就不打算跟照間同流合污。」 

「感覺上遇到麻煩了呢，丁莫。」藍色狼人踏著穩健步伐，慢慢走來。

「桑耶？你不是在……」

「沒辦法，蘇瓦大人跟利格特大人在強化世界間的聯繫，賽特跟希坦也從旁協助，我就必須來到這了，因為這也是必然……」三個專屬精靈同時現身於桑耶旁邊。

「而且，這點程度其實根本不算什麼……只不過是慣用伎倆，你們應該還能感覺到，對方還活著吧？」

桑耶確實說到一個重點，四人身上的狀態確實能感覺到對方的存在。

「這座雙輪鐘塔，其實是古代遺跡……從創校以前就存在，不過修理技術已經失傳，長時間都只能處於停擺的狀態。我們不清楚鐘塔內部結構……連神使都費了九牛二虎之力才進去過幾回……」

「剛才，古代薩拉已經在塔外佈下強力結界，跟我們佈下的『反聖麟結界』產生相互作用，正好把他們困在塔頂，不過……『雙輪鐘塔』仍是古代遺跡，裡面的結構不管是照間、康雅在初代薩拉指引下必定比我們還清楚。」

「……我們能做的，也就只有這樣了。」桑耶說著，雙手張開，讓三隻專屬精靈消逝，散出更多的龍族能量。

「也算是，最後的道歉。」由未來薩拉代表發言。

三人所站的地面，由白色的線條畫出屬於光明聖龍：薩拉的陣法。
未來薩拉雙眼緊閉，屬於未來的光輝從身上激烈滲出，不乏感覺到，他們自己的世界那份未來的力量。古代薩拉則是體現了過去所存在，那些被抹滅的希望，化成更強大的力量光輝。霓環霞念起七曜之咒，混合著兩龍發揮出的龍之力，並且將桑耶的能量一起混入，聚集在四位身上。

「會有點不舒服，但為了到達最難闖過的未來，請見諒……」霓環霞輕煽幾下的扇面，發出更強的風之力，將光點迅速圍繞四者。

『你們……真的是拼了阿，竟然使用禁術：逆生龍延。』

『連朕都無法獨自使用的外道之術……』

尤金看著自己，光點一點一點包住皮毛漸漸覆著層同色麟片，其他部分也是，除了生出龍翅時肩膀的骨頭帶來融化般的痛覺、龍爪長出時指尖的極度灼熱感、肌肉表面生出龍麟裝甲時的劇烈拉扯、硬生出頭上的龍角時的劇痛外，剩下臉部沒有變，全身上下都由四人所發揮出的『龍之力』生長出比自身半龍化更接近龍外型的完全版。關於這方面，好像不單是灰牛而已，洛哈、阿丁、小史都是一樣的情況，擁有彎曲龍角、發亮龍麟、強壯龍身、巨大龍翅、粗壯的龍尾、鋒利的龍爪——不折不扣的龍化。

「哪……哪門子……的不舒服……簡直是……」全身流著冷汗，獅子半眨起眼，從沒有過這樣變化的他，全身顫抖著。

「確實，有點痛就是。」對於習慣使用銀鎌的洛哈，這樣的痛覺，與銀鎌的變化感覺好像差別不大。

「真配服你，尤金，你沒有痛覺嗎？」本身就比較虛弱的小史，對突如其來的變化有點快要暈倒的感覺。

「這樣，算是還好吧……」半龍化過無數次，灰牛只對幾乎龍化有點驚訝。

魔法陣退卻後，霓環霞癱坐於地上。

「要贏，知道嗎？」就像賽特那時候說的話，拿著扇子的白龍，以七曜法咒將那信念託付出去。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十七節 雙輪鐘塔
桑耶帶著霓環霞回到後方，繼續幫蘇瓦跟利格特的忙。
留下代表過去跟未來的兩隻白龍。
正確來說，塔下集結了六隻龍，每一隻都有他們自身信念支撐著。

「嗯，破壞的工作就讓專業的我來吧！小不點，解說和引導的工作就交給你了。」以薩拉卡羅自稱的白龍大笑著，似乎不把眼前的敵人放在眼裡。

「……塔外結界我們兩個來負責，塔內的部份只能靠你們自己，應該沒問題吧，凡人？」

『毋需擔憂……光之末裔，這些小石子，還不足以稱為障礙，倒是其餘的你們……』 

「嘿，金色的，我們不出手幫你，你們存活的機率……。」

「只會是零。」無名小白龍笑著說道。

『哼。』尤金發出的悶哼，似乎是答應了對方。

說完，灰牛張開嘴，聚起一枚純金色龍球，瞬間炸毀鐘塔大門。
四隻龍影浮起，進入了雙輪鐘塔那接進天空般高度的建築。
兩隻白龍也飛起來，接觸以自己的魔力設下的結界，像是一層薄膜不用花多少時間直接穿越，往天空飛去。

「相信他們是正確的吧？」

「怎麼連你都在問這種話呢？小不點。」

「混沌，不是這麼容易就能戰勝的……」

兩龍在一秒間閃開扭曲的黑色光球，黑球擴大的部分像黑洞扭曲空間所有的物體，若剛才沒躲過，就算是薩拉也不能倖免於難。

「存活於過去的我阿，你們這樣做是對的嗎？」飄浮在空中的未來薩拉問著他們兩個。

「真沒想到有這麼一天，光之子，本宮等待這個時刻已經太久太久，這一次，終於能和你徹底分離。」照間俯身衝來瞬間，未來薩拉接下攻擊，並反身摔向塔壁。

「唔……！」照間挨了一記悶虧。

「哈，正好，我也不想和這樣的我，行走在同樣的時間之上，來吧，讓我們痛痛快快決定……誰該留下，誰該消失！」

古代薩拉早已在他旁邊，甩身一踢，連帶康雅的身體都被踢中而吃痛。「能夠看見未來的你，難道被那愚蠢的騙術給蒙閉了雙眼？宗主，現在回頭還來的及，你們也認識無有之主的強大，憑那四個凡骨是不可能……」康雅用土造出的假皮膚片片剝落，雙爪不停翻弄著強大的術式。

「噢，我好久沒看到你認真了呢，古代。」輕快的聲音，一直是未來的代表。

康雅連念咒的時間都被剝奪，未來薩拉的瞬身，加上超強的力氣，一次又一次把它當成玩具摔向塔壁，兩人所設下的結界對這兩隻聖龍來說，只不過是自己的力量罷了。如同光一樣，康雅奮力擋下飛踢時，背後的爪擊又將他摔出，在照間念咒時，未來薩拉的龍尾又掃向他將咒語中斷。

這確實只有古代跟未來薩拉做的到，他們都是光的體現，都能用超高速攻擊，不過，古代薩拉的爆炸陣使用次數已經超過，未來薩拉也在剛才耗掉不少能量，此時的他們光是使用這樣的攻擊就是極限。但這樣也剛好，屬於念咒系的兩人一定會感到棘手。藍色瞳孔下，不論是古代還是未來，他們所傳達過來的意念，好像都在被召喚時不太一樣，正因為他們做了決定。

要說的話，照間的冥術，與古代薩拉是相剋，康雅所使用的黑暗術，對未來薩拉又是相剋的狀態。未來薩拉會這麼決定，一方面也是這個原因，希望他們可以專心面對比他們都還要強大與恐怖的席瓦格，為了能穿越早已排定好的未來，他又是個必須通過的對象，初代薩拉能夠召喚出席瓦格……而且他又奪走四個世界來的光，為能摘掉腐敗的芽……但他們現在不覺得那是腐敗，正因為席瓦格是個將未來拿掉，照他的想法行進的世界，才是真正的腐敗！

「照間！康雅！你們如果真的還要與我們相爭……做好覺悟，對於能看見未來跟過去的我們來說……你們絕對不是對手！」初代薩拉試圖在做提醒。

站在冥術與黑暗術設下的結界內，要不是那層結界還有些阻擋功用，他們早就解開。照間與康雅都低著頭，好像在思考什麼。

「……呵呵，哈哈哈哈哈哈……康雅阿，你不覺得，這是個很愚蠢的事情嗎？」

「選擇好像是錯的呢……」

依著他的聲音，黑色漩渦出現在他們兩周邊，噴出劇烈的黑色氣旋，漸漸幻化成三樣流瀉血腥味的物品。

「那是……血肉骨書、四靈寶扇還有……龍骨鏡！」

「雖然是不完全的東西，但是至少能這也是我所想要的……世界。」吐出一口血，照間持著三樣法器，面對兩位光明聖龍。

「看來，我們沒辦法過去幫你們了……照間，就讓我們結束這段過去吧！」聚集光明的能源，白龍大聲的回應。

「古代，你會後悔這麼做嗎？」

「哎呀，別這樣說，康雅就交給我吧……我們會跨過去的。」

「那就來吧！」康雅混合冥咒，在瞬間一同發動黑暗術，讓黑色氣旋變成像矛一般尖銳，俯衝向前，黑暗與光明一接觸劇烈爆出大量煙塵。

在塔中，龍化且習慣的四人明顯感覺到塔外震動。

「未來跟古代猜想的沒錯，康雅跟照間早在塔外等著……那些老狐狸。」 嗡的一聲，洛哈扭動身軀，讓翅膀的氣流位移，閃過從進塔內就一直出現阻撓他們的黑色扭曲能量球。

「為什麼神使說他們沒進鐘塔幾次，我們不是很簡單就進來了嗎？」抓住螺旋梯的邊緣，小使跳過一顆黑球，繼續往上飛去。

『笨蟲腦！要不是朕直接扭曲門上的封印式，你們怎麼可能進的來！』

「嗯……雖然本大爺不知道要怎麼分辨你們，不過尤金……謝拉。」獅子敬禮致意，飛身閃過在一發的黑球。

「呃……。」小史呆愣一秒，差點失速墜落。

「……真的假的？」銀狼白了獅子一眼。

「你果然是笨蛋，阿丁。」連尤金都覺得無奈，這麼多人都能從口氣分出來他跟雷肯的差別，唯有丁莫這隻笨巨獅。

進入雙輪鐘塔，首先映入眼簾的是邊上的通頂螺旋梯，牆壁上藍色的古代龍文字發出微量亮光，由上方垂下靜止的巨大鐘擺，顯示這座塔樓確實故障。飛行沒多久他們就發現這座鐘塔能被稱為古代遺跡的原因，整座鐘塔的中央支柱，是由無數個齒輪所組成，有大有小，奇形怪狀，除了中央的柱子從外到內都是……重點在於都未有支架的支撐，齒輪都是憑空飄浮著。但目前不能停下來仔細研究，尤金率先揮動龍翅飄起，繞著齒輪與螺旋梯往上飛去，其它三人也依序向上。

「你們有發現嗎？黑怪球對鐘塔結構好像沒有用？」洛哈雖然不能使用銀鎌，但仍一邊閃躲，不放過任何分析的機會。

「嗯？對耶，怎麼會這樣？」小史往右邊振翅，龍身瞬間失速，躲過六顆黑球扭曲。

『這些黑球，就是你們說的混沌能量，既非光明也非黑暗。』

「混沌就是我們所說的『黑洞』，也同時是席瓦格的力量……」尤金若有所思的表情，似乎在選擇對的語言。

「席瓦格？」丁莫不解的皺起眉。

「這座古代遺跡，跟他有什麼關係嗎？」

『阿……不用弄懂也沒關係蟲腦們。這不是弄懂很聰明，弄不懂很丟臉的事情，我們龍族對他都不慎理解。』

漸漸他們看見的通向塔頂的外界亮光，穿過最後的頂端，呈現在他們面前，除了不同於下面的濕悶空氣外，就屬站在巨型魔法陣上的初代薩拉最顯眼。塔樓周圍飄浮著一圈金鐘，從地面上用望遠鏡來看，應該是東西撐著支柱的部分，但近距離下，卻發現吊著的七顆大金鐘[跟齒輪一樣竟是憑空飄浮著。

「就是此刻……我等了好久好久……」仰著頭部，白龍的聲音帶著恐怖的陰寒。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十八節 真實之刻
「所謂的『真實之刻』。」

「廢話一堆……大蜥蜴，你不管在哪裡都一定要這麼囉嗦嗎？」

「在多等一點時間是划算的……」背對著他們的初代薩拉轉成正面。

隨手一舉，藍瞳出現法力的波紋，從鐘塔尖形頂端降下四個鑲崁水晶棺的金屬龍紋架，上面掛著的，正是初代薩拉從他們身上奪走的四人。原本要有動作的獅子被洛哈伸手阻止。初代薩拉又是一指，接著塔頂上出現某種機關崁動的聲音，降下十二面雕花精緻，抄寫滿古代龍文字的美妙石柱，藍眼稍稍的看了石柱，上面的龍紋發出紫色光紋，在四個龍紋架周圍緩慢的漂浮順時鐘旋轉著。
不管初代薩拉做甚麼，早已不法認受的鬃獅，毫不猶豫衝去，一下子撞上某種東西發出悶哼怪聲。不知從什麼時候，他們就被石柱大量散出的能量，形成紫色龍紋的範圍結界，將不同世界的三位與白狐跟他們隔離。

「小迪！你聽的到嗎？小迪！」獅拳用力垂在結界上，可惜夾著耳夾那位，絲毫沒有動靜。

「別白費力氣了。」

「混帳大蜥蜴……你做了什麼……」丁莫知道他還活著，可是不管他怎麼使用『操武者』之間的呼換銀白狼好像都沒聽到。

「有必要說嗎？看不就知道了？」龍紋架發出紫色的雷電，通向四個軀體。

才剛碰到昏迷的白狐，小史的表情一沉，在龍之力加持下，奔跑顯出極致的速度，二話不說反身就是一撞，站在巨型魔法陣內的初代薩拉並不是笨蛋，早已在架起防禦圈，讓白虎倒彈回地上。

「小史！」洛哈扶起白虎，不過他依『操武者』的力量也能感覺到。

「如果我沒猜錯，你會這麼激動的原因……」

「他在吸收『生命能量』！」連最遲鈍的灰牛都感覺到了。

「擁有龍之力又如何？怎麼能跟我們相提並論？」

這麼長的時間，我都在等著，等著那時刻的產生。
是過的數萬還是數千年……或者更久以前呢？反正時間在我眼下總是一閃即逝，每一天，每一個星期，每一個月份，每一個年份都不重要，生物也只是短短時間就消逝的東西。這世界的爭戰、這世界的鬥爭、這世界的耗費、這世界的損失到這個世界被重生的次數也早就不記得。為了繼續，我一直傳達意思，有幾個人聽懂了呢？為了延續，我必須持續的重複這件事情……一直，一直，一直——重複著重複著重複著重複著。
噯……永遠不結束的故事，不叫做故事吧？
更多的城市我想毀掉，因為我創造出地圖，更多的人物我想殺死，因為我創造出人物，更多的關係我想毀壞，因為我創造出關係，儘管這樣……我還是能創出更多更多更多更多的東西，然後再毀掉更多更多更多的東西……只要我還掌控這世界，只要我繼續停滯不前，繼續創造，繼續重覆，這一切將不會停止。
永遠不用決定，永遠不用去想後果，永遠的增加所有……阿，這不就是一直在追求的世界嗎？

「還需要一點時間……阿，在過一下子就能……」

『你不是薩拉……對吧？』

「我是薩拉阿，我的身體是薩拉，聲音是薩拉，連法力都是薩拉，不然『雙輪鐘塔』將不會啟動。」

「不是嗎？」面對雷肯的逼問，初代薩拉沒有迴避問題。

『不，你不是薩拉。』金龍斬釘截鐵。

「那你說我是什麼呢？邪帝：雷肯。」半扭曲的聲音，問著尤金體內的東西。

『好久沒有人敢稱朕的名諱……你不是薩拉，也不是席瓦格……』

「『我』是什麼呢？雷肯，『我』是什麼呢？」薩拉走出魔力陣，沒有懼怕他們的感覺，反而使十二石柱架設結界範圍擴大。

我是最努力讓這世界接近你的……席瓦格。
其它人都在偷懶喔……席瓦格。
你在稱讚我吧？席瓦格。
不，你是一定要稱讚我的，因為我很努力喔。
最努力的成就你的世界，最努力的被你掌控，最努力的將所有意義加上更多的意義，最努力的畫出屬於你的世界的藍圖。
我是最努力的！
我才是最努力的！
這世界其他懶惰蟲渣快要完全消失，就在等等吧，你會出現的。
跟我一起創造出屬於我們的世界！

Όπως αυτά παχύσαρκα βιολογικά
Υπάρχουν εκείνοι παχύσαρκοι ζώων
Σύγχυση με την πραγματική τους Mingzi
Η ολοκλήρωση της πιο πλήρη κατάσταση του κόσμου
Κανένα άλλο πρόσωπο
Επειδή έχω μόνο αρκετή

沉靜的龍聲，創造震撼空間的語言。
聽懂初代薩拉說的古語，洛哈非常生氣。

『你的力量……笨道具！小心！』金龍疾呼沒有發生作用，正確來說，灰牛做出側身閃避，但白龍的速度太快。

「畜生！嗚……哇……！」內臟翻騰的感覺，讓尤金吐出胃液。

地面上灰牛留下長長煞車痕跡，儘管龍爪能抓穩地面。初代薩拉此時的力量強大到出現這種情況，這樣的距離尤金原本以為會直接摔下雙輪鐘塔，但左右上下都是淡紫色的，牛蹄平穩站在空無一物的地方……是紫色結界變成強烈牆壁。半眨著眼，薩拉超級重的一拳，產生的震撼使肺部呼吸困難。
佈滿金龍麟的胸甲都無法撐住，到底斷掉幾根骨頭？

「尤金！」 

「還有時間擔心別人阿？」

揮動特殊礦石製成的短刃，銀狼配合龍身的靈活，從第一刀開始，刺刺逼進白龍要害，薩拉抓住刃緣，滑過刀鋒直取洛哈狼首。銀狼龍尾絆倒白龍，薩拉迅速翻滾後彈起，洛哈飛身三次刺擊都告失敗。
似乎發現銀狼並不是遠距離攻擊型，薩拉使勁將洛哈推開打算拉開距離。洛哈一個反身，讓礦石吸收魔力後，憑空出現七把刀刃，對流暢度自滿的他，在一秒間出現急速七影，站立重心前傾正握、扭腰反身，首腕反握、正前方握刀，手部緊握前刺、移動身後，手臂肌肉鼓脹背刺、轉身側面，擊衝的突刺、銀狼滑動到下方衝向上、從斜背面的死角射出刀刃。這應該是無法迴避的攻擊，但洛哈只見紫色光紋浮現，舉起雙手緊急阻擋，仍被紫光轟飛老遠，重重落下。

「太不專心了！」

倏然被抓到頭的白虎撞向地面拖行，在鬃獅衝來同時，薩拉輕笑一聲，放開手讓兩隻龍化者撞在一起，白龍出現在兩獸中央舉起雙掌發射紫色光砲。
紫光乍現消逝，意外的是，兩人站著同樣舉起掌，光線化成扇狀在結界內部爆炸冒出濃煙。

「喔……？差點忘記你們有龍之力……」

抵禦薩拉攻擊，白虎斷續呼吸著，甩掉還些許燃燒的紫色妖炎，從空間抓出六罐元素，跑向藍眼白龍。
虎紋龍眨眼間煞車，扔出玻璃瓶，緊接後的鬃獅握緊拳頭，分別指定六個玻璃定點揮出巨拳，玻璃碎裂時噴出大量風壓，挾著如鋒利刀刃的威力，攻向薩拉。原本應該能揍扁白龍的行動，卻在他無須念咒的結界阻擋下化成無物。

「切……！」丁莫咬著牙，望見根本沒有感情起伏的白龍瞳。

到底是第幾次撞到結界？丁莫已經算不出來。
洛哈、尤金、小史也被薩拉攻擊的無還手之力，儘管如此，他們四人還是接續上前攻擊，不管摔了幾次、掛彩幾次。然而，白龍理解實際上重點並不是攻擊他，十分清楚他們四個想要的是什麼……掛在龍紋架上水晶棺內的四個存在。儘管擁有龍化的能力，基本上薩拉仍是神人的存在，實力還是差距懸殊。

「你們還能做什麼呢，無力的凡骨……」躲過四人一起攻擊的瞬間，初代薩拉走向丁莫。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第十九節 心之鎖鏈

「在『真實降臨』之時，這些只不過是不必要的掙扎。世界就這樣繼續下去，直到轉生都不需要變化，不是挺好的……」

「混帳臭蜥蜴！給本大爺安靜一點！」按著流血的腹部，獅子重新爬起來。

「就算不能做什麼！本大爺……本大爺……也絕不放棄！本大爺要救他，說什麼都要救他——」獅子發出巨吼，聲音就像將失去他，那時候的淒切，不願失去，想守護那一切的誓言。

丁莫……銀白狼的輕聲，還有微動的眼皮驚動巨獅。

四道光線從水晶棺內的他們相連而出，像是自己會找出路的繩索……自行接上已龍化四人的生命核心，並由原本的細線變成鎖鏈般粗。薩拉看著光線，從水晶棺連接的位置上，很快理解那是他們配帶的物品——而且，絕不是普通的物品。
那東西發出的光芒，是如此可懼，催燦的四色光輪，像是能貫穿一切的信念表向，連接著兩方思念之線，是無人能切斷的『感情』促成。
無法阻止雙方連接，『刻』的出現只差一點，長久以來的等待，薩拉怎麼說都不能放棄，水晶棺中的四位擁有最高級『生者』的能量，能夠使『雙輪鐘塔』的功用發揮到極致。
白龍瞬間移動到龍形架中央，讓魔力陣重新掌握四獸。

薩拉重回的魔力將鎖鏈收往中央，因為連接著心臟，身體被拉扯，稍微的吃痛。早就站起來的龍化四獸，雖都不太清楚鎖鏈到底有什麼功用……蹙眉的巨獅看著跟小迪的距離十分不高興。
從剛才，那道結界就是個麻煩。鎖鍊卻能穿過結界連接著他們……摸著鏈子，是由巨獅親自送給他的綠寶石耳飾發出，那枚刻意打造跟自己耳上的一模一樣的金飾，就像代替對戒般，而且耳飾也是見證他們的回憶物品。
……獅子緊握住鎖鍊，傳來對方的心跳聲。

「嗯？」薩拉發現四個方向的反作用力，睜開碧藍龍瞳。

儘管多處骨折，灰牛仍站立著。
半隻腿已經斷了，灰狼仍站立著。
帶著劇烈擦傷，纖細白虎仍沒有倒下。
魔力錐刺穿流出獅血，眼神仍未減其銳。

四雙獸掌拉動著鎖鏈，結界出現反抗的能量波紋。
『帝國軍徽章』射出的藍光，尤如現在的灰牛髮色，被銀白狼喜歡的那個顏色，如深海變化的光影……。

「尤金教授，我能幫忙嗎？」

「不需要。」一口回絕，沒有婉轉空間。

『銀色腳鏈』射出金光，就像洛哈被誇讚最多的眼瞳……古血狼人的註冊標章。

「洛哈教授，你怎麼了？」

「吵死了，不要煩我。」頭也不回的答案。

由白狐衣服夾層內射出的白光，跟白虎毛色一樣潔白。

「您又暈倒了呢，史丁格教授。」

「沒辦法，天生體能弱嘛……」無奈的聲音。

跟可恨父親一樣瞳色，曾經最討厭的眼睛……綠光透著轉色的的變幻。

「丁莫教授，等等上課內容是什麼？」

「嗄？無聊，想要探聽的話，先拿一萬烏督來再說吧？」把他當成搖錢樹。

帶著心情，使力扯動第二次，結界明顯出現裂痕。
尤金手臂止不住的滴下血液。

「為什麼要做到這樣！這跟你沒關係！別多管閒事！」

「我想幫尤金教授！」銀白聲如雷震懾。

洛哈頭頂上流下些許血痕，暈染銀狼毛皮。

「又不是你的問題，你憑什麼！」

「我覺得有關係阿！」真實不二的發言。

不管滲出的血染衣，白虎使勁向後。

「你為什麼要來？」

「不清楚……等到發現，已經在這了。」看似藉口的話。

按壓微噴的腹血，鬃獅手臂血管突起。

「你是笨蛋吧！居然相信本大爺不是小偷？」

「嗯嗯。我不會相信的，因為我知道。」完全的信任感。

第三次的拉扯，發現初代薩拉將束縛力增加，並放出白色閃電。

「謝謝你，為了我留下來……」

「……尤金教授，我是不是……能活著呢？」

「絕對能的，絕對。」 

想到那晚，尤金堅強的心情動搖到深處，雷電似乎就不算什麼。

「不，我在也不放手，絕對不會。」

「我們能……繼續下去嗎……？」

「會繼續下去的……以古血保證。」 

不理會白色電流，洛哈想起當時的誓言，心底有某種東西高漲起來……現在想起來，或許那就是辛格家古血覺醒的契機。

「拜託，跟我一起離開這！你還是活生生的獸阿！」

「連我這種……也能算是『活人嗎？』」

「可以的！相信我，可以的！」

忍住電力，小史為了讓他離開伏尼羲強大力量時的言語，使白虎握緊了拳頭。

「別在輕易離開了本大爺了，混帳。」

「可是……」

「沒有可是，你這混帳！本大爺說不准就是不准！」 

咬牙撐著薩拉的伎倆，儘管當時是強迫性的言詞，但丁莫並不希望失言。

第四次的拉扯，所有的人都睜大眼睛，瞪視著薩拉。
抱持著絕對的決心與感情，握緊重要物品連出的鎖鏈，用自己最樸實的心奮力一扯。發出光芒的鏈子，將龍紋架逐漸瓦解。白龍不得不說，就現在來說必須支撐吸收『生命力』四獸，同時又要對付尤金他們還真有點力不從心。
沒多久，強烈思念的鏈鎖鏈分離龍紋架束縛，迸裂的結界與散開的龍紋架，水晶棺破裂開來。

順應拉力，四人騰空飛起，因龍紋架跟他們的所在地高度差距頗大，如果這麼簡單讓他掉在地上可不是開玩笑的事情，四雙龍翅展翼飛起。
重物落下瞬間，似乎能聽見身體碰撞聲。
但隨即被其它聲音掩蓋過。

「尤金，尤金，尤金，尤金……」銀白狼緊抱著他，連續喊了他無數次的名子，傳達著對他的思念，揮著龍翅飄浮在半空中的灰牛，眼神散著無比的淚光。

「對不起，小迪……。」看著他搖搖頭，露出高興的表情，那反射光芒的『帝國軍軍徽』，在他們兩懷中發出微亮。

那個銀色腳鍊，如同洛哈的眼光般，閃著一眼認出的光澤。
才落在銀龍手上，銀狼隨即一次親密接觸，傳遞比對方還要深切的關心與擔心之情，未變的狼吻微張金瞳更表示洛哈多麼高興。

「抱歉，讓你擔心了，Ντάρλινγκ。」——古語中『最親暱的稱呼』

下一次擁抱中，銀色腳鍊上的鈴鐺微微敲響聲音，像在告知銀狼，他還存在著的肯定。

「本大爺，有點遲到了阿……嘿嘿，唔？」丁莫瞪大眼睛，戴著耳夾的他舔拭獅臉上濺到的獅血，覆上已久的一次。

連抱著的龍手都差點鬆掉，看著那強大思念連接著的綠色光腺，鬃獅除了擁抱之外不知道該說什麼。輕摀低聲的銀白狼，動手調整他的耳夾。
閉著狼瞳，靠在他胸膛上聽著那熟悉的獅子心跳，笑著未見過的美麗微笑，同樣的綠瞳讓棕獅忍不住舔拭狼額。

「如何？有更了解世界嗎？」白虎抱著飄然的白狐，對方的體重還是讓他驚訝。

「不……比起了解世界……了解你比較有趣。」

「我們還有很長的時間可以了解呢，別說這種傻話了。」輕舔白狐的鼻頭，摸著那滑順的狐髮。

再次懷抱著重要的人。
灰牛降落塔頂，以新月裂片巨劍混合雷肯之力，劈開結界。
率先釋放出龍之力形成某種薄膜，包著戴著帝國軍徽的銀白狼，其它三人也同時這麼做。因為他們知道，不想要在失去對方，唯有讓對方先離開這裡。但這樣等同於放棄了『操武者』的力量……

「等我，好嗎？……我答應你不會白白送死。」身體到處染血的尤金用他最大限度的溫情告訴在薄膜內不願離開的他，之間的對話只有薄膜內的他們聽得到看得到，直到尤金做了某件事情對方才答應離開。

「我知道你想留下來，就這次聽我的話，嗯？」半跛著腳，洛哈穿進薄膜內晶晶放置他後，似乎聽見了什麼，多待了十幾秒後才離開。

「為了能接續，但是要多注意你自己知道嗎？」不顧身體的傷痕，白虎同樣的將活人的他小心翼翼的放進去，並答應白狐提出的條件。

「別給本大爺囉哩八唆！反正本大爺……嗚哇！」半撐著意識，獅子把他塞進薄膜，但是此時，在一聲驚呼下，沒人知道戴著耳夾的小迪對丁莫做了什麼，只有豎起的獅尾能略知一二。

四顆圓球體，由裂縫往下移動，但奇怪的是，他們之間所連接的鎖鏈，卻沒有消失，無限制的拉長。

「真是讓不才讚嘆……所謂的變數，在這時候捨棄掉力量，是為了什麼呢？」

「少廢話，混蛋大蜥蜴！底下的那些混帳很可惡沒錯，但我相信他們！」

「就算是在不可避免的結局面前，依然拒絕承認即將到來的必然呢……。」

「我，絕對會阻止你。」簡短的聲音代表牛聲穩定。

「不管會有什麼到來……我們也絕對不會退縮。」洛哈在吞下幾個增血藥不靠操武者狀態，重新把銀鎌從水晶放出來。

「強大只不過是種概念罷了。」伏尼羲的法陣出現之時，已有無數個元素瓶透過陣法傳送到小史周圍。

「因為我們，有絕對不能輸的理由。」在鬃獅手上的是，一把純淨的白色長弓，羽翼般的邊緣飄散。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十節 穿越真實之刻

「好的，那麼……你們迎接到的，將是真實的終焉……凡人們！」

「我手中的劍，沒有我斬不斷的東西！」背對著初代薩拉，尤金這麼說道。

四條鎖鏈的光芒散出更明亮的光點。

「朕就破例在幫你一次尤金，當作是住在這身體的『租金』。」 

尤金的臉背光點環繞貼上，從頭到腳變成代表雷肯，不折不扣的全金色龍身。
那睜開的黑瞳之下，發出的聲音仍是灰牛低沉的聲音。

「希望，你真的能成功，但是糧食不能少給我喔？」

銀鐮主動包覆洛哈身體，發光的鎖鏈，將龍化最後一步顯現，甩動銀色龍尾，金色瞳孔的純銀龍……如同薩希帝的光澤。

「雖然只是依照印象，不過這力量也是同等了，加油吧！」 

白虎身上順時冒出許多紫炎，殘捲在虎身之上，將之化為紫鱗龍身。鮮紅龍瞳看著自身，踏出一步看著藍眼白龍。

「嘿嘿，像俺這種英雄，就該在這種時候出場，凡人，接受俺的力量吧！吼噢噢噢噢！」

慢慢降落在地上，趴在地上的獅身巨大，且狂暴。
血管中血液暴脹，龍化的獅身突出更大塊岩石般的鱗甲，尤其右手巨大化的程度更加嚇人。降落在塔頂上，內縮的龍翅，讓肌鱗產生大塊的的結實岩肌。
鼓譟的褐色龍身上，綠色龍眼的光芒堅定的看著白龍。

——彷彿一切將要有個結果的決心。

薩拉飛起，在龍翅大展時，屬於薩拉的魔力流竄於空中，隨即出現彩虹般無數道極光，感覺能量蓄積後，跟極光數目一樣的光束直接轟向地面。
原以為光束會將地面的一切毀壞時，不同於紫色石碑結界，光束被擋在如鏡面般的白色結界上，並沒有對地面的建築物造成破壞。
一道十分悅耳的曲子傳來……
以雙輪鐘塔頂端的高度，看往紫色結界，外部能清楚看見校園圍牆外的許多光芒，站在校門口的海瑟舉高雙手發出能量，這裡的學生與教師都跟海瑟一樣，混著參在其中的許多神使樂器聲發出更耀眼的光。練武場上，未來薩拉站在剛剛打出來的大洞，發出美麗的光球呼應著結界。作戰學院竄出的光芒，古代薩拉站在頂樓，周邊的書籍隨著他的力量旋轉著。藥草園的方向也同樣出現光柱，霓環霞用扇子半掩著面，發出無比能量。最後在購買部，蘇瓦站在門口，雙手舉著同樣顏色的光球，反應著其它三位的能量，化成整個結界的支柱。

「練武場阿……在這眾多學生努力為了未來活動的地點，發出只屬於您『練武場』的未來的光芒吧！」未來薩拉的聲音竟然能傳到這邊，就像是幻象一樣，練武場出現了半透明像平常一樣多練習的學生，還有駐在練武場的軍官。

「作戰學院阿……亙古的書籍們，為了傳授過去所有知識的地點，發出只屬於『作戰學院』的過去之光吧！」想起的古代薩拉聲，讓作戰學院上站滿許許多多半透明的學生，還有許多看過的熟面孔。

「藥草園阿……植物所代表的大地之力，還有所有該尊敬的藥理，不停尋求者的地點，發出只屬於『藥草園』的光芒吧！」霓環霞的風之力吹出甚多的大自然氣息，讓半透明穿著實習袍的學生出現，以及藥草園的所有花朵同時間開花，釋放出大量的光點。

「購買部阿……雖然您只是個人造的地點，但是這卻是活力的提供處，存在著全校園人腳步停駐的地點，發出只屬於『購買部』的光芒吧！」蘇瓦將光球散開，購買部前的廣場呈現出許多半透明的學生，看著這裡叫喊出聲。

四道光芒，重現『魯爾維斯軍事專門學院』，原本充滿無數的學生，還有認真教學的教授，每個人都帶著能對未來發展的光。

「怎麼可能！你們難道不希望世界這樣下去嗎？這樣明明就是完美的！只要席瓦格降臨，就不用在煩惱事情，一切都會結束……也是這世界的命運！」

「照間！康雅！」 

「別叫喚了，初代薩拉，他們不會回答的。」利格特穿透過結界，乘著自己創造出的光輪看著白龍。

「他們已經被我們說服……這樣說不對，正確來說是『識時務』的選擇。」

「我跟蘇瓦已經協助完『神使』一族完成他們的義務……背負著臭名，擔當最後的防線，當時龍神託付三神使的『神托』，已經兌現了。」

「——為了一個『連接其它的世界』的願望。」

「需要數千年甚至更長的準備——為了這個時候，不論是你『初代薩拉』還是席瓦格都一樣。 」 

「這個世界不需要『遲疑不前』的未來，而是繼續往前走的勇氣！」

「充滿未來光的你們阿，接下連接世界的所有祝福——魯爾維斯之光吧……因為想不到漂亮的名稱，我知道名子很老土，不過不要在意，功能是一樣的。在席瓦格的力量暴走以前，擁有龍之力的你們一定做的到……」這時候也不忘開玩笑，應該說是這位神子的本質還是……？

丟出光球時，包括利格特在內都露出驚訝的表情。光球突然靜止於空中化成十二道光芒，旋轉在四獸周圍。
『雙輪鐘塔』底下發出機械般的聲音，大家都能確定這是齒輪的咬合聲。
初代薩拉忘記了最不能小看的四獸，有種能量順著遞面傳達到底端，從鐘塔廣場中央擴大出去的伏尼羲法陣，還有絕對不會聽錯的清澈樂器聲。
巨大鐘擺浮現複雜龍紋，伏尼羲．水雲．聖潔爾門伸出雙手，閉著沉眼站在西方，戴著軍徽的小迪站在東方，配戴純銀腳鏈的他站在北方，最後是戴著耳夾的站在南方，以神使一族歷代以來擁有最強樂器潛力的迪米特吹奏出樂曲，讓方位引導出更完整的大自然能量。
此時，銀白狼一直寸步離身掛在脖子上的水晶也在同一時間破碎，儲存已久的光明散開，促使齒輪的轉動。
鐘塔的巨大鐘擺，受到牽引，微量晃動著。
小迪所有的精靈衝出光球，跟十二個光芒融合。

初代薩拉這時候才清楚看見那光芒是什麼……
那是十二片的隕星裂片！但是又跟平常的裂片不一樣。
每一片都發出七彩的光，彷彿能驅除一切障礙的信心。

『蒼穹裂片』，拱形的無色裂片。——能映照出人心的真實，無所遁形。
『烈炎裂片』，火焰團形的橙色裂片。——能讓持有者的力量倍增。
『至尊裂片』，翼蛇型的金色裂片。——其餘裂片能力對持有者無效，亦可以直接反彈或者導致失效。
『流風裂片』，龍捲形狀的青色裂片。——持有者將獲得短暫看穿對手動作的能力。
『柔水裂片』，水滴形狀的藍色裂片。——持有者自癒力遠遠超過常人。
『奔雷裂片』，雷電形狀的黃色裂片。——持有者的速度上升。
『浮雲裂片』，雲團形狀的白色裂片。——法術對持有者的效果減低。
『獸爪裂片』，爪印型的褐色裂片。——能賦予持有者人型與獸型之間短暫切換的能力。
『綠竹裂片』，竹管形狀的綠色裂片。——具有消除毒素的能力。
『靈骨裂片』，骨頭形狀的灰色裂片。——招引陰氣的能力。
『堅山裂片』，山脈形狀的黑色裂片。——持有者短時間刀槍不入、並且擁有用大地之力困住對手的能力。
『朝陽裂片』，太陽形狀的銀色裂片。——可以短暫發出強烈閃光。

以及最後一片裂片。
穿越過那世界，同樣發出異常光芒的『新月』裂片。

「被稱為『新月』並不是沒有意思，那個是……當雷肯決定改變之後……誕生出的全新力量……」利格特道出最後的語詞，出現在剛才初代薩拉站著魔法陣中央，將紫色結界輸入純淨之光。

「『新月』裂片……曆法每月初所見形細而彎的月牙，代表新的開始。也就是——產生邁向新世界勇氣的能力。」尤金獨自說出這把『裂片』巨劍所表達的意思，沒有任何的頓音，因為灰牛確實讓那個世界邁向了全新的『世界』。
——只是開啟『封印地』碎片一部分的『新月』，產生前所未有的強大力量。

「不！不！不！不！不！這世界……這世界的『控制者』是我，這世界的『掌握者』也是我……除了席瓦格……不可能！不可能！不可能！」

空間出現他們衝上來鐘塔時的黑球，而且數量極多。灰牛揮起龍翅，在半空中迴旋六圈半，使原本攻擊他的黑球撞在一起，揮動新月之劍擊飛六個黑球，但有些無法一擊範圍下，就要命中時被銀色武器『薩希帝』給阻擋。洛哈所操縱的銀鎌早就成為他們的防禦網，只要洛哈想就能在這裡的空間內任何地方形成。不單如此他還一邊在空中移動，另一邊用特殊礦石刀刃彈飛黑球，繼續接近初代薩拉。小史背後連接著無數螢光線體，連接憑空召喚而出的粒子砲，周圍環繞著元素瓶白虎沒有念名稱，藥劑主動混合成元素球，塞進砲管的能源夾，射擊爆炸除去障礙。紫炎之身展現出更高等的體能，投擲而出魔藥輔助所有人。獅龍將完全不相襯的純白弓覆上龍之力，突出褐色岩石麟片的弓，在每次射擊下，每發光箭都擁有殺神弓以上的光芒，巨獅不管滴下的血，不靠飛翔，配合銀鐮跳躍移動時，褐色的巨岩龍，就像移動要塞，光以蠻力就能撞飛一顆顆黑球，拉滿弓弦射箭，更帶著前所為有的精準度。
要不是初代薩拉能夠瞬間移動，現在應該成了蜂窩。

「別……別靠近我，別靠近我，別靠近我！」重複出現更多的極光，簡直是比起剛剛多了兩倍的數量。

四人警覺，同時間擺出防禦姿勢，在光芒轟下瞬間以渾身的力量抵擋。強烈龍族能量衝擊，即使龍化過，身上還是出現更多的骨頭斷裂聲，尤金想著他世界中未聽見的海瑟遺言……這點痛就顯得一點都不足為懼，金色龍掌握著『新月』巨劍一斬，將光束反射往別的方位，繼續突入疾飛。
使用銀鎌集中防禦還是無法完全抵銷，連龍角邊都出現新的刮傷，斷腿更失去些微感覺。被逼退一段距離後，無數的礦石刀刃仍標浮在周邊，在將兩個黑球擊飛，銀龍洛哈瞪著『初代薩拉』，劃出一道銀色的飛行路徑。
連龍麟都能看見滲出的鮮血，因為傷口過大，拿出臨時藥劑止血也無法止住，小使甩了幾下龍尾，眼神看起來更認真，抓幾起元素瓶反身往前，砸出粒子防禦膜，將薩拉的光束砲反射原位。
嘰哩嘰哩嘰哩……
召喚出的砲口出現複雜機械的的聲音，後面的散熱口噴出大量煙霧。
在次塞入元素球，反擊出更光亮的紫炎砲。
差點失速就掉下鍾塔，儘管鬃獅是距離最遠的，剛才的光束使腹部的傷痕裂得更大，但丁莫不服輸的精神完全在現，壓根沒去想。
抓著鍾塔邊原，巨爪在固定在塔頂同時，鼓脹的龍肌反映出更強大的跳躍。

「我是控制者，你們理所當然要被掌控，我是掌握者，你們理所當然要被掌握，我是這世界的神，你們理所當然要聽我的意思，你們……這些蟲渣子！……蟲渣子……蟲渣子！」

「你們不受控制不是我的責任，你們不受我掌握不是我的責任，所以……所以……所以……」

「這世界是我的！這世界是我們的！把我能任意玩弄的世界還來！」早就飛在高空中的初代薩拉發出巨龍聲波，把所有的極光擊中在一點。

那點的目標非常明顯，就是整座『雙輪鐘塔』。
打算連底下的小迪跟水雲一起殺死嗎？

「絕不會讓你得逞。」快速移動到光束路徑中央的金龍說著，甩出新月巨劍，憑空中現出屬於雷肯的魔法陣。

「說什麼都不能同意！是吧？」站在尤金身後，銀龍使著銀鎌，變成一個個像通道般的的大型環狀。

「誰會同意阿！」從地面上出現更多的元素瓶，在他們面前飄動，螢光的電流線體接在銀鐮之環上。

「大蜥蜴，你這次真的錯了！」一聲降落，鍾塔地板崩裂，拉滿褐岩弓弦，將所有的力量其中在這一箭上。

「我沒錯！錯的是你們這些蠢呆蟲腦！」初代薩拉恐怖的龍吼，震懾空間中所有的生物。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十一節 呼映的未來

『不……我們不會輸的。』透著對永世的悲傷，這種淡淡的聲音……

「水雲的聲音？」

鐘塔本身出現代表四色的光，呼應未來、古代、蘇瓦、霓環霞的白龍能量，沿著四座主要建築物的岩石道路流竄而去。
沿途上無數的符文與龍紋相繼顯現，每一株植物也散著微微光暈。
魯爾維斯，整座學校帶著無限可能的集散地。

『護佑西方的大自然聖獸『白虎』阿……』那道具，就像他所代表的靈獸，心靈鎖鏈涌出渾圓白光。
『護佑東方的大自然聖獸『青龍』阿……』那徽章的光澤，尤金不可能會忘，心靈鎖鏈就像意志，堅實的發出青藍淡光。
『護佑北方的大自然聖獸『玄武』阿……』銀練聲提醒的洛哈，那位等待著他的銀白狼就位在那裡，決心讓心靈鎖鏈導出透色翠綠光點。
『護佑南方的大自然聖獸『朱雀』阿……』戴上耳夾的他，是阿丁最珍惜的存在，提起所有的勇氣，心靈鎖鏈燃燒起紅色烈焰。

『龍神已忘記世界的本質……』

『所有被重複轉生的世界中，那些被毀滅的一切……』

『吾等祈求，在聖靈獸的引導下，走向正確的道路！』

位在正西方的藥草園，其中一個分靈飄浮在上方，看著白光幻化成一隻巨大的白色老虎，所有溫室的花朵發出自然能量，老櫻樹微動樹枝、鬱金香擺動著花朵、不知名的小草都在沒有風的情況下倒伏著。發出的光點，融入光芒白虎體內，那盡全力的支援，讓霓環霞充滿笑容搧動扇子。

「時間剛剛好。」 

位在正東方的練武場，許許多多武器旋轉的空中，學生用過的刀、斧、劍、鞭……各種所想的到的武器都散著白光點，面前的光幻化成青色長形巨龍，未來薩拉揮起龍翅跳向空中疾飛驚呼。

「呼呼！感覺比我想的還要棒！」 

位在正北方的作戰學院，白光幻化成巨大龜蛇，讓周圍的書迴旋不止，書頁破碎再多，古代文字亮點絲毫不減。古代薩拉站在屋頂看著所有的書籍一本一本自發性的飛出書櫃，輕迂一口氣。

「這就是賢者的知識重量嗎？呵呵……」

位在正南方的購買部，蘇瓦的表情一派輕鬆，很受不了的看著站在方的紅色燃炎巨鳥。生產品都是每個人的生命補充物，每位校內人士一定去過的地方，莫過於這棟，所有人活動的生命，燃燒著對『活著』的渴望。

「唉呀，可真熱阿……」

塔底的四人似乎正在感應能量反應。
在自然能量反彈回來時，同時舉手同聲吶喊。

「四方聖靈阿，將所有護佑之人的聲音傳達出去吧！」

在校內外的大家，都能以肉眼看見從自己身上發出的光柱。
就像要傳達著所有人的心聲……

加油！

「嗯？」洛哈像是聽覺錯亂似的動動耳朵。

加油！你一定做的到！

「這是……提瓦？」尤金過去在學校的同事。

加油阿！就只剩這一步了！

「一年級學生素雅拉？這是……」上課超不專心的學生，不知道被阿丁丟過幾次粉筆。

就好像是對薩拉的反對聲浪，在學校外的眾人以及被連接的世界眾人聲音，都出現在現場，每多道聲音，他們就湧現出來更多力量。
好幾個世界重疊發出的聲音……就在這學校內。
透過四方聖靈的傳達，那些半透明校內人士、大自然的動植物、其它世界的自己都在為自己打氣著。

「蠢蛋！在你們集中完力量前我就能滅了你們！席瓦格的力量阿……！」

初代薩拉在深呼吸一次，轟的一聲，劇烈的光柱炸往『雙輪鐘塔』。
洛哈金瞳一閃，大型環狀銀鎌浮現出古代龍文字。直接砸出的元素瓶與粒子砲的線路發出強光，打出純粹屬性，以最基本原理增幅能量，支撐的紫炎龍完全豁出去，連自身的龍能都匯集在金龍身上。
阿丁這世界所有人的心願跟著數個世界急切的加油聲音，就像溫柔的光芒照耀彼方。站在四座建築物上方的龍神們露出了微笑。十二片裂片在銀鎌的引導下集中，變成中央缺一塊的陣列。

連接小史的心靈鎖鏈乍現整個畫面無比的白色電能，就像接收了能量般，紫炎龍仰著頭發出吶喊。

「上吧！把我們到現在所有的一切，所有的感情，都發揮出來吧！大家————」

洛哈的心靈鎖鏈奔流出無數的綠能，彷彿神木巨林的在現。

「丁莫，射擊————！」看準了時機，洛哈大聲令下。

巨岩龍燃火的心靈鎖鏈，像要燒盡一切的怒火。

「嚇阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿————給本大爺，永遠地、完完全全的去死吧！」光箭分裂成連當事者都不清楚的數量，每一道都化成白色的龍頭衝出。

如水波般安定的清澈能力，心靈鎖鏈發出波動。

「嗚喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔————重劍．無心！」尤金奔上銀鎌的環狀通道，用盡全身的力量衝向『初代薩拉』，此時劍身的光芒完全像是麥康爾。

銀鎌的龍紋能量混著自然綠能融入新月裂片中，混著白色電能小史將所有的增幅能量集中在劍身上，十二片裂片同時發出七彩之光，在最後一片原以為無用的——『新月裂片』化成的巨劍混合水象波動切裂初代薩拉動用席瓦格力量的極光龍火。燃炎促使弓箭射出的光龍瞬間化為無數隻火焰巨鳥，爆炸與斬裂的波紋同時衝擊初代薩拉。
根本無從躲藏，長時間恣意妄為的反撲，龍臉硬生生多了一條永遠不滅的傷痕。

「你們……竟然……竟然……嗚哇！」初代薩拉吐出非常多的黑色能量。

「這個世界不需要轉生，需要的是繼續前進的力量！」像跟過去道別，尤金終於把這句話當著薩拉的面說出口。

「混帳混帳混帳阿！」

半掩著臉，初代薩拉連同剛才的黑色能量一同吸入體內，讓屬於席瓦格無法抑制的劇烈能量暴散，四龍也發出燃燒生命般的龍能量抵抗，兩方巨大能量衝擊後爆散，掩蓋過所有人知曉的認知。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十二節 尤金的最後
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
「你覺得，這種事情有可能發生嗎？」

「很難阿？不過已經發生了，能怎麼辦呢？」

「那就沒辦法了吧？」 
＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
尤金等到有知覺，已經回到原本的世界，半殘的灰牛與小迪馬上被送進神使的醫療院治療。手臂折斷到醫使都驚訝的程度，神奇的是折斷這麼多次，為什麼他還是能抱著銀白狼回來？
尤金從哪裡回來沒任何人知道，只有三神使知道內幕似的嘆一口氣，銀白狼身上掛著『帝國軍軍徽』讓附近居民原本驚動軍方。
但神使的使役先到達，才讓他們回到治療處而非軍醫院。
儘管身體各處傷痕累累，掛著三角巾的他用半殘的手推他進治療所大型醫療室，因為非神使醫療人員，進去也只會礙手礙腳，軍方也曾派人來，打算送尤金回軍醫院，灰牛則堅持拒絕了。

「你阿，真的會害死他。」戴著乳膠手套的白狼手拿病歷走過來，就像雷肯罵他的一樣口音。

「希坦，他不會有事吧？」聽起來平靜，不過內心非常焦急。

「我看看……靈魂消耗總量二分之一，破損部分高達百分之七十，肉體上……真有你的。竟然只有擦傷……」啪的一聲，希坦甩下病歷，看著灰牛。

「倒是你，四根肋骨斷裂、手多處性骨折、腹部橫膈膜破裂、肺部大量積血，要不是還有一層毛皮保護，我看你連牛腸都流了出來啦！」

「最神奇的是，你竟然沒死……連我都在懷疑桑耶預言了。」

「是阿……不過我不會在尋死了……」

「你是不是在那邊怎麼了阿？」希坦突然的發言讓尤金有些震驚。

稍微嘆一口氣，白狼遞出一個古式信封。

「這是海瑟最後的口信。」

似乎能聽到他倒抽一口氣，灰牛瞪大眼看著希坦。

「怎麼？你不要阿？」

「這可是我好心幫你弄來的呢？」

拿著信件的尤金看完十幾張信紙後，握著捏爛的紙難得的流下男兒淚。經過一段時間的靜養，雖然還沒痊癒，仍堅持背著小迪去找過去的『夥伴』，因為他們是第一次幫助別人闖過的世界，他想要知道有沒有影響。尤金也試著理解那陣光之後的事情，但小迪只記得白色的病房。
最後，他們回到在那天離開的病房，稀奇的是，這間病房在海瑟離開後，就沒有人住進來過，不僅是整齊，物品都有好好歸位。其實不太用說，尤金也知道這也是希坦小小的愛心。
待愈久，尤金卻看見小迪濕潤的眼眶，那時候的情況是如此緊急。想到希坦交給他的那封海瑟的信件內容，灰牛當下決定離開，到海瑟生前跟尤金最喜歡去的大草原散步，當初第一次聽到的小迪歪著頭問「難道是因為有嫩草可以吃嗎？」這種問句，灰牛還真不知道該回答什麼。

「小史說他會繼續研究，直到這批學生教完……」

「很像他的作風呢。」 

「阿丁現在考到正規的教授資格，應該會繼續留在軍校。」

「他那時候受的傷好了嗎？」

「聽他講已經痊癒。」但這兩位很清楚，那並不是一朝一夕能治好的傷。

「至於洛哈……」聽到這裡，銀白狼低頭看著尤金。

「他在那邊過的很好。」這句話有兩種含意。

小迪最清楚是哪一種，而且要尤金真的完全忘記洛哈是不可能的事情，洛哈對他，他對洛哈都是個永遠無解的謎題。
終究……還是無法阻止尤金去見他吧？但是，他仍相信著灰牛。
尤金既然不想要讓小迪知道洛哈到底去了地方……
據他所知，洛哈也沒有留在軍校繼續教書，不管事後如何追問，尤金也始終不說明清楚。
洛哈，是小迪目前為止無法超越的目標。
但這些……重要嗎？

「你是我珍視的人，我希望你的心可以記住我。」幫小迪戴上『帝國軍徽』做成的墜飾時，靦腆笨嘴牛用他所知，不超過道德尺度發言著。

同樣笨拙的手藝，不難發現墜飾是尤金親手製成。

對已經聽到這句話的銀白狼來說，洛哈的事情似乎就沒有想像中複雜與困難。
儘管……心中的酸澀感還是存在。
經過這麼長的時間，銀白狼也理解一件事情。小迪請尤金放他下來，灰牛雖然有點疑惑不過也照做了。接著像重物擊重腹部一樣，尤金跟著作用力倒下，壓倒大片碧草。銀狼抱著尤金的脖子，狼首深埋進灰牛身上，用額前蹭著尤金胸膛，以方向來說他看不到小迪的表情。
從住院開始就沒有這麼親密的舉動，應該是忍耐很久了吧？剛出院沒多久情感早就溢滿。尤金也很習慣如此不可思議的情況，他本身就很高大而且體重也不輕，以銀白狼的體重來說根本不可能推的動他，但是只要小迪撲向他，不管幾次他總是會順勢被撲倒。
其一是銀白狼偏好這樣的舉動，他也不討厭。其二是，有一次他忘記了反而讓小迪撞到差點流鼻血，還記得那次銀白狼回答說「好像撞到了牆壁」。
所以，尤金覺得比起看到他受傷，不如順著。……這樣對灰牛來說仍是超過尺度的親暱，不免有些面紅耳赤。

「怎麼了？突然……」灰牛尷尬的抓抓下巴。

「還能聽見你的聲音……太好了……尤金。」一小段的思緒整理，推論出可能不久前在阿丁那個世界又要自滅的行動導致的言語。灰牛不禁想要敲敲自己的牛腦袋，到底是第幾次答應他，又是第幾次食言？

「……對不起。」充滿愧疚的道歉似乎也於事無補。

「我知道，也沒關係的……。」

「以後一定還會發生，我還是無法阻止你……」

輕輕的抱緊他，尤金用手臂當的最好的枕頭，發動羽冥陣。

「不……小迪……你確實能阻止的了我。」

「就只有你能。」 

不用多久的時間，帶著具體肯定的言語，陣法微光的驅動讓小迪安心睡下，輕輕撥動銀白毛皮，想起在那個世界銀白狼的恐懼……看他少了對睡眠的恐懼，尤金難得露出放心的笑容。這時，片片龍鱗爬上灰牛身，由背後瞬間伸出一雙龍翼幫銀白狼擋住些許不刺眼的光線，只為他的睡眠有更高的品質。
說到這雙龍翼，尤金也感到不可思議，因為龍化的能力並沒有被收回去，他在這個世界仍可以使用這極度特殊的力量。
在這座綠蔭的草原上，應該沒有其它人會來——畢竟這一帶都是私人土地。

「阿丁那個世界不知道怎樣……不過，一定過了吧？」

『笨蟲腦你怎麼能這麼肯定？』

「不知道，我是這麼感覺。」

『唉……算了，朕想休息一下，一直幫你們化解絕對防禦力場，累死朕拉。』

「你是說能阻擋力量的絕對障壁？……難怪我們的攻擊都有效果。」

『廢話！沒有朕，你們這些工具渣子真的可以打贏薩拉那傢伙？』

「嗯……。」

經過一段靜瑟的思考時間，尤金換了一種口氣。

「謝謝你，雷肯，願意附在我這種人身上……」

『……蟲腦渣，朕現在覺得更不舒服了。』

「總之，我還是要謝謝你……因為沒有你，他也不會存在。」摸著懷中的銀白，在沒有其它人的草原上，灰牛露出溫柔的眼神。

『朕快要吐了！你真的需要去看醫生……嗚，朕去休息了……要是下次你在說那種話，嗚……不，別，別讓朕在想起來……』

漸漸的，連體內的聲音都消失後，尤金坐起身來，讓銀白狼靠在他身上。在那個世界骨折的地方目前也還沒有全好，其實今天也是希坦的幫忙他才能出來一趟。每一次只要那隻純白狼幫忙，尤金總覺得不是很對。
非必要的事情，他不會多做。
微風吹拂的大草原上，綠草絲絲的曳動著。
如果要過去的他相信這是個存在的世界，應該會壓根不信。長久以來一直被忽視的『新月裂片』也是因為懷中的他產生了改變。小史在那之後，藥草學的技術似乎更高深了些，學生都開始聽不懂他滔滔不絕的講課。騙小迪說阿丁考上正式教授資格是假的，因為那傢伙已經落選十六次，連我都覺得真不愧是丁莫．普雷。可是，這傢伙上的自由訓練課好像很受歡迎，每次都不固定上課內容，被學生謔稱是『神秘課程』，據說大受好評。洛哈現在……在一個小村子當教師，正確來說是當村長，掛名教師的村長，以他家族的實力，其實一點都不難。
不過，他是可以回去辛格本家的……可惜，那傢伙說什麼都不在他老爸死去前接掌辛格家族，這點我也想不通。

我放不下洛哈，因為我確實的傷害了他。
但是……我知道，我的心中……

「尤金……」相隔已久的睡眠，導致小迪幾乎都會做夢。

這次夢話的一句就是我的名子嗎？嗚，還真是……
突然，他抱緊的力道增加了。

「不要走……」

有種非常強大的即視感，有那麼一秒鐘……將懷中的人兒認為是另外一隻狼。是因為……他也曾說過這句話嗎？記得當時，我並沒有答應他，原因是我給不起這段情感。但這次，我清楚知道懷中的脆弱銀白狼人是神使一族的迪米特。
他的氣味我已經記起來，他的身形更是從遠方就能辨認。

「放心吧，我不會走的。」 

我稍微調整體態，用龍尾輕捲著他的狼尾，完全是下意識的，親吻了他的臉頰。雖然在下一秒我就驚覺如此的失態……可是，我……
不管有些發燙的臉頰，將他抱得更接近身體。

「好好休息吧……在這裡，只有我和你。」

「沒有人會來打擾的，絕對……沒有人。」

義父，謝謝你。
讓我知道我該做的事情……就算要在幫助別的世界闖過一次，我也不會迷惘。只要是我能做到的事情，我會盡所能。……請放心，我會陪著他，直他完全成為那東西前，我會盡一切所能陪著他。
或許，他化為武器那一天，也是我去找你的那一天。
因為……遲早能創造出理想中的究極之『陣』。
請不要擔心這裡的未來，我們會繼續走下去。

「義父……喜歡嗎？我把這個地方給買下來了。」

「是你最喜歡的草原喔。」

「原本是我最想給你的……驚喜。」

眼眶的熱淚還是落了下來，像是已經取得什麼，尤金放在口袋裡的信紙，化成像螢火蟲般的光輝，四散於草原空中。

「再會了……我最尊敬的，父親。」

像是道別一般，信紙的光輝開始集中，在他們身邊環繞，有個最大的圓形波光停在尤金額頭上又跳往銀白狼身上，最後劃出一道光弧，昇華於空中緩慢消失。這是第一次，尤金跟海瑟真正的道別，在黑髮下的眼眶應該無法控制了吧？
心中充盈著從來沒有過的滿足，義父：海瑟並沒有被自己殺死，取而代之的是，愚蠢的自己差點手刃懷中的銀白。記得那時，迪米特展現出對抗雷肯的勇氣讓那時的他為之震驚。
事後，他也確實物理傷害了小迪，回到聖山後，才聽希坦他們說，在這個世界若沒有他，將不會走到這一步。
雖然不算是真正好的一步。

是情感方面的波動嗎？原本應該在羽冥陣沉睡的他選在這時醒來，我明明不想讓其它人看到軟弱一面的自己想要撇過頭去。可是……他那柔軟的狼掌伸出來的手摸著我的臉頰，他很清楚我並不堅強……抹掉我落下的眼淚。

……這次，不是只有我一個人呢。
身邊有一個能夠敞開心胸接受雷肯，接受我的『他』。
銀白狼像在安慰般，給了我一個很棒的擁抱。
從什麼時候起，迪米特就一直陪著我呢？
看著那搖曳的影子，他似乎不驚訝幫他擋光的龍型翅膀。微風緩緩吹過我們之間，帶著我最喜歡的草地……也就是大地的氣味。
甩甩頭，難得能兩個人一起出來，這麼悲傷總是不好，剛才也答應過義父……我調適一下心情，注意到他的毛髮被風吹亂，不習慣看到雜亂之物，我伸手幫他撫平，這樣的動作外人看來好像是在撫摸他的耳朵。對方驚訝到不僅臉紅，連毛都豎起來。我笑了笑，請他放心，這時，我無意間將視線落在他脖子上的帝國軍軍徽上。猶如那時候的誓言正閃著特有的金屬光澤……銀白狼靠自己非常近，連呼吸都能感覺到是同一口空氣般的熱度，一直撫摸他的耳朵，好像覺得在這個時候……能做某個事情……
看著他圓亮的翠綠瞳，像是夜間會發亮的微光，碰著他有溫度的身體，令我相信他確實活著。漸漸失去知覺的他，手有點縮了一下？這應該算是親暱的動作嗎？還是……我太粗魯了？我微微的低下頭。
為什麼呢？我為什麼會想這麼做……？
想更深更深的擁抱他，想要更接近更接近的距離。
銀白臉頰上的微紅，但並沒有躲開，銀白狼身傳來逐漸上升的熱度，害羞的表情像顆會令人會忍不住想要去咬一口的粉色果實。
此時的我是什麼表情呢？
有種很自然就會發生事情的感覺。
我慢慢的接近，他沒有明顯的拒絕意思，我想應該是表示可以吧？看著那逐漸眨起的綠瞳，我摸著銀白狼臉，順著皮毛一點一點滑向他的下吻……

『就說不要吵醒朕了……』雷肯的話突然從口中說出。

這瞬間，不單是我，連銀白狼都被嚇的撇過頭去。
毀了。
差一點，就差一點點而已。
雷肯把剛才所有的氣息毀了。
對於取回理性的現在，我半掩著臉，確信自己可能再也做不出這種事情。
我剛才竟然想對他……想對小迪……

『……唉呀？明天應該會下冰雹吧？……而且冰雹會馬上蒸發？呵呵。嗚！』

我反射性重重揍右臉，右手也毫不猶豫揍向左臉，產生自己跟自己打架的盛況。其實要算的話，不管怎樣理論上都是我輸，沒有多久，鼻青臉腫的我舉雙手投降，雷肯能操作我的身體這件事情仍不好處理。
真是的，不管什麼時候，雷肯還是一樣吵，把我氣炸。
好不容易……好不容易……
在我最氣憤填膺大罵的時候，他仍微笑著似乎不介意臉上的腫傷，在我未反應過來時，銀白狼伸出手拉下半邊的龍翅……輕輕的跨過我躊躇未踏出的一步。驚訝之於，我還是懷抱著他，用自己的心情回應著。

……下次，我會努力嘗試，成為能讓你感到最幸福的尤金。
但是今天……稍稍的原諒我好嗎……？
雖然，我還是不成熟的傢伙，可是有句話非說不可。
只能在這種時候說出來的誓言。

『Σ 'αγαπώ Xiaodi』——靜瑟的草原上響起的古語。

知道這並不是惑言，銀白狼留下的眼淚，不如海水般淡鹹。
首次發現他眼淚的味道……猶如未成熟果子般流露出清甜甘味。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十三節 洛哈的最後
剛穿越回他屬於的世界，運用剩餘力量確定位置後魔力就耗盡，銀鎌收回水晶。別無選擇之下，洛哈只能抱著失去意識的迪米特，拖著斷掉的狼腿一跛一跛的走向聖山，咬著牙苦撐的洛哈，還未觸碰神使結界時，希坦跟桑耶帶著大批醫療所人員趕來，接手銀白狼。直達札朗中樞醫療所，賽特好像早知道似的，站在醫療所大門雙手插腰等待他們。

親眼確定小迪被推入集中醫療室，洛哈才放心將整個人寄託在椅子上。
吃太多增血藥的副作用，血液正在沸騰，狼毛皮下的血管大量突起，各處的神經都在尖叫著。醫療人員跑來先測量身體基本資料、固定斷支，在幫他塗抹藥膏包紮止血，只能記起片段的模糊，等到洛哈在回神，黑狼正走出集中醫療室往他這邊走過來。

「你們真笨，不應該聽見那種聲音就行動。」

「沒辦法……」身體的疼痛，導致連說明都有點懶。

「已經沒有本錢繼續揮霍身體的你，小心哪……」

「……我知道。」超長時間的『同命』是自己自願，也是讓他能存在主因，因此對於身體狀況我自己在清楚不過。

「要去看看他嗎？」

「很吸引人的提議……」看著洛哈撐起斷肢，賽特走來攙扶。

「抱歉……在那時候我們不能幫你多少……」

「別說了，賽特。」

「只要他還活著……就什麼都……」痛的眨起眼睛，全身縮在椅子上。

「洛哈……」

『操武者』全開狀態真的持續太久，聽賽特所言，要不是『同命』這個契約，銀白狼早就消失。洛哈坐在床邊，看著戴上呼吸輔助器的他，身體各處包裹著防止靈魂崩毀的特製繃帶，因為見過神使一族使用了好幾次，所以銀狼並不驚訝。
洛哈的命，就是小迪的命。
小迪的命，也是洛哈的命。
嗯？賽特已經出去了？難怪房間內一點聲音都沒有。
輕握著他的手，感覺到深深的無力。阿丁的世界怎麼了呢？已經努力成這付德性，結果卻不清楚。這個世界並沒有這麼好……而且那時候……
——原本的盒子已經在穿越時被吞掉。
洛哈趴在床邊，看著沒有血色的狼身……心臟很痛。

從來沒有真的幫過他……不管是什麼時候。
剛才我問過，他們為什麼能在我接觸結界前就知道我在那邊？

「薩拉神諭告知，沒別的。」賽特嘆了一口氣，這麼回答。

我們這世界的薩拉，總是依他的喜好做事，連這次也不例外。
阿丁那個世界的他又怎麼了呢？
我只不過是身為『操武者』，才能到這種地步……就某種意義來說，沃金斯說的並沒有錯，『身分』是什麼就會有差別。並非為純正的神使，對於他，我只能支撐著他的生命，像是必要的機關，不能多出其它效果。任務不能共同出擊，住處各分東西，為的是不使『銀鐮』共鳴太嚴重始至無法掌控。早就吸飽我跟小迪鮮血的傳說武器，要是兩方都在，絕對會貪心的要求更多『糧食』，關於這點我比誰都清楚。
非必要，賽特不會讓我這麼接近他。
今天卻主動邀請了我……是情況糟糕到需要我在旁邊嗎？
他的身體，在這世界最後的時刻，被雷肯傷害，儘管他們盡了最大的能力治療，仍留下了後遺症。
——到底是稱為『邪帝』的龍神。
靈魂存在極度不穩定，若沒有蘇瓦先前讓我簽訂『同命』的契約情況會更糟糕。早該失去的生命，遭到雷肯剝奪，失去自癒能力的他，遇到生病或者小創傷，唯有我在他旁邊幫他療傷，病情才能慢慢趨近於穩定，直到痊癒。正因為有這些經驗，賽特才這麼希望吧？
從回來那天開始，我就跟他生活在這個房間。
除了我的斷腿治療，還有定時送餐的人，平常時間只有少許的醫療人員可以進到這房間附近的區域。
『集中治療室』，是一個在三神使的結界下創造出的極緻空間，除了特定人員可以隨意進出，其他一概無法侵入。光是這點我就必須感謝賽特的幫助，只有我們兩人的生活已經有過幾回，所以很習慣，只是我討厭那些喜歡湊熱鬧的傢伙。集中治療室裡面的生活機能很完備，唯一可惜的是，這裡的衣服有夠沒有品味，清一色的白色病人服。連我穿來的衣服都因為過於破爛被醫療人員偷偷丟掉，天阿，雖然我不心疼那錢，但我心疼那套衣服——我花了好幾個星期親自動手的阿。

很幸運的，他在晚上就醒過來，不過時機並不好。
為了把身上汙垢清掉，我先行洗過澡，換上病人服。
我穿著很醜的白色袍子正在幫他擦澡，過度虛弱的小迪看起來很驚訝，好險他無法動彈，只能出微量的聲音讓我注意。當然，我不打算理會抗議的聲音，不管是因為全身被扒光而驚訝，還是他又回到這個地方而驚訝。
幫他擦澡又不是第一次，各部位清潔都很到位，至少同樣身為狼人，該注意的地方都沒有漏掉，用了好幾桶熱水完成個人潔癖下最基本的清潔。踏在地上斷腿還是有點痛，憑藉狼人的驕傲我蹣跚走向水槽，倒掉最後一桶髒水。
聽見敲門的聲音，我代表他出聲允諾，兩個餐盤送進，餐點看來有點不一樣，但這些怎麼看都像是賽特親手煮的，雖然味道不好吃，但是對身體很有幫助，這世界上應該沒有比他更清楚狼人身體構造的人了。
我把餐盤端進去放在旁邊的櫃子上，慢慢的坐在床沿。摸摸小迪的手，感覺他的體溫微量升高，才看著他一秒，馬上撇過頭的銀白讓我放下心中的大石頭。應該是可以些微移動，他拉著棉被始終不肯放手。連擦澡這件事情都好幾次了，他怎麼還這樣阿？……真是。
觸碰到他再次畏縮的手，大膽把輕量的他扶起來。

「會餓嗎？要不要吃一點？」

「……我不餓。」聽完這句話時，很容易發現這並不是真話，可能他自己也不知道，只要他說謊都不敢面對我的眼睛。

我伸手輕撫他的耳朵，拆掉罩在他嘴上的輔助呼吸器，微力的，狼族獸人特有的，相互之間親暱不過的方式。我輕蹭著他額頭，使看過來的葉綠狼眼征住，記得他曾說過最喜歡我的金瞳，也是擁有辛格家族這種極古老血統的標誌之一，像是那掛著葡萄的黃銅盾徽代表的釀造酒中最高級，同樣也是香氣濃厚的史瓦帝酒般，琥珀色液體中帶著的微亮醇金。

「你餓了，對不對？」

「嗯……」像是做錯事的小孩，低垂的頭。

「我餵你吃，好不好？」

「嗯……」銀白狼根本不敢再看過來。

拿著自備的刀叉，分開較大的肉塊，再混著稍嫌燙，類似米粥的料理吹涼，一口一口的餵。他每吞下一口，都像替我吞下了擔心，沒有吃食物是不行的，他的身體會更快的毀壞。看著碗底朝天，小迪表示吃不下，我也就沒逼著他吃，因為跟猜想的一樣，最極限只能夠吃到兩碗左右，雖然每次賽特都會做一整鍋。
我沒有辦法，肚子並不太餓，只能依心情隨便扒了兩口，就把兩鍋給洗掉，被黑狼知道一定會被殺掉。集中治療室也有廚房，只是我不太常用，再加上賽特每次都會特意煮，不吃也浪費——我也倒掉了就是。
整齊的把碗盤放在送來的盤子上，我解下圍裙掛在旁邊……一直坐在床鋪上看來的小迪狼臉很紅呢？呵呵……？是有一次跟他開過玩笑啦，對他來說印象太震撼了，所以不打算使用第二次。
看了一下時鐘……已經到了休息時間，這碗盤應該是明天的事情了。
我走過去順手幫他披上保暖的披肩，解開自己穿著白色病人上衣的鈕扣，鑽進這裡唯一的床鋪，稍微移動身子，冷不防從被後環著他的腰，隔著披肩懷抱著，讓他在我胸膛上，銀白狼耳順間倒伏，看起來臉更紅了。真是……一開始他還會抗拒呢，知道我的用意後他只能很為難的接受。
為了不以引發進來的人遐想，也為了他的感覺，我堅持絕對會穿著兩層褲子而且是沒拉鍊的運動褲，不過上衣部分我就不能妥協。第一次太謹慎，全聽賽特的指揮，讓他不舒服我也不喜歡。第二次我發現要是晚上這麼做，他恢復的速度會加快。
——『同命』的根源，兩個心臟的接近。
能量的傳達會更順利。
最好對方什麼都不要穿戴，只要這樣靠著，效果會更好。
只是，不可否認，我自己也喜歡他靠在我身上的感覺。
呼吸頻率會無意間調整為相同，看著那小小的胸膛持續起伏，我會很放心。手掌傳來的體溫，對方吸氣間的特殊雜音，我的心臟跟他的心臟的跳動聲，一切的一切……都是我所喜歡的他。

「嗯？」看了他一眼，翠色眼瞳的狼才放棄抗拒，接受我的尾巴微纏住他狼尾的力氣。

其實這樣還有一個用意，我不希望別獸看見銀白的那地方，因為接近全裸，用尾巴遮住那個地方可以說是剛剛好，而且我們都是擁有蓬鬆尾巴的狼人。

「好了之後，我們去看看他們要不要？」

「嗯，我如果可以去的話……」垂下的狼耳，簡直是告訴別人他有多失望。

「……。」不用想也知道原因。

儘管在我的懷裡，又靠的這麼近。
為什麼他會這麼害怕呢？
每一次只要提到他，小迪都會變成這樣。
我可以很肯定的說，只是去看他。
應該還要一段時間，他的自卑感才會消失吧……笨蛋。
舔了舔他的額頭，把他抱得更緊些。
我知道……今天晚上，我們都需要彼此。不小心刺到創傷的我，感到十分抱歉，還有心裡仍不能擺脫他陰影的小迪。

一個星期後，我們到了一塊山丘上。
在兩塊墓碑前獻上純白色的花朵。

「小史，海瑟，抱歉隔了這麼久才來……」

「跟你們說喔，我們幫助了一個世界。」

看著小迪蹲下，正在跟他們對話。
正確來說，是他在自言自語。
但我們都相信他們聽的到。
在這個世界，我找到方式能將裂片從宿主身上分離出來，為了開啟那個地方。我的決心讓我蒐集到除了那隻臭牛以外的所有裂片，原本應該會如我所想的發展，但是雷肯的力量真的強大太多太多……在阿丁那個世界遇見的尤金跟雷肯，如果是這個世界的就好了，是個我從沒見過，最正面的灰牛跟雷肯。
我在門口故意敗給尤金，為了拿到最後一片裂片開啟那地方。但雷肯力量卻在那時暴走，無法迴避的海瑟跟小史被殺死……幾乎是一秒之間爆發的強大力量。還活著的阿丁現在也應該還在醫院療養，我……希望在有生之年，能看到他的意識恢復。代替早被殺意沖昏頭的我保護了小迪的他，受到雷肯強大的重擊，變成了科學上的活著——植物人。
每見到這個世界的夥伴，都代表著我的失敗，我的無力。
連最後，都不能阻止尤金那自殺般的封印。

「……你怎麼會來到這？」那聲音仍讓我討厭。

「想跟你說，我看到了另外一個世界的你……」

「那他也應該跟我一樣……」

「不，他跟你不一樣，你這白癡！」

在這陰暗的空間中，只存在我的一句話隨即恢復寂靜。

「……！」

「他展現了抵抗雷肯、克制薩拉、流露感情的一面，事實上他還成功了！尤金！那世界的雷肯還對我們伸出了援手……」

「你呢！有想過要怎麼改變嗎？完全沒有！」

「殺了海瑟你一點都不後悔？殺了小史你一點都不後悔？把阿丁弄得跟廢人一樣你也不後悔嗎？這是你想要的世界嗎？……天殺的白癡！」

銀鐮瞬間做動，無數個金屬尖刺在刺進微妙閃開灰牛身體的位置上。劇烈的憤怒似乎夾雜著另外一股特殊的怒意。

「為什麼……告訴我，為什麼……」

在聽過尤金的回答之後，不知怎麼的我馬上沉默了下來。
離開尤金被封印的地方。

我確定，無法認同這種說法。
那是何等的怪異想法？

什麼『對我來說，這就是寬恕我自己的方式。』

都只想到他自己。
他有想過別人嗎？
為什麼就不停下來看看其它人？
說不定……說不定……

「洛哈！」銀白狼貼在我耳朵大叫，深陷的思緒才被拉回來。

「對……對不起，我……有點心不在焉。」 

「……是阿，我再怎麼樣都比不上他吧。」

這句挖苦又沒自信的話，讓我有點不高興。難道他還不知道在我眼裡，他是多麼特別，多麼重要嗎？真是隻笨狼！
走了一段路我們都沒有說話，趁他在伸懶腰的時候，再一聲驚叫下，我一個箭步抱起銀白狼，引導走向軍校的方向。
在封印地附近的城市，我在他銀製腳鍊上加了一顆特別訂製的純金鈴鐺。並不是因為純金高貴，而是賣鈴鐺的店裡那位老師傅是遠近馳名的高手。

「你喲……你對我是這麼的重要，但我只想讓你知道就足夠了。」

記得那天我是這麼跟他說的。
抱著他的我，心情很平靜。
差點又犯了那個令我怨恨的錯誤。
尤金就是因為沒有注意要到其它人，所以變成今天這樣。聽賽特說，如果我當初沒有注意到小迪的話，說不定化成墓碑的包括我。

輕碰著他的鼻頭，嗅聞著不厭的氣味。
不管怎麼說，我決定的事情已經決定了。
今天的天氣很好，沒有下雨，陽光也不是很刺眼，我張開龍翼稍微的遮光，雖然他在我懷裡眨眼實在很可愛。
對於翅膀已經不驚訝的他——今天穿的衣服是先前親自設計的另外一套。
我的衣服則是請聖山內的師傅製造出來。
——什麼！要我在兩天內趕出來！這怎麼可能。
就算拿出準備好的布料跟酬金，老師傅還不太願意。當我說出原委時，好像受到感動，當下就答應了這門委託。原本還以為會偷工減料，在穿上前還刻意拉了拉縫角，不過現在看這動作就沒什麼必要。

軍校的作戰學院的演講台，存在著離開那天與今天要做的同件事情。
想著過幾個小時後小迪的模樣……
我的尾巴早就忍不住的一直搖晃。
加上他火上澆油般的輕微摩擦，回來後一直堅持的克制，在此時崩解。
隨著狼吻接近後，有如火鶴交頸般的親暱沉穩的接觸。
掛在腳鍊上的純金色鈴鐺敲響只有我倆能聽見的美妙音階。

「Ο ήχος της ευτυχίας。」如同這句古語，我將沉積的感情，沒有任何負擔的表現出來，正因為是他……來自神使一族的笨狼。

——叮鈴。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十三節 小史的最後
雖然說這是第一次協助別的世界，但就結果來說很成功。
大範圍使用伏尼羲的力量，儘管還是一種不穩定的力量，可是目前看來也發揮了很大的力量。話說，水雲的力量一開始是拿來封印『四靈寶扇』用的嗎？這點到現在我還是覺得不太對，因為時機剛好的有點太誇張……不過，不能否認的是，我懷疑那個心懷不軌的八婆。
走在水雲為這建物起名『無塵閣』的木質走廊上，我皺眉思考著這事情的始末。從阿丁那個世界回來後，落在屋頂上。很慶幸我除了大量的擦傷，並沒有大傷害，只不過對於生命能量的消耗偏大，因為水雲並不算活著的活著。
停在畫上水墨畫的紙門前，裡面好像傳來整理東西忙碌的聲音。

「還在忙嗎？」

我拉開拉門，輕聲問道。

「雖然是繁複的工作，不過可以分心。」那依然悠然文雅的半幽靈，以同樣的音調回答著。

環視房間內，平常總有八顆以上靛藍色與青白混合成的火焰不規則飄動，今天剩下四顆，而且忽明忽滅。

「鬼火好像不夠多呢？」

「正在整理書冊跟資料，不方便……」

四顆鬼火從我的手上飄出，讓房間的照明加強些。

「別埋頭苦幹，你不是一個人了，知道嗎？」

摸著有點溫度的狐掌，他的微笑愈來愈生動。
就算高興，該幫的事情還是要做。我伸手拿取古籍，開使著手整理那些雜亂的資料。從阿丁的世界回來時，撞上『無塵閣』屋頂結界發生震動，讓屋內的書捲散落各處，幸好早在之前就給燈油座與蠟燭座加裝穩定裝置。……對了，巨獅那個世界還平安嗎？從其它世界到達的人呢？
拿起『萬頁集』手抄本塞進玉匣中，放上點著檀香褸煙的檜木架上。

「應該是通過了吧？」

「嗯……？怎麼了？」

「沒事，只是在自言自語。」 

約在第三次給香燭座換上新的白蠟燭時，遞給他一瓶平常必須補充的人蓮藕秘藥。動作沒有停頓，原本打算在繼續整理資料的他，在跟他同色的虎瞳監視下乖乖喝下如楓葉殷紅的液體。剛練藥製造時，人蓮藕配出的藥像他本身的枯葉暗黃色，味道也不是很好，非常的苦。雖說水雲對味覺不是很在意……我記得他皺眉喝下藥品的表情，直覺這是必須的改變，而且也是這種秘藥被初次長期使用——我不喜歡看到那種表情。
翻遍所有製造書冊，我私底下改掉配方中數味藥材與元素，在不影響藥理下，味道應該是不錯的才對。對人蓮藕研究聞名的史丁格來說……做得到。
趁著回去房間換掉破爛衣服、拆掉繃帶，從櫥櫃翻出編號第一百六十七號的人蓮藕完成藥劑Ω，數個月的心血，還有眾多浪費的藥材與元素。

「好喝嗎？」託著腮幫子，試以不興奮的言辭問著白狐。

「五重葛的氣味，皇靈茶葉的微澀，混合氣靈森出產的靈糖……十分美味。」只嘗了一口就能分析這麼多阿？味覺明明不常使用，對元素卻靈敏倍劇。

「少了一味藥喔，你猜的出來嗎？」

「嗯……難道是九重花？不……剛才還有天七草的味道……」

呵呵，看著他困擾緊張的表情，也是我的樂趣之一。平常被他玩在股掌間，總要扳回一城嘛……比別人活的時間要來的長，生死在他面前也變的平凡無奇，看透書中經典，卻不滿足的書蟲，文法間的道理也能在他手下變化，記得以前在軍校校刊投書也看過他如龍般的文采。

「最後一味……是荷葉嗎？」

淺紅漸層的光澤，是經過了這麼長時間的努力。
慢慢找回生氣的表情……氣憤不辱罵、快樂時微笑、悲傷的哀情，那像普通人一般的面容，我真的很高興。

他知道我協助的最大主因嗎？
每次問自己這個問題時，想到本身並不是什麼厲害的傢伙，就覺得跟伏尼羲家族有著一道如鴻溝的隔閡。數百年間，那種知識是我無法接近的永恆。
微微靠近，看著回答問題專注的白色，還有那滑順的細絲。

「！」

心跳稍微快了些……清澈透白的甜味，擴散在嘴內。
世上最高貴的櫻紅水晶鑽都相形失色的透亮櫻眸，於巨獅那染上的汙濁，經過淨洗，白色細絲傳來輕甜舒適的森林氣息。注意自身之力，緩抱著狐靈。
淡淡的，淡淡的羞情，如心底的暖意。
自己多用些時間，調整出面對著的表面。
虎掌覆著微熱的靈手，續問——

「最後一味藥……能告訴吾嗎？」

狐靈的移動總不是正常的物理能解釋，半穿透桌面的他輕靠過來。虎耳邊響起壓低音量的悠聲。

「這也無償不是眾人中的一位。」

滿意這回答，對他伸手邀請道。

「吾有這榮幸，今夜能請狐靈陪去？」

「莫提問是非，因只有一答。」

拉開水墨比劃的紙門，領他走在晚間清涼無比的庭院，當初為了納涼社記的淵月鏡池果然是確選。我們來到建築物最右邊，紅靈眸盯著站在剛拉出的伸縮木梯的我身上，一片落葉輕滑而去，輕握的手繼續帶他步往屋頂。
除了星空外，一望無際的空曠隨著我灑出金粉，出現視覺中被元素隱藏的船形物體——夜王的黑從不是我的阻撓。

「這是艘能抵世界盡頭的船。」

牽著那目瞪口呆的狐靈，不論幾次，纖細仍是不變的選項。
屋簷上，白色有翼小船揮動著短翅，有如活著的物品。

「搭上如何？吾為狐靈準備的乘物。」 

踏上船狐靈沒有多說話，整艘船如我預定飄離屋頂。研究許久練金術，混合古籍秘藥的藥理，造出這樣的特別物質。輕量化不比棉花也不如雲朵，內容如絲綢外表卻剛硬如鑽石。
起身取來兩個坐墊，跟他一同坐在船尾，感覺小船飄上雲端，不難理解利用氣體原理，平穩固定在特別高度。
輕轉船尾的控制板，小船分開雲朵緩速往前滑去。

「此物是到達天涯海角的船嗎？」

「十分遺憾，客尊。這乘物只經瑟爾。」於船緣周邊點上因混入驅靈藥劑產生的青藍燭火的白蠟，更甚設下靈無法穿越之物。狐靈還算半個靈體，為不讓其它騷靈打擾，必須出此下策。

「這樣，不就等同中世紀的練金術師？」

「那時術師練出的只是訛金，以吾之年，若『賢者之石』被練製而出，是不是更加不適世？……但訛金仍是訛金，真實之處是，憑藉靈體而言，訛金也能化為金石。唯取下元素時必損的身外之物將是問題。」

「此時，天涯海角一遊，何其不悅？」

白狐靈繼承伏尼羲一族長久以來沉積的知識、技術、能力，是個完全無法平衡凡人悟性之區。花掉攏長的時間，為讓他理解生活的好處，況且這混濁的世界仍有更多人以未來而努力著。
要衝破那個關卡……我必須理解原本不太可能的事情。
這世界，並非無暇。
海瑟跟洛哈最後被尤金給殺了，尤其那位銀狼……為尤金做了很多努力，可嘆無改變，灰牛仍發狂似的封印自己。雖然我跟水雲還有阿丁跟小迪從中阻撓，總算阻止世界的持續轉生輪迴。說到阿丁，那隻巨獅在這件事後決定帶著銀白狼離開軍校，只在有時會稍來一封信。
最近……他們好像到巫穆去，寄來些長著觸手的綠色觀景植物，還有幾瓶當地的奇怪礦石。其實這樣還好，有次他們到達一個稱做維塔席爾的村落，寄來的竟是黃土色黏液怪！那次簡直把我的實驗試毀了，從書籍染色，元素混亂，材料作廢的高金額，氣憤的我差點將當時練出的一百六十八瓶的高效率爆藥全數寄回。
——考慮到爆炸威力作罷。
除去那次，其它物品對我來說都是協助物，因為需要研究，我想要更多稀有的元素。在說，丁莫寄來的包裹，正因為他的個性從不按牌理出牌，連狐靈也不知道他會寄來什麼東西，漸漸變成讓我倆能期待之事。

我呼出一口白氣，如織物般滑翔。
狐靈從懷裏拿出特殊的梳子，我反應式正起身子。
身為白虎獸就能理解掉毛的困擾，住所雖被稱為『無塵閣』，但到處都眼見若白若黑虎毛打壞觀瞻。平常還好，用靜電吸器就能處理，換毛期就不行了。
本來我都是隨性處理，不過同住段時間後，等我發現時，水雲已能算準、細數換毛週期，提前準備梳毛用具，乳液……等等。
被他梳過毛，我敢保證外界的店家絕對不能相較。對於不善處理體毛的我來說……還蠻舒服的，有點不想承認。

船上靜瑟如夜空安靜，只有星星與燭光陪伴。眼觀狐靈於虎身倒出乳液的黏滑，柔軟狐掌輕梳虎脖皮毛，無可避免的，我的耳朵拼命的前後晃動，惡靈當然不能放過，惡作劇似的輕撫耳內細毛。
我嘗試平靜替換著肺部空氣，先採趴姿，讓背上毛皮受到充分濕潤與梳開。
狐掌從肩膀著手，就算經過先前那場大戰，虎毛也沒有打結。
歸功於水雲每天都會梳毛的成果，此時的虎毛皮光澤亮麗，跟沒有整理前是有相當差別，回到校內幫忙時，都能在無意間感覺到觸碰撫摸，白狐因此有些微詞。
他在意些什麼呢？我還真不懂。
梳子移動到接近骨尾時，我甩動虎尾意示。

「換個方向吧？」

「咦？」狐靈一聲驚嘆。

虎身仰躺於狐靈盤坐的腿上，雙手置於頭下。
看著他有些驚訝的表情——在幾秒間消失。
狐靈拿著器具從胸口順著毛向往下輕梳，在途中扔掉音梳理打結的毛髮，還要注意乳液的含量集時補充。認真表情，我除了他在看卷宗或古籍時曾看過。
其實，我很喜歡白狐刷虎肩頰毛，不單是舒適……能沒有藉口直視那寶石般的櫻眸，摸著銀白色狐髮，於最接近距離嗅聞他的香氣，感覺狐獸血管跳動那樣活著的生命氣息。
我輕聲問……

「奇葉礦反應式要花個數回才會產生作用，要如何加速呢？」

「加入少許玉竹粉即可。」

我瞇起眼睛看著狐靈。
儘管我還是會身體不適，但最近幾年，不止是對心靈的訓練，還拜託過阿丁幫我訓練。在阻止世界轉生時，比起巨獅的努力，我在體能上虛弱的部分……如果說我更早發現，或者更提早一點訓練的話，說不定洛哈也不會死。
照阿丁解說的，我不需要急躁。
這幾年間拉高身高，總算超越了白狐，也更接近成獸的高度。
此時的我不止是智力的加強，在也不會發生突然暈倒的事件。
一直幫我梳毛的他，最理解其變化。

「阿丁那世界不知最後怎樣？」

「發動強力魔法，對那世應該也有損傷……」

「對了，你們怎麼會知道四個方位連帶共鳴的祕法？」

白狐舉起梳子，考慮了一下後回答。

「所謂，知道自己的極限才能精進不是？」

「你對知識的索求從未設定極限。」

「吾偶爾也希望你能……稍微的倚靠燭火散發的光哪……水雲。」 

想告訴他，我已經不是幾年前的那個白虎小子。
拼命加強著自己……
吾想要親手保護他。

「毋需擔心，獅子那世，吾相信是好結果。」

「正確判斷！於那個世界我也學到不少知識……我會讓那些在下次成為助力。」狐靈還是很在意第一次的幫助的成果阿……。

「那就拜託你了。」

「可是小史，可否先不要用那稱呼詞呢？……嗯，怪彆扭的。」

「呵呵？好好好，我知道了。」 

就算這麼說，狐靈還是充滿遲疑的頓感。
我想他驚訝的是，從沒看過我這麼坦蕩蕩讓狐掌在身上巡梭。今日所有的虎斑毛皮，所有的身體觸碰，都不在梳毛這件事情上。

「可是實用上也會有問題……所以說……」這種顧左右而言他的反應我是不陌生，而且會持續頗久的。但這次，我並沒有這種理想的打算。

「……先想想你自己吧？」

我伸出手來，環著微頃的狐首，輕輕的往下拉。
在半邊的龍翅遮掩下，碰到想像中……活生生有溫度的他。

狐掌的主人……能跟水雲在一起的時間已經不多……我的命是有極限的。
為了讓每一次心臟的跳動都能夠成為他未來的美好。

——目前我只能找藉口延遲繼承權。

我那龐大的家族，對水雲應該是排斥吧？
不過，現在因為人蓮藕研究聞名的我，他們死也要找回去繼承吧？
有利用價值的時候就轉個面，真是沒有原則。
蛋我不管去哪裡……
只要，白狐能在我身邊，我就心滿意足了。

「你不是一個人，知道嗎？」跟拿那個道具給他的時候一樣，用虎斑尾輕捲靈狐。

想在他身邊守護他，直到生命燃盡那一天。
移動虎身在次接近狐靈，將感情寄託上去，讓心靈引導出……
我第一次嘗試……未有障礙讓全身毛皮被清風吹拂。
細碎的銀色髮絲輕刮虎毛底端，輕微飛舞於心之所在與田壘之上。
能感覺到對方的心跳、自己的呼吸，漸漸調出相同樂譜，一同演奏著。寂靜的空間中，讓聲音更加清晰實在——我的生命已經跟狐靈相連在一起。
撫著著那銀輝細絲，舔拭著流露淡香氣味的靈狐額頭。
覆在狐靈掌上的虎意，輕微強硬移動下，使梳子掉落，像要表示著什麼，緊扣著狐掌許久不曾在分開。

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十四節 阿丁的最後
那陣光背後，該死的大蜥蜴到底幹了啥事，本大爺不是很清楚。
只記得，海瑟有出現說話的影子，還有這世界的三個混蛋白癡。
剩下的記憶，應該大方送給了『雙輪鐘塔』。扶著頭，腦袋裡面一片空白，才剛睜開眼睛，身上到處都傳來緊繃感，乳白色的繃帶簡直是包了全身，本大爺的身體到底受了多少傷害阿？失去『操武者』狀態的殺神甲冑……變得很弱。
輕坐起身，光從嗅聞的檜木氣味就能大概知道這裡是哪。
因為最近我才回來兼過一次課程，老爹都這樣拜託了，加上本大爺跟小迪都不反對回來這裡。話說回來，老爹怎麼都不撤銷我的教授起居室？這裡不是分發的房間嗎？本大爺也沒有交租金。
懷念的氣息……牆壁上的燙金裝飾，想當初還想把燙金融掉，但一做之下不只是沒成功反而燒掉了整面牆壁，那個月薪水就沒了，還吃老羊拳擊數百中。所以，這間起居室有面牆是學校中唯一有過重建的。室內的家具都沒有移動痕跡，擺設也都沒有變。
簡單的鋼製床鋪，不硬不軟的便宜床墊，分配的精鋼教授桌——老羊怕被偷走在桌子設置魔法，鎖在地板上。延伸到天花板高的櫃子裡面擺著當裝飾品兼教授鑑定用的可悲書籍，說到這個，哼哼……本大爺可是前無古人後無來者，魯爾維斯軍校史上最不認真、最會臨時抱佛腳的兼職教授：丁莫．普雷。
考績太爛被預扣薪水早是家常便飯，上課唯一樂趣是丟偷打瞌睡學生粉筆，以本大爺的力氣可以打到讓那個學生麻痛到下課喔。打成績參考出席率跟上課實況依照心情，管他是王公貴族還是平民百姓，只要本大爺覺得他不好就別想過。出考題的時候，也只是隨性的寫上課本上附錄問題的題目，本大爺比較喜歡考實戰……嗯，不過也有例外。
稍微在看一下室內……
桌上放了好幾份的藥品，仍裊裊出煙的水壺，看來有人幫忙煮水了。
抓了抓自豪的黑色獅鬃，看來要修剪一下，弄縐的棉被因為他每次回來都會洗，看起來也還是白色的，不過摺痕方向……嗯？有什麼……
景象讓本大爺愣掉了。
銀白狼就躺在本大爺旁邊，並沒有穿上衣。

「不，不會吧……」看著獅掌仍壓著的棉被，我跟他同一張床，同一個棉被。

「……。」不論怎麼回憶，獅子腦袋裡面的記憶一片空白，還是一片空白。

似乎是動作太大，淡綠狼眸緩緩的張開。
不管本大爺狂冒冷汗的臉，他揉揉狼臉這麼打招呼。

「丁莫早安……」

看起來小迪肢體沒有怪異的動作。
為了確定伸手摸一下自己的臀部……好險布料還在。
本大爺鬆了一口氣，不過是誰幫我包紮的？
起身下床，每一次的刺痛都代表身體的損傷，看了一下放在桌上的鏡子，另外一隻眼睛的綠色將近消失。本大爺的身體被誇張的包紮，鏡子裡面的我根本是個木乃伊嘛……桑耶這傢伙，根本是故意把小迪留在房間裡面，這種程度的傷對本大爺來說根本沒差，只是有他在會恢復得更快而已。

「要先去洗澡嗎？」不知道什麼時候出現在旁邊的小迪問著。

銀白也有穿著褲子，不過小迪身上的傷口也頗多，看來本大爺還未熟阿。

「廢話，渾身藥味跟汗酸味臭死了。」

「那……我幫你拆繃……」毫不猶豫重擊他的額頭。

「你是白癡嗎？本大爺怎麼可能會讓你碰這種東西。」開玩笑，上面沾著本大爺的汗液、污血、難聞藥品，光想就知道有多髒。

本大爺一邊走向浴室，一邊開始在拆繃帶。
可能是很清楚本大爺的手順，繃帶意外的好拆，走到浴室門口時，全身的繃帶剩下大腿內側還沒拆掉。
本大爺背對著他，聽見了一些細碎的聲音。不用回頭看，就能想像銀狼爆紅臉的表情，拜託，又不是第一次看到。

「幫本大爺拿衣服來就好，懂嗎？」

用力的關上門，本大爺嘆了一口氣。
拆掉最後的繃帶，不僅咬起牙撐著，傷口真是恐怖，不愧是薩拉的攻擊，到現在就算結了疤痕，這種輕量的摩擦都會痛，用水沖更不得了吧。但是身體的味道真的快受不了，能確定是小史製造的藥劑，每次都只管效果的怪東西。脫下那件縫線有點亂七八糟的裏褲丟在洗衣籃中，深呼吸一口氣打開水閥開關，讓流水沖著身體。每一顆水滴打在身上，都帶著野獸撕咬毛皮的痛覺，沒想到這麼痛，本大爺憤怒之餘仍咬緊牙關忍耐。哼……比起他受到的痛苦，根本沒什麼。

擠出一些毛皮清洗液……呃，瓶身是這樣寫的，本大爺看看使用方式好了。——天知道小史什麼時候又研發出怪東西，到時候毛皮掉色可不能找他求償。

清楚了使用方式後，本大爺看著一團噁不拉機綠色東西，真懷疑是要怎麼洗。抹上黑色獅鬃，搓揉一段時間，果然如解說圖出現很多的泡沫，有些帶著難聞藥品的鵝黃色，有些帶著鮮血色。無意間看了一眼浴室裝設的落地鏡，裡面的本大爺活像一頭好幾年沒剃剪，毛髮亂長的大綿羊。

「丁莫，你的衣服放在哪裡阿？」

「掛在衣櫥中間那，有看到嗎？」

本大爺握緊拳頭忍著痛，拉起水閥的管子沖洗泡沫，外面傳來的雜聲，隔著水流有點不清楚。

「丁莫，我……我找不到你的……」

「大聲一點！」一邊糾正一邊抱怨，說這麼小聲鬼才聽得到。

「裏褲，你的裏褲放在哪裡！」

「不會自己去找阿！」因為痛，本大爺有點不耐煩。

「可是……可是我找……」畏畏縮縮的，這點還是不改。

「就在衣櫃最裡面的抽屜……啦。」一開始本大爺簡直是用吼的，但是腦袋裡好像閃過什麼記憶，一個絕不能讓小迪碰到的記憶。

滴答。本大爺瞬間把水關緊了。

「是這個抽屜吧？我找到了。」這聲音此時比惡魔更加不詳。

根本顧不得什麼，不管鬃毛濕濡，不管衣物，不管他現在看見什麼，本大爺一打開門銀白狼正站在抽屜前面，在下秒就會拉開的樣子。本大爺有絕對不能讓銀白狼知道的事情，那個抽屜，那個抽屜……薩拉、魯爾、雷肯天地間所有的神靈……不管哪隻大蜥蜴都好，本大爺在這求您了，不可以打開，不可以讓小迪打開那個抽屜阿！

喀啦……這是抽屜拉開的聲音，如被絞死的聲音。

完了，一切都完了。
有如世界末日降臨，後腦勺像挨了一記悶棍。
千百個理由從腦中滿出來，但是能說出口的卻沒有半句。
本大爺剛剛好站在他後面，裡面的字跡，裡面的擺設，裡面的物品，都在在表『真實』的一面。平常靈活的嘴被打上了死結，不可能再做什麼狡辯。
黑色獅鬃還在大量滴水，身上還有一些泡沫沒有沖乾淨，連最後要阻止小迪伸出的手都停在半空中。

「為什麼會有這種東西？丁莫不是說不要嗎？」

「……。」我真的不知道該回答什麼。

「還說縫的很爛，連破布攤都不會要……」

「什麼嘛……」

「那個……我……」真搞不懂自己，為什麼會這麼在意這個背影。不可否認的，一開始收到的時候，本大爺確實說了很難聽的話，還把袋子在他面前丟進垃圾桶，那天，第一次了解到傷了他人的心那種痛。——最後還是把它撿起來。

抽屜裡面整齊用隔板分割出正方的空間，每個空格都收納著捲起的布料，不止如此，隔板上方還貼著日期的標籤。只要稍微對照，就知道每個日期都是……本大爺讓他傷心的日子。
因為本大爺拉不下臉，因為本大爺很愛面子，第一次拒絕後，後面更不可能很高興的收下，在說這也是本大爺首次收到這種東西。

「就是……外面賣的太貴……」

「又……又不想浪費資源，所……所以……」

「而且穿起來……很舒服……」

小迪到底現在在想什麼呢？
阿阿……很生氣吧？
這是當然的，本大爺做了一件愚蠢的事情。

「雖然比起外面……縫線是亂了點……布料也是挑便宜的薄布……」

不敢接近他。
本大爺現在的表情應該很窩囊。

「我，我還是……很喜歡的。」

遲遲不敢說出來的話。
隱藏在謊言後面真實的語言，透過此時的聲音。
不帶有任何上位者的意味。

「害我像個笨蛋一樣，哭了這麼久……」似乎帶著怒意阿……別，別生氣阿小迪，本大爺對你生氣最沒輒拉。

由他送給本大爺第一件，到最後一次縫的綠白色那件，因為穿起來真的很舒適，加上不想多花錢，穿外面買的又不習慣。縫製的布料都挑便宜的，怕磨損過頭，本大爺只好輪流穿，洗完也都仔細捲成小筒狀慎重收好。
為了保持抽屜整齊，還有不能讓其它人發現這種事情。本大爺請教洛哈裏褲的收納方式，有嚴重潔癖的他，拉開抽屜說明的時候都能發現，相較之下房間內整齊乾淨百倍。為了買到奇怪形狀的隔板跟只能跟小史一起去鮮少賣那東西的雜貨商買，幸好小史也有用那種東西，不過他用的是亮晶晶的純銀製品——是怎樣！
最後請尤金幫我跟他熟識的木匠定做能掩蓋氣味的『龍翔木』製櫃子。數量稀少，幾乎是只能用在重要地方的木材……花了本大爺半年的薪水阿。
雖然說連本大爺都不知道自己為什麼這麼做，大手筆的行為連灰牛都驚訝萬分，但這傢伙本來就是能保守秘密的人，所以他也沒多說什麼。

「該不會浴室裡面那件都是……」

「……嗯。」看格子就知道，本大爺剛才在浴室脫的，正是最後一格，綠白相間那件，四個月前我們鬧翻的那一次，也是最後一次收到後吵架。

抽屜關上的聲音，已經有心理準備要被他揍，不過，銀白狼衝過來的瞬間，表情連本大爺都無法看清，淚流滿面的狼，帶著鬱悶又帶著笑容，跟本就是亂成一團。毛皮上的泡沫跟殘留的水，都在染濕銀白狼，有好幾十分鐘我們都沒有說話，本大爺抱著他，到底該怎麼回應呢……真傷腦筋，偏偏本大爺又不像洛哈能說甜言蜜語。

「反……反正都濕了……要不要，一起洗……」本大爺到底在說啥？輕抓著臉，語詞選用好像不太對。

「感冒……不太好。」

碰！
被銀白狼揍了一記，唉呀，比起尤金的牛拳可一點都不痛呢。
只要你氣消，被你揍幾拳都沒關係的拉……

「誇張鬼。」

回到浴室內，這就是自然的坦承相見吧？
銀白狼好像還有確認洗衣籃內的那件，隨後又吃了他的一記鐵拳。
但是後面，本大爺後悔了，因為身體很痛傳來的顫抖無法掩蓋。看見本大爺將近無色的獅瞳，他的生氣好像在也那一刻消失，轉換而出的是『自卑』。
本大爺只能擁抱著他，深深的擁抱。在銀白狼耳邊告訴他本大爺可以忍受與不能忍受的事情，告訴他本大爺擔心與重視的事情，還有……最誠心的道歉。
從兩個獸體流下來的水，帶著血色，帶著汙血，帶著泥黃，帶著更多更多不一樣的心境。

「在多的傷口都不及失去你的痛。」强裝出來的笑容果然被他識破，來的又是一拳，對嘛對嘛……就是要這種力氣才像你喔。

每個傷口都被清洗的很乾淨，傷口比較少的他，幫本大爺擦藥跟包紮。正因為是普通獸，恢復的力量並沒有強到那去。穿上許久未穿的教授服，本大爺一把抓過桌上的藥品吞下，換本大爺幫小迪擦藥……嗯，學生服還是比較適合他。

過了一段時間，希坦過來房裡請我們移駕會議室。
室內的各位都是不可置信會齊聚一堂的人。

「你們多花了不少時間……。」老羊劈頭的一句讓本大爺啞口無言。

「老爹……別亂說！唉……」站在本大爺旁邊的銀白狼臉紅起來。

「唉呀唉呀，他又沒說什麼……反倒是，阿丁，現在還能看到海瑟你不覺得很神奇嗎？」桑耶說的是沒錯。

代表我們成功的結果，海瑟並沒有死。
本大爺很高興。

「我想，你做對了……蘇瓦。」

「籌備這麼久，當然會有成果拉。」雌鼠人輕鬆的回應未來薩拉。

「也虧你可以想到這種胡來的計畫……蘇瓦。」

不管拿著扇子的傢伙，雌鼠轉了轉手邊的杯子。

「我腦袋可清楚了，別說這是胡來。」

「不過這世界，到底會怎麼樣走下去呢？」代替所有人都想問的問題，古代薩拉問著面前的雌鼠。

唉……對話有夠枯燥乏味，銀白狼都打起瞌睡。
這樣算來剛剛好，本大爺去了一趟校內的集中通訊所。

「過得如何阿？」

「忙到焦頭爛額，剛剛才為新的法案開完會……」螢幕那頭的白虎累趴在桌子上，手上拿著高貴的羽毛筆。

「我剛才看過映像了，阿丁你真的很努力呢？」

「別這麼說，陛下。本大爺可承受不了現任皇帝的誇獎。」

「別假惺惺……你這隻玩世不恭的筋肉獅居然會叫我陛下，你阿，正常一點吧！」 

「對於你說筋肉獅沒意見，但是玩世不恭是怎樣？本大爺認真的很。」

「不跟你吵了，他還好嗎？在映像中看見的那位……」

「跟會議桌親的正火熱。」

所謂消失的話題就是這樣吧……
長達數十分鐘的沉默，在我們之間形成鴻溝。

「吶……阿丁……」

「嗯？」

「你覺得，映像中那個世界的我，真的存在嗎？」他說的是跟水雲來到的那位吧？因為選擇性的不同，小史也是捨棄了一些東西。

「本大爺能很肯定的說，是存在的。」

「看來我的選擇還是太簡單了阿……」

「我等等還要再去開會，要幫你轉到洛哈那邊嗎？他應該有事找你。」

「可以阿，不用在花錢的事情怎麼能說不要呢？」

「你阿，過這麼多年還是一樣呢。」

等白虎的畫面消失後，換上一個仍在批閱卷夾的銀狼。
剛才的他應該是透過這個螢幕，看到跟小史一樣的畫面吧？

「找本大爺阿？」

「如果不是看到映像的話……我真不敢相信，自己竟然變成那樣。」停下簽名的手，洛哈低著頭。

「驚訝嗎？」

「不知道你是怎麼想的，可是那位洛哈，拿著的是銀鐮……威力也差太遠，那武器在我手上的時候，不太容易控制……」

「你想問本大爺的是這個嗎？」

語言中抓不到銀狼的重點。

「我已經沒有成就的力量了，阿丁。」

「決定輔佐小史成為最好的統治者，也是現在我的希望。」

「這樣真的是你的希望嗎？洛哈？」學校內發生的事情歷歷在目。

「別用那種眼神看我……」把頭埋進臂彎的洛哈，顯得更弱小。

「其實……我很羨慕那個世界的我……阿丁。」

「至少他找到了『目標』。」華麗書桌上疊起來的資料通通被推到地面上，外面的獸應該不太在意，正常來說輔佐官旁邊一定有護衛。

洛哈的護衛中，總有一個空缺。
但是，對方從來沒有正面回應。
該死的灰色混球。

「……我會轉達給他的，至少他還活著。」

「……謝謝你，丁莫。」

「目前只剩下你有辦法找到他。」

「別謝，你身為輔佐政，忙成這樣，本大爺能幫的也只有這樣哪。」

「呵呵……吶……我的淚不是已經流乾了嗎？」如同這句自言自語，本大爺看到桌上羊皮紙的文字渲染開了。

動手關掉通話線路，本大爺嘆了一口氣。
到現在，洛哈還是沒有拿到結果嗎？
雖然我是不太想要跟他有交集，畢竟那傢伙似乎挺自責的……
但是被救回來的生命，似乎仍不理解我們所說的意義。
那個笨牛！快把本大爺氣死。
唉……可是那傢伙在學校的時候總是處處阻撓，之後想起來都還是挺不對勁。不管是上課的幫助，校內的活動，還是神使的問題他都會幫忙。這應該不是那隻金光閃閃的大蜥蜴問題吧？尤金應該不會……本大爺對銀白狼絕對不會放手。
打開通訊器材，輸入某個地區的座標。

「沙沙沙沙沙……」這種雜音非常的討厭，而且很假。

「喂喂，別裝了，本大爺給你的那顆，可沒有能干擾到這種程度的東西，總之你要嘛就給本大爺回應！」

「本大爺知道你看過那個映像。」

「那又如何？你們根本不應該放過我……」這傢伙怎樣都不肯露臉，要不是影像還是風沙，本大爺真想往畫面揍過去。

「本大爺知道你去了沒有目的地的『旅行』，好歹也跟我們說一聲吧？要不是小迪給你做通訊記號，不然就算神使也找不著你。」

「……你們，沒事吧？」這聲音明顯的不一樣，是個許久未聽聞充滿感情的灰牛聲音。

到現在還沒有給洛哈回應的笨牛。

「你有空跟洛哈連絡，他很想你。」本大爺沒說錯，反正也只是具實以告。

過了幾分鐘，只有沙沙聲吵死人。

「……你好像希望我做些什麼？」

「本大爺才不管你這麼多，尤金，你不去面對的事情就永遠都不會改變。」本大爺從來沒有被這麼忽視過，整個火氣都上來。

「……。」

「本大爺在跟你講話，你有沒有聽到！」

「……這是我跟洛哈的事情，你沒資格管！」還是不肯出現？死尤金。

看著螢幕震動，本大爺更確定他就在旁邊。

「老實告訴你，本大爺根本不在乎你對小迪感覺是怎樣。」這句是實話，本大爺對自己有自信，對銀白狼的喜愛，絕對沒有人能根本大爺比。

「本大爺在乎的是，你用你現在的樣子回應洛哈對你的感情！」 

「一直躲著……現在是幹嘛？嗄？自甘墮落，你是要演給誰看阿！」

「你照照鏡子，現在這樣子連賊都不如！」

碰的一聲，畫面吃了一拳，尤金發怒的臉呈現在螢幕上。
幸好這是魔法，並不是水晶球，不然應該碎光了。
他現在的模樣真像個浪人，厚重的披風、充滿歲月痕跡的牛臉、當初的行李袋都有點破損，他不應該這樣。這傢伙到到現在還是不知道他到底傷了誰嗎？本大爺覺得，既然有看過映像，他不可能不理解那個世界的尤金有多大的改變。
反觀他自己，這種狀態根本是個……

「怎麼？本大爺有說錯嗎？你這個連賊都不如的廢物！」對現在尤金真的是這樣的感覺，自我放逐的他是個笨蛋，根本不懂其他人對他的關心。

本大爺輕視任何不重視關心自己的人，尤其是面前的灰牛。

「想要單挑是不是？」看著磨光的牛角，哼，本大爺才不怕這點威脅。

「噢，要單挑阿？本大爺很樂意，只要你肯做出決定，要幾次本大爺都奉陪。」

「是要繼續逃避當個窩囊廢，還是面對這一切當你自己……」 

「不過……容本大爺提醒你……」

「如果……你這種人渣敢再傷害本大爺覺得重要的人，不管是那隻狼，或者是哪隻羊，本大爺絕對不會放過你！」這次的獅吼並不是自滿，這是本大爺身為獅子到今天最憤怒的一次。

本大爺看過因為尤金而哭泣的兩隻狼。
甚至擔心他的老爹跟小史，還有更多的獸……
夠了，真的夠了。
該死的尤金……這麼多人都在關心他。
而本大爺卻要這麼努力……畜生。

「希望本大爺會聽到好消息，尤金。」

本大爺關掉視頻，滿肚子都是火，直接踢飛面前的桌子。
坐在一旁的通訊官都背嚇到了，當然本大爺還是乖乖的收拾善後才離開。
努力這麼多，好不容易才走到這一步，為什麼那隻笨牛就是不改呢？
明知道對方是這麼的在意他……
回到會議室，本大爺不太想要聽那些攏長的開會內容，拉著小迪溜出來。
在魯爾維斯的校園內散步，到處都有學生跟我們打招呼。
那些都是剛才在學校外幫我們加油的那群人吧？
解除了『反聖麟結界』，學生跟教師應該是直接回到校園看情況吧？包圍作戰學院外牆的綠色鷹架，像攀爬在水泥叢林的綠色枝芽。海瑟似乎找來泥水匠跟建築師將那個世界的洛哈開出的大坑做出別的設計，但是，去那裡尋求知識的學生仍絡繹不絕……八成又是考試吧。練武場被那個世界的尤金破壞的部分老爹應該會想辦法吧？已經修復一部分的場地仍可看見學生在勤奮練習，當然沒有少掉某些教授的怒罵聲。購買部在這時候早變身成戰場，學生把道路擠得水洩不通，今天的大嬸看到本大爺跟小迪丟來兩個麵包——這速度等同於暗器。
海瑟找來的尼亞大嬸到底是何許人也？罵人的氣魄，補貨的速度，認人的精準眼力，都是一等一。知道是對方的好意也不能拒絕……後果真不敢想像。被本大爺水箭破壞的牆壁堆滿剛進貨的紙箱，好像還來不及修整，畢竟這學院的人這麼多張口哪。
藥草園的碎玻璃已經移除完成，採臨時通訊給小史，他所想出的臨時對策。透白採光布遮掩大部分的陽光，不然某些珍貴的植物可能就要毀於一旦。
洛哈在皇宮裡面輔佐小史，讓這個國家走向更光明的道路，之後我也是聽海瑟說明才知道，那時候幫助我們將軍校附近道路封閉的也是小史。

本大爺帶著小迪，違反規定爬上購買棟的頂樓。
抱著原本抗拒的他，狼臉還是很紅。
輕輕摸著同樣掛在右耳的耳夾……海瑟是這麼叫的：淬金玉玨。

「煩死了，送東西還需要什麼理由？不過能的話……當然是離你越近越好。」

……那時也是本大爺決定超越界線的開始。
咻的一聲，龍化的翅膀稍微的遮掩陽光，銀白狼並未驚訝。
應該是桑耶跟他說過了吧？
本大爺啃著一個麵包，順手遞給他另外一個。
舔了一下他的狼頰，雖然知曉他失去味覺，本大爺仍鼓勵他繼續吃東西……像正常人一樣。
他不是任何人的武器，也不是神使的道具，他就是他。

「哎……小迪……」

「嗯？」銀白狼仍努力咬著無味的麵包。

「你知道……本大爺有多努力想要大家承認『我』的存在……」

銀白狼的眼神垂下，很擔心的看過來。

「可是，我這種在貧民窟長大的流氓，既不是什麼優良血統……還是個連自己的母親都不知道長什麼樣子的小鬼。」

「不是王公貴族，也不是什麼能力高強的傢伙……」

突然被反抓的手，讓本大爺有點驚訝。
銀白郎搖搖頭繼續說道。

「我覺得丁莫教授真的是個很強大的人。」

「那只是本大爺不爽輸的感覺而已……」

「不……不是的！」小迪的聲音很少這樣大聲呢。

「……嗯？」

「雖，雖然阿丁教授說話很難聽、做事很懶惰、工作不認真、考試作弊、還會偷大家的錢、跟別的教授打架、甚至打破學校每一面窗戶而且做什麼事情幾乎都是失敗……」

「……是阿。」這，這批評到一點點反駁的餘地都不留下阿？天，天哪，本大爺的自信心被完全的擊碎了。

「可是阿……」

「阿丁教授很關心朋友、對學生有時嚴厲有時很溫柔、對長輩的尊敬、不仗勢欺人、為弱小打抱不平……」

「剛才教授有跟洛哈教授、小史教授、尤金教授通過話了吧？」

「你……你怎麼會知道！而，而且……」

「學生在阿丁教授的課堂滿意度一直是全滿的喔，因為你看重的東西並不是只有成績而已……還有那些真正該教的，正因為教授是最底階層出生。」

「……喂，本大爺……」

「對海瑟還有那些長老們的尊敬，絕不參加任何不合理的行為……」

「幫助弱小這件事情我是最清楚的了……阿丁教授幫我脫離了『神使』這個命運，若沒有教授我現在應該也不在這裡。」

「可是都還是頻頻失敗不是嗎？」 

「就算失敗了，阿丁教授還是會再次站起來！」

「不被失敗所打倒，正面的面對他，努力走向成功的勇氣，我認為這才是真正的強大……」

該死，為什麼銀白狼可以說出這種話。
本大爺的臉從來沒有這麼熱過，可惡，混帳！

「看來本大爺……有點不像自己了哪。」

懷抱著銀白狼，本大爺輕舔著他的額頭。
一掃前面的所有疑問。

「咦……？丁莫……」

「怎麼了？」本大爺抱的太用力了嗎？

他指向著雙輪鍾塔。
這也是本大爺第一次看見……
雙輪鐘塔恢復正常的功能。
紅色的秒針、金色的分針、黑色的時針還有中央的綠色軸心，繞著鍾面五顏六色的數字跑，那時看見的巨大齒輪跟鐘擺應該在正常作動中。

聽著雙輪鐘塔相隔以久，敲響的鐘聲。
所有的學生以及教師帶著不可思議的表情看像鐘塔。
不過這種時候，本大爺卻有點不在意那些事情。

「對了，本大爺不是說不准在稱呼『教授』嗎？ 」

「那，那是……」

「看來有必要給你懲罰……。」 

翅膀能遮住所有獸的視線，摸著那枚耳夾，在我跟小迪第一次結下孽緣的購買部屋頂，微量的觸碰，接著燃起的想要更多的索求。
龍尾早就固定住他的腰部，所以他不可能逃跑。
在一次的觸碰中，本大爺握緊了他的手。

「本大爺絕對不會放手，你的命屬於本大爺……！」

「最閃亮的那顆星。」

待續……

----------


## a70701111

第二十五節 最末的創神
「看哪！這個天地這麼的寬廣，老子相信，絕對會有屬於本大爺的一片夜空，我絕對會、絕對會做那一顆最閃亮的星星！」原本倒在地上地痞流氓，對老羊大聲咆哮著。

「呵呵，小伙子，要讓別人看得起，首先就要看得起自己，但是前進必須要有方向……」老羊頭也不回，把一枚帝國軍徽向後丟到阿丁臉上，錦紋的赤紅色布牌上，四角黑龍正威武的咆嘯著，丁莫看見了，那顆星，那顆指引他的北極星。

「喏，小伙子，接住這個。」老羊把一個飾品丟給阿丁

「阿？」

「這個淬金玉玨就當作老夫先行支付給你的報酬，隨你處置。」 

「老爹，這麼貴重的東西我不能收，我不是乞丐。」

「那你打算如何，如果在我身邊，大約三十年就可還清。」

「你的人生，老夫給了你選擇的機會，來吧，你要如何？」

海瑟是把獅子從平庸中拯救出來的貴人，對阿丁來說重要的人，就是海瑟。
丁莫並不後悔這樣的選擇，也是這樣努力過來。
為了海瑟，他可以對抗所有的不利，丁莫絕不能容忍海瑟死亡。
獅子知曉自己是普通人，但正因為是普通人，他才能抓住所有的機會。要說的話，他的意志力也是最堅強的，強大到可以影響周圍，因此，神使才會想要阻止小迪跟他深入接觸。

最重要的是，四個人都擁有對愛不放棄的信念，雖然不是同一個世界。

「呵呵……這樣的世界不是很有趣嗎？」未來薩拉飄浮在鐘塔上方，跟站在中央的蘇瓦說著。

「好久沒有這麼努力……唉，好累。」動動左右肩膀，古代薩拉伸了個懶腰。

「照間跟康雅要怎麼辦？雖說他們不會在做那種事情……」霓環霞揮動扇子，出現一個光球，顯示兩位已回到現世。

「不用理他也沒關係吧？」

「說的這麼輕鬆阿，蘇瓦？」利格特對雌鼠的話語有點詫異，但這並不代表蘇瓦沒有考慮問題，這位老鼠的深思可不是普通的簡單。

「初代薩拉放棄對席瓦格的執著，光是這點就夠了。」 

「相信這世界的丁莫、尤金、洛哈還有小史吧？」

蘇瓦的表情像是從來沒有過的興奮。

「『雙輪鐘塔』恢復，時間也開始轉動……」

「這個世界會繼續走下去……不就是最好的結果嗎？」

雙輪鐘塔……
輪，代表一個圓。
雙輪，也就是兩個圓。
當兩個圓OO合在一起之時，就是∞。
無限的輪迴使鍾塔停擺。
反之，在切斷輪迴時鐘塔開始轉動。
每一顆齒輪，每一份心意，每一株植物，每一個生物都不可缺少。只要少了一小份的力量，雙輪就不再轉動，只有人的意志力能扭轉，趨動這一切。
鍾面上的四個重要零件……
有如平凡之於奇蹟。

蘇瓦覆滿深度的笑容中，雙輪鐘塔敲響清脆的七聲鐘聲，古老的時間，流動的現世，希望的未來……不都是不知道才有趣嗎？曾被尊稱為神紙的他們一同看著這座魯爾維斯軍事專門學院。
開著粉紅花朵的樹木，下著充滿著未來光芒櫻花雪。

真實之刻RP版：小迪篇 外傳 真實之刻(?)完

----------


## a70701111

花了頗多時間所排序的文章。
不知道各位的感覺如何呢？
使用了這篇RP中眾多的要素。
所產生的最後結果。
對於點進來看的獸，我獻上由衷的感謝。
不一定要一口氣看完，這也是這篇之所以分這麼多章節的原因。
因為文字量太多，或者會使您退卻，只希望您會引此而一點一點看下去。
獻給正在看文的你。
這篇異想故事，不存在於任何一個世界。
只在存於您想像中印象內。
十分的感謝。
BY.小迪 2012/6/4

----------

